# 10/23 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread - PAC/Moxley and Tag Tournament semi finals!



## Shepard

​
After last week it looks like they're setting up a Lucha Bros/SCU final so lets see if it plays out that way. Lucha Bros and PP has the potential to be excellent so hopefully it's given enough time. 

Would expect Santana/Ortiz to get involved in the Bucks match somehow and PAC/Moxley is interesting because neither can really afford a loss.

Oh and Britt Baker is making a hometown appearance in "Brittsburgh", so that'll be something too.

Discuss.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I could see Omega getting invloved in the Pac/Mox match to make it a no contest. Could even make it a 3 way at the next PPV.


----------



## AEWMoxley

AEW doesn't do no contests / DQs. 

People are overthinking this. Moxley wins clean so he can start piling up the wins in order to make him the next challenger for Jericho.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Private Party needs to win to keep their momentum.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Why can’t I see the pictures :,-(

Every week :,-0


----------



## looper007

going to be a strong show, maybe their strongest to date.

4 potential TV matches of the year on this card. I think Lucha Bros/Private Party and Bucks/Best Friends will deliver great matches. SCU/Dark order could be at the least be good. Mox/Pac I could see ending in a DQ, leading to Pac getting involved in the match at Full Gear and then we get a three way match at one of the Dynamite shows. I expect a Jericho promo and one or two others.

Britt segment will probably be the thing most likely to be the weakest part of the show. Feel bad for her, it just isn't working for her as the one they are pushing as their top women's star. I think she either face a jobber or Emi Sakura, who going to be there.

i like to see Cody, Pac on AEW DARK having a match with some other talents this week.


----------



## DOPA

Not interested in Britt, more Riho please.

Rest looks great, particularly Pac/Moxley and PP/Lucha Bros. Should hopefully be better than last week which was good but the weakest Dynamite so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm a little worried that the only match casuals are going to ser is Pac vs Moxley LOL but who knows I could be wrong


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Looking stacked.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186417043387699200


----------



## TD Stinger

PAC vs. Mox will either end in a Mox win or a Draw, I feel. I am curious to see how their styles mesh.

Lucha Brothers vs. Private Party will be a fun "turn you brain off" match.

They've done fuck all to build The Dark Order since coming to TV and SCU is getting a lot of spotlight and are feuding with the Lucha Bros now, so I don't how they don't win.

Bucks vs. Best Fiends should be fun. Not big on the Best Friends so far, but they're entertaining enough in the ring. I expect a LAX brawl or promo afterwards.


----------



## Taroostyles

Hoping they can come back with a cliffhanger finish as that was missing from last weeks episode. 

Lucha Bros over PP
Dark Order over SCU 
Bucks over Best Friends 
Pac and Moxley will be a no contest 
Britt will win her match 

I know they're building SCU vs Lucha but I just cant see Dark Order losing after getting the bye and then basically being absent. If they lose this match, they are basically done. 

They will make the finals and lose to Lucha Bros.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I think they are aborting the Dark Order push considering how they have been presented so far. I think getting them out of the tournament will be good for them and they can build their characters through some vignettes without worrying about them in the ring. Creepy promos and some well timed kidnappings could turn them around.


----------



## RapShepard

I'd give up drinking for 2 weeks if we could get a Dark Order loss.


----------



## BigCy

Good card on paper. I'm going with Lucha Bros to win the tournament although I could kind of see them maybe trying to build "new" stars and put over PP and Dark Order and have them fight for the belts but I think it would be too gutsy for them to try that but that kind of seems to be the direction they want to go with their workers.

@RapShepard - Give it up anyway, do it for Booker.


----------



## RapShepard

BigCy said:


> Good card on paper. I'm going with Lucha Bros to win the tournament although I could kind of see them maybe trying to build "new" stars and put over PP and Dark Order and have them fight for the belts but I think it would be too gutsy for them to try that but that kind of seems to be the direction they want to go with their workers.
> 
> @RapShepard - Give it up anyway, do it for Booker.


Not ready to just yet It enhances Saturday and Wednesday lol


----------



## Master Bate

Two Weeks of Best Friends on TV in a row hooray.

:gameon


----------



## Y.2.J

Decent card.
Pumped for Mox/PAC & Lucha Bros/Privaty Party.

Like mentioned above, I hope there's a cliffhanger at the end. As odd as that sounds lol.


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> I'd give up drinking for 2 weeks if we could get a Dark Order loss.


They seem to be pushing SCU vs Lucha Bros feud, sure they could lose to the Dark Order and then be Lucha Bros first rivals for the title. But I think Dark Order are losing.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

I'll be attending.  
I haven't even been following AEW that closely or for that long but that debut show won me over.
I support this company and look forward to watching professional wrestling proper again. :mark:

I mean shit, you had me at Mox vs Pac. 
I hope it spills into the audience


----------



## Chrome

RapShepard said:


> I'd give up drinking for 2 weeks if we could get a Dark Order loss.


I laughed at this lol. Yeah, I'm not really feeling the Dark Order either tbh, just seems like a bunch of random geeks getting their BDSM on. Maybe if they were kidnapping people and sacrificing them like the Ministry of Darkness did (I think they should be doing that btw.) they'd be more interesting, but for now, they're pretty meh. I'm hoping Private Party wins the tag titles at this point, I like their gimmick and their in-ring ability is fantastic.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> I'd give up drinking for 2 weeks if we could get a Dark Order loss.


 :lol :lol glorious line lmao


----------



## Stadhart02

I can't believe I am writing this but I think the show needs a few more promos - not boring/staged WWE style ones but just a few more to break up the wrestling and build matches


----------



## Mango13

This card looks good. Show should be fire.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Stadhart02 said:


> I can't believe I am writing this but I think the show needs a few more promos - not boring/staged WWE style ones but just a few more to break up the wrestling and build matches


There were 4 last week. How many more should there be? It's only a 2 hour show.


----------



## umagamanc

TD Stinger said:


> They've done fuck all to build The Dark Order since coming to TV and SCU is getting a lot of spotlight and are feuding with the Lucha Bros now, so I don't how they don't win.


I certainly hope The Dark Order don't win. They really have fallen flat. The weakest tag team on the roster in my view.


----------



## Necrolust

I’m very confused with how Dark Order are being presented. Obviously they have/had big plans for them with their debut (crowd chanted who are you, lol) and the bye in for the tournament. But are they even on the level with any of the other teams? AEW have an amazing Tag team division, but where do DO fit in?

So far they’ve been the least impressive team for me. I was not sold on Best Friends, but definitely warming up to them.


----------



## RapShepard

Chrome said:


> I laughed at this lol. Yeah, I'm not really feeling the Dark Order either tbh, just seems like a bunch of random geeks getting their BDSM on. Maybe if they were kidnapping people and sacrificing them like the Ministry of Darkness did (I think they should be doing that btw.) they'd be more interesting, but for now, they're pretty meh. I'm hoping Private Party wins the tag titles at this point, I like their gimmick and their in-ring ability is fantastic.


I think everybody is on that wavelength. It's like they have a menacing gimmick in theory. Yet they've done nothing to display that, so it just comes off kinky instead lol. Maybe in the future they'll be better, but right now it's terrible.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yep, DO needs to show something more than being ‘spooky perverts’


----------



## Username1444

Too many fucking tag team matches.


----------



## Chan Hung

Stadhart02 said:


> I can't believe I am writing this but I think the show needs a few more promos - not boring/staged WWE style ones but just a few more to break up the wrestling and build matches


You probably mean promos that are live in the ring right


----------



## patpat

Necrolust said:


> I’m very confused with how Dark Order are being presented. Obviously they have/had big plans for them with their debut (crowd chanted who are you, lol) and the bye in for the tournament. But are they even on the level with any of the other teams? AEW have an amazing Tag team division, but where do DO fit in?
> 
> So far they’ve been the least impressive team for me. I was not sold on Best Friends, but definitely warming up to them.


 the dark order are what you call a flop. Lol


----------



## Necrolust

patpat said:


> the dark order are what you call a flop. Lol


I agree, I’m just very confused what the hell they saw in them.


----------



## TripleG

The Dark Order are a perfect example of how to screw up a creepy gimmick. 

Guys like Undertaker, Mankind, and Kane all worked because there was the right level of mystery, engaging creepiness, and understanding of why they do what they do. Taker was shrouded in mystery, but had Paul Bearer to speak for him and Bearer and the Urn were there to provide Taker with some kind of motivation to do things or overcome his enemies. Mankind was a twisted and tortured soul (eventually they brilliantly incorporated the rest of Foley's career into this to fully paint the picture) that became a freak of nature and the first person that could truly stand up to Taker on equal footing. And Kane had the backstory, the tragedy, the motivation to go after Taker and a level of mystery thanks to wearing a mask for his first few years. 

Then you have gimmicks like Mordecai, Rellik (that's Killer backwards!), and The Dark Order which are just dark and creepy for the sake of it and none of it makes any sense. Why does Mordecai carry a cross? Why does The Dark Order have followers? Heck, that was part of what hurt The Wyatt Family where the presentation was awesome, but Jesus Christ, I never knew what it was Bray was actually trying to accomplish (TBH, I don't think WWE creative ever knew either). 

This is where vignettes could help explain The Dark Order and at least give us some context to what they are and who they are because right now, they are just lame weirdos wearing masks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Necrolust said:


> I agree, I’m just very confused what the hell they saw in them.


They supposedly had a great series of matches against them (YB v Dark Order) in the indies over the years

Problem is, DO gimmick is not the same as it used to be - they were ‘Smash Bros’ - a Mario Brothers knock-off with Evil Uno being Bowser and the other dude his main henchman - with the creepers being koopas

I think they wrestled an indie-riffic video game style too

So, my assumption is, they are still trying to figure out what ‘this’ version of their team is


----------



## Necrolust

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They supposedly had a great series of matches against them (YB v Dark Order) in the indies over the years
> 
> Problem is, DO gimmick is not the same as it used to be - they were ‘Smash Bros’ - a Mario Brothers knock-off with Evil Uno being Bowser and the other dude his main henchman - with the creepers being koopas
> 
> I think they wrestled an indie-riffic video game style too
> 
> So, my assumption is, they are still trying to figure out what ‘this’ version of their team is


Makes sense, thanks for enlightening me. Never followed their earlier work.


----------



## Chrome

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They supposedly had a great series of matches against them (YB v Dark Order) in the indies over the years
> 
> Problem is, DO gimmick is not the same as it used to be - they were ‘Smash Bros’ - a Mario Brothers knock-off with Evil Uno being Bowser and the other dude his main henchman - with the creepers being koopas
> 
> I think they wrestled an indie-riffic video game style too
> 
> So, my assumption is, they are still trying to figure out what ‘this’ version of their team is


Honestly they should've just stuck with that gimmick, instead of looking like they just came out of a sex dungeon.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Dark have 2 good options for the future IMO:

1. Scarp the goofy gimmick, just let them be fun wrestlers.

2. Embrace the goofy gimmick, turn face.

They don't work as heels because heels, there needs to be some level of intimidation they cause to their opponents. They don't do that at all.

So to me, the best thing is to just let them be great wrestlers and that's it. Or, go all the way the goofy nature of their looks and gimmicks, turn face, and allow the audience to interact with you in a positive way.

Remember, this is wrestling. Stupid shit gets over. Mr. Socko got over. Mitch the potted plant got over. Fucking "Shorty G" will probably get over. And if they turned these guys face, it would be just stupid enough to work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chrome said:


> Honestly they should've just stuck with that gimmick, instead of looking like they just came out of a sex dungeon.


I’m guessing copyright stopped them from the Smash Bros gimmick - which is why they were nameless at DoN


----------



## Geeee

What if Jimmy Havok joined the Dark Order? They sort of have the same goth gimmick and same lack of direction. Could help each other out. Maybe add Bea Priestley too?


----------



## Death Rider

Geeee said:


> What if Jimmy Havok joined the Dark Order? They sort of have the same goth gimmick and same lack of direction. Could help each other out. Maybe add Bea Priestley too?


Rather have havoc stay away from the weord gimps unless they are eating pins for him. Dark order if they are going to work will need backstage promos. However yeah I hope SCU beat them tbh


----------



## looper007

Username1444 said:


> Too many fucking tag team matches.


Cause it's the semi final of the tag team tournament lol. And they need to build towards the Bucks and LAX.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Rather have havoc stay away from the weord gimps unless they are eating pins for him. Dark order if they are going to work will need backstage promos. However yeah *I hope SCU beat them* tbh


*DO YA?!*


----------



## Stylebender

What makes dynamite and aew so great is the continuity. Alot of the payoff you see on tv. Every match on this weeks show has something on the line or some sort of beef. Meanwhile in wwe every week its just random no stake match after random no stake match.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Jesus, another tag team packed show? lol I'm all for tag wrestling, but this will be 3 tag matches on the show when last week had 4 . They gotta mix things up a little bit more. That said, I'm a bit excited for Private Party vs Lucha BRos and Mox and Pac, even though thats a PPV calibre match. Show looks to be a good one


----------



## looper007

Stylebender said:


> What makes dynamite and aew so great is the continuity. Alot of the payoff you see on tv. Every match on this weeks show has something on the line or some sort of beef. Meanwhile in wwe every week its just random no stake match after random no stake match.


"But you need 20 minute promo's cause they ain't telling stories and their feuds mean nothing"

That's what you read on everyday about AEW from the same haters. They want everything spelled out for them. They are getting stories and feuds, but they want their hand held through the whole thing instead of using their brain's.


----------



## looper007

Stinger Fan said:


> Jesus, another tag team packed show? lol I'm all for tag wrestling, but this will be 3 tag matches on the show when last week had 4 . They gotta mix things up a little bit more. That said, I'm a bit excited for Private Party vs Lucha BRos and Mox and Pac, even though thats a PPV calibre match. Show looks to be a good one


TAG TOURNAMENT SEMI FINALS...come on people. Stop making excuses and act like it's not been talked about for weeks what the plan has been.

I know you don't mean to be one of those guys that is nit picking but there is a reason for these tag matches, also the Bucks and LAX are one of the big feuds going into Full Gear. Every match has a reason for been on this weeks show.

They are bringing back the art of tag team wrestling, people were bitching about WWE not using tag teams right and now AEW are giving you tag team wrestling. Now people are complaining about it. They can't win.


----------



## captainzombie

Stinger Fan said:


> Jesus, another tag team packed show? lol I'm all for tag wrestling, but this will be 3 tag matches on the show when last week had 4 . They gotta mix things up a little bit more. That said, I'm a bit excited for Private Party vs Lucha BRos and Mox and Pac, even though thats a PPV calibre match. Show looks to be a good one



Yeah I love tag team wrestling and was so unhappy with Vince and Co. when they started neglecting it. I feel that AEW is going a bid overkill with it unless they are doing it to show off more of the talent and trying to take a book from NJPW when they start a tour.

PP vs Lucha Bros will be fantastic for sure.


----------



## Intimidator3

Lucha Bros and SCU to advance. Really looking forward to the Lucha/Private Party match. I’m a fan of PP now. And I feel like the Bros kinda had to hold back last week.

Bucks over Best Friends unless Santana and Ortiz get involved. The bf’s are another one that’s growing on me. That was a real good match last week with SCU. The one guy is pretty good in the ring, and the other one got a couple of heel laughs out of me. Throwing Scorpio’s shoe in the crowd was good stuff. That was and Adidas too!

Britt, idk, hope there’s more to this than just her talking.

Mox over Pac. Should be a great match.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

looper007 said:


> TAG TOURNAMENT SEMI FINALS...come on people. Stop making excuses and act like it's not been talked about for weeks what the plan has been.
> 
> I know you don't mean to be one of those guys that is nit picking but there is a reason for these tag matches, also the Bucks and LAX are one of the big feuds going into Full Gear. Every match has a reason for been on this weeks show.
> 
> They are bringing back the art of tag team wrestling, people were bitching about WWE not using tag teams right and now AEW are giving you tag team wrestling. Now people are complaining about it. They can't win.


They are definitely pretty heavy on the tag matches right now. But as I said in another thread/post/alternate universe, this is how they're using the limited time they have to get eyes on as much of their talent as they can while keeping stories moving and still maintaining an exciting and enjoyable show. And we've still haven't seen most of the roster on tv yet ... imagine if they filled half the show with blah-blah and the other half with 1-on-1's -- people would bitch because we're not seeing enough different talent. And as you said, they've been saying all along that there will be more of a focus on tag teams. It's fun shit to watch, it's only on for 2 hours a week, so I've got no problem with it whatsoever.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I think people are going to have to get used to Tag Team = Singles

They are seen on the same level.

It will take some getting used to - but this is the ‘world’ AEW is building

So, last week there was 2 x singles and 4 x tags

The 2 singles were championship matches though, and the one main evented

While 2 of the tags were for the tournament, 1 was a squash and 1 was to drive story for a bunch of future single matches

All fair play IMO


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186767938600218629
Joey Janela vs Jack Evans announced.. :trips8

That's 6 matches announced for tomorrow now.


----------



## patpat

Live mic for cody! 
Omega will appear during the mox segment ( certified like I am 200% sure ) 
The proud and powerful will certainly have an angle around the match of the bucks) I think we might actually have a more balanced show.


----------



## rbl85

Happy guys ?

You're going to have a big promo from Cody


----------



## looper007

You got promo (i'm sure that won't be the only one) and another singles match.

What's the next excuse?? I'm sure another one will be coming soon.

I expect the Britt match to be short, as will the Evans/Janela match.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186767938600218629
> Joey Janela vs Jack Evans announced.. :trips8


Now that should be very interesting.


----------



## Stylebender

looper007 said:


> "But you need 20 minute promo's cause they ain't telling stories and their feuds mean nothing"
> 
> That's what you read on everyday about AEW from the same haters. They want everything spelled out for them. They are getting stories and feuds, but they want their hand held through the whole thing instead of using their brain's.


I do think mic work is important but aew are doing good in that aspect. Honestly I think its wwe where you get a 20 min match between say mcintyre and riccochet multiple weeks in a row with nothing on the line that is not getting it. With the win-loss record and week to week continuity aew feels like a tv show and i love it.


----------



## TD Stinger

6 matches and a promo in a 2 hour show. Interested to see how they manage all of that if they want some of these to get time.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

6 matches on one show, that is way too much for my liking.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Of all the tag team wrestlers we could see in singles action we get that knobhead Jack Evans fpalm


----------



## AEWMoxley

So when Cody heard the show needs more live promos, he immediately thought to himself, "hey, I know what will draw - Stardust with a live mic!"

Cody is becoming Triple H, but without the drawing power.


----------



## Geeee

I have a feeling that Moxley vs PAC is gonna be more of a clusterfuck than a match.


----------



## looper007

Geeee said:


> I have a feeling that Moxley vs PAC is gonna be more of a clusterfuck than a match.


As it should be, that match should be on their next PPV, that's a potential MOTY and top feud.


Jamie Hayter has been added to AEW women's roster it seems. She's with Stardom, alongside Bea and Riho. Hasn't signed full time with Stardom yet, but i think she will. She's with Oedo Tai, and is a very good talent. Some even rate her more then Bea. I wouldn't be beaten her tomorrow, have her and Bea team up. Bea comes out and beats Britt down. They needed a good worker added and they got one. I'm sure she get the same deal as Riho and Bea.

Fingers crossed, it means we will be seen Joshi talent from Stardom joining. If so AEW women's division will be taking a step up.


----------



## patpat

Is the match with britt Baker official? My god of all woman wrestler its britt, EMI sakura is also coming I guess it's for aew dark. 
6 matches is way too much unless the pac match ends in a clusterfuck as it should due to Kenny and end up being an angle and same for the young bucks match. Or some matches are very short, I am a sucker for pro wrestling matches but please dont spam them.....nxt made this same mistake and it feels irrelevant to death....


----------



## looper007

patpat said:


> Is the match with britt Baker official? My god of all woman wrestler its britt, EMI sakura is also coming I guess it's for aew dark.
> 6 matches is way too much unless the pac match ends in a clusterfuck as it should due to Kenny and end up being an angle and same for the young bucks match. Or some matches are very short, I am a sucker for pro wrestling matches but please dont spam them.....nxt made this same mistake and it feels irrelevant to death....


I think Britt's match and Pac/Mox will be more about building their feuds then actually matches. Could see either been under 10 minutes. I don't see Janela/Evans match getting that much time either. I'm sure you get another promo or two along with Cody one.

I think the tag matches will get the most of the time.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jamie Hayter > Bea Priestley.

Along with Nina Samuels, Jamie Hayter has been my favourite British female wrestler to watch over the past year.

Hopefully she delivers and gets to showcase her talent, Britt squashing her would be a bit shit.


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the match with britt Baker official? My god of all woman wrestler its britt, EMI sakura is also coming I guess it's for aew dark.
> 6 matches is way too much unless the pac match ends in a clusterfuck as it should due to Kenny and end up being an angle and same for the young bucks match. Or some matches are very short, I am a sucker for pro wrestling matches but please dont spam them.....nxt made this same mistake and it feels irrelevant to death....
> 
> 
> 
> I think Britt's match and Pac/Mox will be more about building their feuds then actually matches. Could see either been under 10 minutes. I don't see Janela/Evans match getting that much time either. I'm sure you get another promo or two along with Cody one.
> 
> I think the tag matches will get the most of the time.
Click to expand...

 I know dont worry 
But I personally just dont like britt, she is getting way too much focus. She isnt getting over she doesnt have it. You have girls like Penelope Ford who could clearly be better in that spot.
I still didnt swallow the fact that she beat EMI fucking sakura. Someone who could have rightfully so been one of riho's first riv to play into the veteran vs younger generation, one great video package hyping the match and boom. Britt simply isnt working not in term of charisma not in the ring nor the mic.


----------



## looper007

patpat said:


> I know dont worry
> But I personally just dont like britt, she is getting way too much focus. She isnt getting over she doesnt have it. You have girls like Penelope Ford who could clearly be better in that spot.
> I still didnt swallow the fact that she beat EMI fucking sakura. Someone who could have rightfully so been one of riho's first riv to play into the veteran vs younger generation, one great video package hyping the match and boom. Britt simply isnt working not in term of charisma not in the ring nor the mic.


I agree with the Britt thing, I just don't think she's ready and could do with some time away from Dynamite and do some dark matches until she get's her work up to a decent level. I'd even loan her out to some Indies to learn her craft to a good level. For me she screams bitchy heel, she just feels uncomfortable as the smiling babyface.

Emi Sakura is probably going to be there to put talents over sadly, she might be training the likes of Britt, Nyla and whoever else needs working on behind the scenes. She's a respected women's trainer, Shida and Riho were her students. I wonder what the women's DARK match might be. Maybe Bea vs Emi or a women's tag match.


----------



## captainzombie

The Inbred Goatman said:


> 6 matches on one show, that is way too much for my liking.


Have to wonder if Mox vs. Pac never even goes a few minutes with both getting disqualified or ending in some no contest.


----------



## looper007

Alright_Mate said:


> Jamie Hayter > Bea Priestley.
> 
> Along with Nina Samuels, Jamie Hayter has been my favourite British female wrestler to watch over the past year.
> 
> Hopefully she delivers and gets to showcase her talent,* Britt squashing her would be a bit shit.*


I wouldn't book it that way if i was them. I think having Bea run in and let her and Jamie beat on her, and if Riho is there to make the save. It can lead to Jamie vs Riho for the title maybe at Full Gear.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

So I saw Britt is going against Jamie Hayter tomorrow.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186812470289162240

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Username1444

looper007 said:


> You got promo (i'm sure that won't be the only one)


What makes you sure?


----------



## Y.2.J

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186767938600218629
> Joey Janela vs Jack Evans announced.. :trips8
> 
> That's 6 matches announced for tomorrow now.


Cody Speaks :mark
Evans v Janela :mark :mark
PAC v Mox :mark
Bucks v Best Friends :mark

My boy Janela with his Dynamite debut. :mark


----------



## looper007

Username1444 said:


> What makes you sure?


I'm Mystic Meg, I just know .


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*OMEGA vs JANELA 

Damn I picked a great show to attend. Hope it turns out as great as it all looks on paper.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Janella actually is getting kind of over who would have thought LOL and does anybody know how long luchasaurus is out of action


----------



## dukenukem3do

https://twitter.com/AEWrestling/status/1186852341686984704


----------



## imthegame19

Geeee said:


> I have a feeling that Moxley vs PAC is gonna be more of a clusterfuck than a match.


This isn't WWE. AEW has yet to have one of those matches on their show.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

looper007 said:


> I wouldn't book it that way if i was them. I think having Bea run in and let her and Jamie beat on her, and if Riho is there to make the save. It can lead to Jamie vs Riho for the title maybe at Full Gear.




That's a neat idea for Full Gear. Heard Bea is wrestling that day so this could be a substitute. I have a hard time believing they'll waste Jayme's charisma and personality on a squash match, but Britt is surely winning in her hometown, no?


----------



## looper007

KennyOmegaa said:


> That's a neat idea for Full Gear. Heard Bea is wrestling that day so this could be a substitute. I have a hard time believing they'll waste Jayme's charisma and personality on a squash match, but Britt is surely winning in her hometown, no?


If you want to get some build some heat as there isn't any between Bea and Britt so far in terms of crowd reaction and get Britt over as a face, best way to do it is a old fashion heel beat down especially in the face's hometown. Makes you want to see Britt kick some ass. You can have Britt beat Jamie at Full Gear PPV, and still have Jamie look strong.


----------



## RBrooks

Looking forward to the show tomorrow, but damn so many tag matches. I can't wait for that tournament to be over with. Not a fan of too much tag wrestling being thrown at me, I like stuff like this in little dozes.

I mean, fine, tag tournament is okay, but can you at least lessen tag matches with other wrestlers while the tournament is going on? I'd much more prefer more single matches, or even triple threats and fatal 4-ways. In this show we have 2 tournament matches and a completely random Bucks vs Best Friends match, well at least one of these is unnecessary.


EDIT: Oh, I see Omega vs Janela was added. That should be fun.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> Janella actually is getting kind of over who would have thought LOL and does anybody know how long luchasaurus is out of action


 its because of the omega match, they are redoing it on tv, that's one match I can get behind since it will get joey and omega over ( omega can somehow look dominating even when he gives a lot of offenses to his opponent) 
But the promos should also happen to other guys like mox and omega. Right now it's mostly cody....


----------



## Cult03

imthegame19 said:


> This isn't WWE. AEW has yet to have one of those matches on their show.


I'd definitely say Jericho and LAX Vs Omega and the Bucks where Omega was illegally taken out by Moxley and "referees discretion" became a thing was a clusterfuck


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> Janella actually is getting kind of over who would have thought LOL and does anybody know how long luchasaurus is out of action


Janella has been probably been MVP of AEW, he's had three excellent matches with Mox match at Fyter Fest, Allib/Havoc Cracker Barrell match at All Out, and the Omega DARK match. The guys been knocking it out of the park in terms of his matches. 

With Luchasaurus, a guy his size with a hammy, he's definitely out for Full Gear. I say depends on the hamstring injury he's had, could be two to three months.


----------



## imthegame19

Cult03 said:


> I'd definitely say Jericho and LAX Vs Omega and the Bucks where Omega was illegally taken out by Moxley and "referees discretion" became a thing was a clusterfuck


I guess because they became one guy short. But they still had a winner and someone getting pinned 10 minute later. I can't see them putting on DQ main event match anytime soon. It would have to be 20 minute draw or there will be a winner. Maybe Page or Omega will do something to distract one of them. 


That ends up causing them to lose but AEW hasn't really done that either. Personally I think Moxley winning here. They are high on Pac but I don't think he's challenging for the title after Cody. So I can't see him beating Omega, Page and Moxley.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Cult03 said:


> I'd definitely say Jericho and LAX Vs Omega and the Bucks where Omega was illegally taken out by Moxley and "referees discretion" became a thing was a clusterfuck


That clusterfuck told a story. Instead of somebody yammering for 10 minutes drilling it into my head. And it was 1000 times more effective. Next.


----------



## Aedubya

I'm confused , so what's the current line up for tonight?


----------



## Oracle

Aedubya said:


> I'm confused , so what's the current line up for tonight?


As am i theirs possibly 7 matches on a two hour show?

so either there's going to be an over run or lots of matches are going to be fast and quick


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Janela v Jack has been changed to Janela v Omega

Jack is in DARK now - 3-way with Allin and Havoc


----------



## Username1444

Why do they need to announce the entire card for their weekly show? Some spontaneous-ness would be nice.


----------



## TD Stinger

Weird they changed the Janela match to vs. Omega when they just had a hardcore match a couple of weeks ago. Makes me think something weird will happen there.


----------



## Taroostyles

My guess is that they realized with just 2 weeks til Full Gear they needed Kenny on the card and maybe also that Janelas 1st Dynamite match shouldn't be against Evans.

Janela really has gotten himself over and like someone else said hes had some great matches and I think deserves a spot right under the top tier.

Also guessing that Mox will get involved as Kenny can't take a L and neither should Joey in his debut match especially after just losing to him 2 weeks ago.


----------



## V-Trigger

Username1444 said:


> Why do they need to announce the entire card for their weekly show? Some spontaneous-ness would be nice.


Sports presentation. You don't see NJPW or UFC adding matches out of the blue.


----------



## Freelancer

I was going to go, but Trump is in the city today and its going to be a total mess with traffic. Probably better to just watch from home.


----------



## Geeee

imthegame19 said:


> This isn't WWE. AEW has yet to have one of those matches on their show.


They have 6 matches and a promo scheduled for a 2 hour show. They all aren't going to be 20-minute epics. (6x20 is exactly 2 hours) Mox vs PAC is one of AEW's potential main event programs, so I doubt we're getting a clean result. Also, the storyline is pointing toward all hell breaking loose. If you're keeping track, Moxley has bailed on his scheduled match twice already on AEW TV


----------



## Death Rider

Username1444 said:


> Why do they need to announce the entire card for their weekly show? Some spontaneous-ness would be nice.


Because logically a company running a tv show would have a card planned out before a show. Made the show runners in kayfabe lok dumb when they did not have a main event ready for the show for example


----------



## Saintpat

Disappointed they’re already recycling matches from just like 2 weeks prior. Too many fresh matches to be made to do this.

Probably a Dusty (i.e. Cody) finish with Mox doing a run-in. Not what I’d like to see.


----------



## Oracle

Saintpat said:


> Disappointed they’re already recycling matches from just like 2 weeks prior. Too many fresh matches to be made to do this.
> 
> Probably a Dusty (i.e. Cody) finish with Mox doing a run-in. Not what I’d like to see.


I agree so what it was good on dark? so does that mean any decent match on dark now will be on TV.

yikes if that happens often.


----------



## rbl85

Saintpat said:


> Disappointed they’re already recycling matches from just like 2 weeks prior. Too many fresh matches to be made to do this.
> 
> Probably a Dusty (i.e. Cody) finish with Mox doing a run-in. Not what I’d like to see.


LOL


----------



## patpat

Taroostyles said:


> My guess is that they realized with just 2 weeks til Full Gear they needed Kenny on the card and maybe also that Janelas 1st Dynamite match shouldn't be against Evans.
> 
> Janela really has gotten himself over and like someone else said hes had some great matches and I think deserves a spot right under the top tier.
> 
> Also guessing that Mox will get involved as Kenny can't take a L and neither should Joey in his debut match especially after just losing to him 2 weeks ago.


 janela is going to lose, losing to kenny omega is the last thing on earth that would hurt your credibility. 
I thno they just realised they need to build omega back in some way before the ppv. 
Their stuff is still messy, and feels weird but I guess they will get it fixed.
I still think having cody as the top guy right now ( facing jericho and all) is hurting them because cosy isnt the guy for this job.


----------



## imthegame19

Geeee said:


> They have 6 matches and a promo scheduled for a 2 hour show. They all aren't going to be 20-minute epics. (6x20 is exactly 2 hours) Mox vs PAC is one of AEW's potential main event programs, so I doubt we're getting a clean result. Also, the storyline is pointing toward all hell breaking loose. If you're keeping track, Moxley has bailed on his scheduled match twice already on AEW TV


They had 6 matches last week and Cody video package and video promo with Jericho. Of course they won't be 20 minute epics. They will give 10-12 minutes to Bucks/Best Friends, Lucha Bros/Private Party and SCU/Dark Order. With 5-7 minute for Britt Baker match and Cody promo. With 10-12 minute for Omega/Page and around 15 minute for Moxley/Pac. You say it might be future main event. But that's at least a year away. This is AEW not WWE. They aren't gonna hype big tv main event like this and have bs DQ finish.


----------



## Aedubya

Oracle. said:


> Aedubya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused , so what's the current line up for tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> As am i theirs possibly 7 matches on a two hour show?
> 
> so either there's going to be an over run or lots of matches are going to be fast and quick
Click to expand...

Anyone?


----------



## Taroostyles

Theres 6 matches and a Cody promo segment 

Lucha vs PP 
SCU vs Dark Order 
Pac vs Mox 
Janela vs Omega 
Bucks vs Friends 
Britt vs Hayter 

I'm guessing Omega and Mox cost each other their matches so those both go very long. Also Britt will probably semi squash Hayter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Anyone?


There’s six matches - Janela v Jack was changed to Janela v Kenny

2 long ones, 4 short ones and a couple of promos I think

Should be fine in 2 hrs


----------



## Stinger Fan

looper007 said:


> TAG TOURNAMENT SEMI FINALS...come on people. Stop making excuses and act like it's not been talked about for weeks what the plan has been.
> 
> I know you don't mean to be one of those guys that is nit picking but there is a reason for these tag matches, also the Bucks and LAX are one of the big feuds going into Full Gear. Every match has a reason for been on this weeks show.
> 
> They are bringing back the art of tag team wrestling, people were bitching about WWE not using tag teams right and now AEW are giving you tag team wrestling. Now people are complaining about it. They can't win.


You're misinterpreting my post.

I'm aware its the tournament and that's not the problem but rather not all the matches have to do with the tag team tournament. Tag team matches have completely dominated the show in back to back weeks so you run the risk of burning out your audience . Last week there were 4 tag matches and this week there's at least three,and those matches aren't going to be exactly short matches on a 2 hour show either. My point is that seeing as they have 2 important tag matches, they don't necessarily need that extra 3rd match which could be saved for a later time. It's not about being against tag team wrestling by any means, its about finding the right balance on the show, and not overloading it with 1 match type. They have plenty of time, they don't need to blow through so many match ups is all, that includes the singles division too


----------



## Sir Linko

Kind of annoyed that we're not seeing anything of Shawn Spears. Makes me really think he just got burried after making a fantastic entrance on Cody. Where is he dammit


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sir Linko said:


> Kind of annoyed that we're not seeing anything of Shawn Spears. Makes me really think he just got burried after making a fantastic entrance on Cody. Where is he dammit


He’s doing an indie show this week

But stick with me here - he was supposed to have the ‘inner circle’ - but I think they could not sign who they wanted to, and gave it to Y2J

Think he is on idle until they can get the right guys in place - it is a bit of a shame, as I enjoy him


----------



## Cult03

Reggie Dunlop said:


> That *clusterfuck *told a story. Instead of somebody yammering for 10 minutes drilling it into my head. And it was 1000 times more effective. Next.


Cool, so I was right. That was not my point. It was still a clusterfuck. But you knew that. You just wanted to twist it like usual. Next


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Cult03 said:


> Cool, so I was right. That was not my point. It was still a clusterfuck. But you knew that. You just wanted to twist it like usual. Next


I’m not twisting shit. Your point is no point. It was a segment that had a purpose. As a match it might have been a cluster, but the match was not the point, it was just a vehicle to tell a story, actually a few stories ... instead of another mindless fucking promo. 

I hear the NWA show is really good ... maybe that’s more up your alley.


----------



## patpat

Taroostyles said:


> Theres 6 matches and a Cody promo segment
> 
> Lucha vs PP
> SCU vs Dark Order
> Pac vs Mox
> Janela vs Omega
> Bucks vs Friends
> Britt vs Hayter
> 
> I'm guessing Omega and Mox cost each other their matches so those both go very long. Also Britt will probably semi squash Hayter.


 you mean kenny omega and mox will both lose before being the co main event of the next ppv ? :lol :lol 
Come on guys :lol


----------



## Cult03

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m not twisting shit. Your point is no point. It was a segment that had a purpose. As a match it might have been a cluster, but the match was not the point, it was just a vehicle to tell a story, actually a few stories ... instead of another mindless fucking promo.
> 
> I hear the NWA show is really good ... maybe that’s more up your alley.


I was literally responding to someone saying AEW hasn't had a clusterfuck match yet. There's no sneaky hidden message here. If they've had a clusterfuck match, which you admit to, then how am I wrong? I think you're taking this defending AEW thing too far. I hope Cody and the Bucks appreciate all the effort you're putting in to look irrational on the internet.

Edit: I like 90% of AEW. Stop acting like small criticisms is hating on the entire show. The 10% I don't like is the fans, some of the wrestlers and the lack of story telling. Oh and the bucks. They suck. I love the rest of this show. Just because you're a sycophant doesn't mean everyone else has to be.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Cult03 said:


> I was literally responding to someone saying AEW hasn't had a clusterfuck match yet. There's no sneaky hidden message here. If they've had a clusterfuck match, which you admit to, then how am I wrong? I think you're taking this defending AEW thing too far. I hope Cody and the Bucks appreciate all the effort you're putting in to look irrational on the internet.
> 
> Edit: I like 90% of AEW. Stop acting like small criticisms is hating on the entire show. The 10% I don't like is the fans, some of the wrestlers and the lack of story telling. Oh and the bucks. They suck. I love the rest of this show. Just because you're a sycophant doesn't mean everyone else has to be.


There’s an inordinate amount of bitching for ‘small criticisms’ of 10%. But whatever.


----------



## Taroostyles

patpat said:


> you mean kenny omega and mox will both lose before being the co main event of the next ppv ? :lol :lol
> Come on guys :lol


No I mean they will be no contests/DQ finishes.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Taroostyles said:


> No I mean they will be no contests/DQ finishes.


I don't think AEW has done a single DQ yet, and now you think they'll have two on the same night?

Moxley and Omega are both winning their matches clean.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m not twisting shit. Your point is no point. It was a segment that had a purpose. As a match it might have been a cluster, but the match was not the point, it was just a vehicle to tell a story, actually a few stories ... instead of another mindless fucking promo.
> 
> I hear the NWA show is really good ... maybe that’s more up your alley.


The poster isn't inherently wrong though. Not ending the match for a DQ made the ref look completely stupid as he stood there not doing anything. It's that kind of insulting the audiences intelligence that WWE does regularly. Fans are rightfully holding AEW to a higher standard because the WWE has lowered it for so long that the AEW should be better by comparison. Even if it served a purpose, it was bad booking by having Moxley attack Omega right in front of the ref with the match going on. It was poorly executed and they deserve criticism for it. Could you imagine if the WWE did that?

Look at how many people crap on WWE for having rope breaks in no DQ matches. Yet , it was rather quiet when Jericho was forced to break the walls of Jericho on Darby Allin when the ref made the count for a rope break. That is another instance where it makes the ref look like an idiot to threaten a DQ in a no DQ match. That is illogical and you shouldn't let them get away with that because it will enforce bad habits and to me, AEW are better than that. Don't get me wrong, these 2 incidents are hardly the worst things ever to happen lol , but its the little details that they need to continue to get right


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why is Bucks vs. Friends even on this show? Didn't they both lose? Whats the point? I assume theyll go 15 minutes doing a bunch of movez for no real reason?


----------



## Taroostyles

I dont believe they advertised the match as having anything to do with the tournament, so yeah just 2 of the best tag teams around going out there for competition. 

Sounds good to me.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Taroostyles said:


> I dont believe they advertised the match as having anything to do with the tournament, so yeah just 2 of the best tag teams around going out there for competition.
> 
> Sounds good to me.


How are they two of the best teams WHEN THEY LOST IN THE FIRST ROUND? Technically if you're doing a rankings system, they're both DEAD LAST. So why are they getting TV time? 
See, this is what people are talking about when theres just way too much pointless wrestling on this show. See, this is why a rankings system doesn't work in pro wrestling. You want the Bucks on the show, but if you have them lose, then your whole "wins and losses matter" schick doesnt work. Its just like with Mox last week, okay. he walked out on a match because hes a lunatic. Cool. I follow. But what you're also saying is that he doesn't give a shit about the world title either, because he has to win to move up in the rankings to get it. Okay, so if he doesn't care about winning, why is he gonna have some 20 minute match with Pac? Why wouldn't he just grab a bat, beat his ass, then go after who he really cares about in Omega?


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> I dont believe they advertised the match as having anything to do with the tournament, so yeah just 2 of the best tag teams around going out there for competition.
> 
> Sounds good to me.


AEW could put on the best show tonight, and have great matches and I still think you have someone moan on here or start nitpicking.

I'm just going to relax and enjoy what's on offer. the card is stacked and fan's getting value for TV. Let's enjoy it, and I'm sure for those wanting promo's and Vignettes you get them too. Maybe not the big sweaty muscle men or cuck storylines but you can't have everything lol.


----------



## Geeee

AEWMoxley said:


> I don't think AEW has done a single DQ yet, and now you think they'll have two on the same night?
> 
> Moxley and Omega are both winning their matches clean.


IMO Moxley will abandon the match with PAC to go after Omega and they will make up for the non-finish with some sort of plunder.

If they go with a clean finish, then I think PAC will win because his whole storyline right now is that he's undefeated and yet has not gotten a title shot


----------



## Stellar

There could be a reason behind Young Bucks vs. Best Friends, even though both teams are out of the tournament. I don't see the issue and not every match has to have some special purpose behind them other than to entertain the fans.

I actually was wondering how long AEW can keep this up with the tourney matches, title matches, grudge matches and dream matches. Eventually the majority of that well will run dry quick. So it doesn't hurt to just simply have a random Young Bucks vs. Best Friends to take a breath from all of that.

Lets not over think this stuff.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Southerner said:


> There could be a reason behind Young Bucks vs. Best Friends, even though both teams are out of the tournament. I don't see the issue and not every match has to have some special purpose behind them other than to entertain the fans.
> 
> I actually was wondering how long AEW can keep this up with the tourney matches, title matches, grudge matches and dream matches. Eventually the majority of that well will run dry quick. So it doesn't hurt to just simply have a random Young Bucks vs. Best Friends to take a breath from all of that.
> 
> Lets not over think this stuff.


Its simply a match for the Bucks to win to regain some heat. Thats literally it.


----------



## Stellar

RainmakerV2 said:


> Its simply a match for the Bucks to win to regain some heat. Thats literally it.


If that is true then I don't see the issue. There is a purpose behind it then.

We have been spoiled for the past several weeks with nearly every match being some HUGE thing. Eventually Dynamite will have to settle down some. It's not like this is the third week in a row that we have gotten Bucks vs. Friends.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> How are they two of the best teams WHEN THEY LOST IN THE FIRST ROUND? Technically if you're doing a rankings system, they're both DEAD LAST. So why are they getting TV time?
> See, this is what people are talking about when theres just way too much pointless wrestling on this show. *See, this is why a rankings system doesn't work in pro wrestling. You want the Bucks on the show, but if you have them lose, then your whole "wins and losses matter" schick doesnt work.* Its just like with Mox last week, okay. he walked out on a match because hes a lunatic. Cool. I follow. But what you're also saying is that he doesn't give a shit about the world title either, because he has to win to move up in the rankings to get it. Okay, so if he doesn't care about winning, why is he gonna have some 20 minute match with Pac? Why wouldn't he just grab a bat, beat his ass, then go after who he really cares about in Omega?


They are 2-3 and 4-3 respectively 

Still two of the best ranked teams on the show

And if you have tv time, why not? Also, it is a match between two if the first tournament losers to give a chance to get a win back

I supposed they could have used Jungle express in this spot, but you would’ve had an aneurysm


----------



## Alright_Mate

If wins/losses matter so much then Young Bucks vs Best Friends is hardly pointless is it.

All matches in AEW have a purpose, for Young Bucks and Best Friends it's an opportunity to get a win on the board and build them up as potential title contenders.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

My AEW wishes for the day

1. Don’t turn off the lights to stop a ‘light’ thread
2. Don’t use mood lighting to avoid a ‘lighting’ thread
3. Please debut Wardlow to satisfy the body marks
4. Do a live promo x 4 to satisfy the promo marks
5. Keep the matches short, but not too short to bury any body, but also not too long to lose people’s attention
6. No Marko Stunt, Librarians, Gimps, OC or any other ‘killing the business’ gimmicks
7. Just enough flips to not be too flippy floppy
8. Just the right amount of tag matches


.......


Or not.... that’s also good


----------



## RainmakerV2

Alright_Mate said:


> If wins/losses matter so much then Young Bucks vs Best Friends is hardly pointless is it.
> 
> All matches in AEW have a purpose, for Young Bucks and Best Friends it's an opportunity to get a win on the board and build them up as potential title contenders.


Do it on a night there arent two semi final tourney tags. The focus of the tag division should be on that. Not the Bucks getting a win just because.


----------



## patpat

Stinger Fan said:


> Reggie Dunlop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not twisting shit. Your point is no point. It was a segment that had a purpose. As a match it might have been a cluster, but the match was not the point, it was just a vehicle to tell a story, actually a few stories ... instead of another mindless fucking promo.
> 
> I hear the NWA show is really good ... maybe that’s more up your alley.
> 
> 
> 
> The poster isn't inherently wrong though. Not ending the match for a DQ made the ref look completely stupid as he stood there not doing anything. It's that kind of insulting the audiences intelligence that WWE does regularly. Fans are rightfully holding AEW to a higher standard because the WWE has lowered it for so long that the AEW should be better by comparison. Even if it served a purpose, it was bad booking by having Moxley attack Omega right in front of the ref with the match going on. It was poorly executed and they deserve criticism for it. Could you imagine if the WWE did that?
> 
> Look at how many people crap on WWE for having rope breaks in no DQ matches. Yet , it was rather quiet when Jericho was forced to break the walls of Jericho on Darby Allin when the ref made the count for a rope break. That is another instance where it makes the ref look like an idiot to threaten a DQ in a no DQ match. That is illogical and you shouldn't let them get away with that because it will enforce bad habits and to me, AEW are better than that. Don't get me wrong, these 2 incidents are hardly the worst things ever to happen lol , but its the little details that they need to continue to get right
Click to expand...

 the referee saw Moxley taking out omega , he simply decided to let the match continue into an handicap match because he didnt want the first ever main event to end in dq. They had to explain it later because fucking Jr was more occupied talking about his garbage BBQ sauce rather than actually explaining what was going on. In aew the referees have the referee discretion, once the ring bell they are the supreme authority and apply the rules as they want depending on the stakes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> the referee saw Moxley taking out omega , he simply decided to let the match continue into an handicap match because he didnt want the first ever main event to end in dq. They had to explain it later because fucking Jr was more occupied talking about his garbage BBQ sauce rather than actually explaining what was going on. *In aew the referees have the referee discretion, once the ring bell they are the supreme authority and apply the rules as they want depending on the stakes.*


Which is 10,000 times better than a fucking GM coming out and wasting 10min of our time to restart it anyway as ‘a handicap match, playa’


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> the referee saw Moxley taking out omega , he simply decided to let the match continue into an handicap match because he didnt want the first ever main event to end in dq. They had to explain it later because fucking Jr was more occupied talking about his garbage BBQ sauce rather than actually explaining what was going on. *In aew the referees have the referee discretion, once the ring bell they are the supreme authority and apply the rules as they want depending on the stakes.*
> 
> 
> 
> Which is 10,000 times better than a fucking GM coming out and wasting 10min of our time to restart it anyway as ‘a handicap match, playa’
Click to expand...

 sorry but I grew up in the "PLAYA" era this is my childhood. Playa >>>>>>> some random referee making decision 
I still get chills when I hear this glorious music ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> sorry but I grew up in the "PLAYA" era this is my childhood. Playa >>>>>>> some random referee making decision
> I still get chills when I hear this glorious music ?


Haha! Fair play mate

If only we could get a match with ‘the Underrrrtakaaaaaa’


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but I grew up in the "PLAYA" era this is my childhood. Playa >>>>>>> some random referee making decision
> I still get chills when I hear this glorious music ?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Fair play mate
> 
> If only we could get a match with ‘the Underrrrtakaaaaaa’
Click to expand...

 THE GOAT teddy long ??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm looking forward to this. I'll be watching live and dvring the World Series. I'll watch NXT tomorrow.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

patpat said:


> the referee saw Moxley taking out omega , he simply decided to let the match continue into an handicap match because he didnt want the first ever main event to end in dq. They had to explain it later because fucking Jr was more occupied talking about his garbage BBQ sauce rather than actually explaining what was going on. In aew the referees have the referee discretion, once the ring bell they are the supreme authority and apply the rules as they want depending on the stakes.


Well, I guess that was a bad on JR (and the other two guys who didn’t pick up on it, either). I’d call it growing pains, but I’ll probably be accused of being an apologist fanboy again (not by you — they know who they are). But yeah, this pretty well nails that situation.

Me, I had no problem with it. It’s wrestling, not a historical documentary. I can let a lot of shit go as long as the rest of the show is enjoyable and entertaining, which so far AEW has been _to me_. If people want to find fault with that kind of stuff, I can’t stop ‘em. And I’m not about to tell anybody they have to like it if they don’t. I’m just tired of seeing the same complaints and criticisms from the same few people over and over and over and over. And over. And I’m tired of being insulted for not finding the same faults they do egregious enough to bitch about. 

And hard as it may be for some people in here to believe, I _have_ bitched about things. Once. I state what I don’t like and then move on. If somebody thinks I’m wrong, maybe they’ll change my mind and maybe they won’t. But I’m not gonna make a career of trying to educate them on everything I think is wrong with the product. 

Where I’m at, I’ve been a wrestling fan for longer than most people here have been alive. WWE has become utterly unwatchable. Impact was ok, but it’s not available on anything I have easy access to. And it’s just ok. AEW has come around and made wrestling fun again. So yeah, maybe I’m inclined to cut them more slack than the next guy, because overall I’m just thrilled to have a wrestling show that I look forward to watching from start to finish again. If that makes me guilty of whatever it is they’re accusing me of, so be it. I don’t give a shit any more because I’m enjoying wrestling again. 

Sorry for the epic. Just trying to find a little mental harmony here before the big shoo.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Southerner said:


> If that is true then I don't see the issue. There is a purpose behind it then.
> 
> We have been spoiled for the past several weeks with nearly every match being some HUGE thing. Eventually Dynamite will have to settle down some. It's not like this is the third week in a row that we have gotten Bucks vs. Friends.


And we still don’t know for sure how it’s going to play out. One team or the other might heel it up big time. Maybe it will be a straight-up match with no shenanigans ... or maybe it won’t. Anything can come out of it. Or it might just be a really fun match to watch.


----------



## ellthom

Won't be able to stay awake for tonight, gonna be the first AEW I won't see live. Everyone else have fun I'll catch it after work tomorrow


----------



## Cult03

Reggie Dunlop said:


> There’s an inordinate amount of bitching for ‘small criticisms’ of 10%. But whatever.


8% of that is the fans being dishonest. Anyway I look forward to this episode. Lots of matches planned and I am sure they will be great. Hopefully there some surprises and they try a bit harder to be entertaining. I watch this before I watch NXT for a reason. Because I enjoy it. I also pay for the PPV's from Australia, so I am obviously a fan. I am tired of WWE and the way they do things, hence why I want AEW to be the best show possible.


----------



## Cult03

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Well, I guess that was a bad on JR (and the other two guys who didn’t pick up on it, either). I’d call it growing pains, but I’ll probably be accused of being an apologist fanboy again (not by you — they know who they are). But yeah, this pretty well nails that situation.
> 
> *Me, I had no problem with it.* It’s wrestling, not a historical documentary. I can let a lot of shit go as long as the rest of the show is enjoyable and entertaining, which so far AEW has been _to me_. If people want to find fault with that kind of stuff, I can’t stop ‘em. And I’m not about to tell anybody they have to like it if they don’t. I’m just tired of seeing the same complaints and criticisms from the same few people over and over and over and over. And over. And I’m tired of being insulted for not finding the same faults they do egregious enough to bitch about.
> 
> And hard as it may be for some people in here to believe, I _have_ bitched about things. Once. I state what I don’t like and then move on. If somebody thinks I’m wrong, maybe they’ll change my mind and maybe they won’t. But I’m not gonna make a career of trying to educate them on everything I think is wrong with the product.
> 
> Where I’m at, I’ve been a wrestling fan for longer than most people here have been alive. WWE has become utterly unwatchable. Impact was ok, but it’s not available on anything I have easy access to. And it’s just ok. AEW has come around and made wrestling fun again. So yeah, maybe I’m inclined to cut them more slack than the next guy, because overall I’m just thrilled to have a wrestling show that I look forward to watching from start to finish again. If that makes me guilty of whatever it is they’re accusing me of, so be it. I don’t give a shit any more because I’m enjoying wrestling again.
> 
> Sorry for the epic. Just trying to find a little mental harmony here before the big shoo.


Have you had a problem with anything so far though?


----------



## TheMooreSD

I'm really disappointed that they pulled Jack Evans off the match just to do a rematch of two weeks ago between Joey Janela and Kenny Omega. Janela and Evans could do cool things together.

If I had to name someone from the roster to be used waaaay more and better it would definitely be Angelico and Jack Evans. They weren't even on the tournament (after being announced) and with a spot left for the traditional 8 teams... they're probably ok with it, but that's disrespectful, really.


----------



## Cult03

looper007 said:


> AEW could put on the best show tonight, and have great matches and I still think you have someone moan on here or start nitpicking.
> 
> I'm just going to relax and enjoy what's on offer. the card is stacked and fan's getting value for TV. Let's enjoy it, and I'm sure for those wanting promo's and Vignettes you get them too. Maybe not the big sweaty muscle men or cuck storylines but you can't have everything lol.


It could also put on the worst show ever and some people would claim it's the greatest show ever. See how not being biased can help the conversations on here?


----------



## Jazminator

Super curious about Cody’s promo now:



> I’m looking forward to tonight for many reasons, one being I get the opportunity to share some bigs news about my career and it’s future.
> 
> Sometimes the right thing to do, isn’t the easiest thing to say.


----------



## Geeee

Jazminator said:


> Super curious about Cody’s promo now:


I wonder if this has to do with Brandi not accompanying him to the ring anymore. Probably an angle because she got hurt last time?


----------



## MetalKiwi

Another great show coming up!


----------



## MetalKiwi

Geeee said:


> I wonder if this has to do with Brandi not accompanying him to the ring anymore. Probably an angle because she got hurt last time?


Could be!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am ready for an actually good wrestling show. :mark :banderas


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Britt vs a Brit in Brittsburgh :mark

Looking forward to the whole card.


----------



## birthday_massacre

love how they start right off with a match and dont dick around for 20 mins


----------



## DGenerationMC

MJF will be replacing Brandi as Cody's valet :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi

No pyro tonight ?


----------



## One Shed

No messing around, right to action.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Wow no intro this week eh?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Let's go Private Party. :dance


----------



## taker1986

This should be a great match, really wanted to hear Lucha Bros kick ass music though.


----------



## Buhalovski

Skipping the entrance of Private Party is questionable


----------



## Mango13

I really like both of these teams. Don't know who I want to win.


----------



## Boldgerg

Random but the camera is on the opposite side. WWE's stage is always on the left, tonight it's on the right, like it used to be in WCW.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Starting off hot like this is lit. Love it.


----------



## One Shed

Boldgerg said:


> Random but the camera is on the opposite side. WWE's stage is always on the left, tonight it's on the right, like it used to be in WCW.


That is odd...


----------



## Massey24

>movie goes seconds longer than it should
>credits skipped
>wrestling show intro skipped
>no pyro?
>wrestling show starts immediately off with wrestling
>wrestling on my wrestling show?
>complaints begin

Guys


----------



## bradatar

Private party guy in the black looks like Jason Jordan lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Linko

Seems like I didn't miss much, phew, love these two fuckin teams. It'll be the Lucha Bros imo, but I want Private Party to do something important very very soon


----------



## Boldgerg

Lheurch said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random but the camera is on the opposite side. WWE's stage is always on the left, tonight it's on the right, like it used to be in WCW.
> 
> 
> 
> That is odd...
Click to expand...

It means absolutely nothing, but I like it haha.


----------



## TwistedLogic

As much as I mark for AEW and hate WWE, I'm not gonna use double standards. I clowned the WWE for that random opening to the show after HIAC where they were just doing shit in the ring already and I thought it was dumb here too. If you're gonna pride yourself on pyro and all that, then show it. There was no show opening, no pyro, and no entrances for the wrestlers. Unless there's something really really cool planned tonight that requires them to go longer than 2 hours and so they rushed the start of the show, it makes no sense for them to do this. And I hope they don't do it again.


----------



## One Shed

Boldgerg said:


> It means absolutely nothing, but I like it haha.


I think my favorite setup is the old MSG one where the entrance ramp/door is in front of the hard camera.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TwistedLogic said:


> As much as I mark for AEW and hate WWE, I'm not gonna use double standards. I clowned the WWE for that random opening to the show after HIAC where they were just doing shit in the ring already and I thought it was dumb here too. If you're gonna pride yourself on pyro and all that, then show it. There was no show opening, no pyro, and no entrances for the wrestlers. Unless there's something really really cool planned tonight that requires them to go longer than 2 hours and so they rushed the start of the show, it makes no sense for them to do this. And I hope they don't do it again.


Apples nad oranges. WWE was coming off a PPV, this isnt.


----------



## Boldgerg

TwistedLogic said:


> As much as I mark for AEW and hate WWE, I'm not gonna use double standards. I clowned the WWE for that random opening to the show after HIAC where they were just doing shit in the ring already and I thought it was dumb here too. If you're gonna pride yourself on pyro and all that, then show it. There was no show opening, no pyro, and no entrances for the wrestlers. Unless there's something really really cool planned tonight that requires them to go longer than 2 hours and so they rushed the start of the show, it makes no sense for them to do this. And I hope they don't do it again.


Agreed. Hopefully they were saving time for good reason. I fucking love the show opening and pyro. It pumps you up straight away.


----------



## bradatar

Lucha Bros are sooooooooooooo good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

TwistedLogic said:


> As much as I mark for AEW and hate WWE, I'm not gonna use double standards. I clowned the WWE for that random opening to the show after HIAC where they were just doing shit in the ring already and I thought it was dumb here too. If you're gonna pride yourself on pyro and all that, then show it. There was no show opening, no pyro, and no entrances for the wrestlers. Unless there's something really really cool planned tonight that requires them to go longer than 2 hours and so they rushed the start of the show, it makes no sense for them to do this. And I hope they don't do it again.


omg the movie ran longer. Blame TNT. They did the entrances but didn’t air. Not their fault


----------



## birthday_massacre

the best thing about AEW matches is you see moves you hardly ever do because of the freedom they are given, where as in the WWE, you have to wrestle the boring watered down WWE style


----------



## Sir Linko

TwistedLogic said:


> As much as I mark for AEW and hate WWE, I'm not gonna use double standards. I clowned the WWE for that random opening to the show after HIAC where they were just doing shit in the ring already and I thought it was dumb here too. If you're gonna pride yourself on pyro and all that, then show it. There was no show opening, no pyro, and no entrances for the wrestlers. Unless there's something really really cool planned tonight that requires them to go longer than 2 hours and so they rushed the start of the show, it makes no sense for them to do this. And I hope they don't do it again.


I'm glad I came in a bit late because this would have bugged me a lot. 

Something else that's bugging me, is the FUCKING ENTRANCE ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE, I'm brainwashed to think entrances can only be on the left side. This is fucking my brain up right now. 

Other than that this match, and the crowd, is hot AF


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao at playing dead after a cartwheel and then a backflip


----------



## Massey24

RubberbandGoat said:


> omg the movie ran longer. Blame TNT. They did the entrances but didn’t air. Not their fault


Seriously. People are bitching just to bitch at this point.


----------



## bradatar

Pentagon may be my favorite wrestler who don’t talk regularly ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistedLogic

Private Party does too many middle rope moonsaults. That shit has terrified me ever since I was in high school and did a sports injury report that used Hayabusa's match as an example.


----------



## TD Stinger

I may be alone here, but a lot of Private Party’s stuff isn’t looking clean in this match.

But Fenix, damn this guy is a star.


----------



## PavelGaborik

No doubt in my mind the Lucha Bros are the best tag team in the world.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Very good match to open with


----------



## Ham and Egger

They're going 1000 mph right now, holy fuck!!!!


----------



## Claro De Luna

Private Party trending worldwide 24th position on Twitter.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Massey24 said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg the movie ran longer. Blame TNT. They did the entrances but didn’t air. Not their fault
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. People are bitching just to bitch at this point.
Click to expand...

i know. It’s getting old


----------



## TwistedLogic

RubberbandGoat said:


> omg the movie ran longer. Blame TNT. They did the entrances but didn’t air. Not their fault


That's cute because I'm watching it on FITE TV and that shouldn't be relevant for me. It had nothing to do with the movie running late, the show started on the dot at 8:00 PM with both teams already in the ring and Justin Roberts already talking.

It seemed more like they didn't properly split the time with AEW Dark and the Dynamite show rather than anything going wrong with the timings of the networks.


----------



## Sir Linko

I THOUGHT THAT WAS IT HOLY SHIT. I'm falling in love with Mark bro, he's the man gravity forgot, his high flying is something I've never seen.


----------



## Disputed

Lucha Bros are too much in a good way, Private Party is just too much imo


----------



## Oracle

Absolute spot fest


----------



## NXT Only

Best tag team finisher


----------



## Trophies

Match is good...a little too choreographed tho.


----------



## RapShepard

This was impressive athletically, but felt off


----------



## TD Stinger

Is Mark Quin hurt, because he looks like he’s going at half speed here.

Pentagon and Fenix are stars.


----------



## Mango13

This is just turning into big move after big move....


----------



## Massey24

TwistedLogic said:


> That's cute because I'm watching it on FITE TV and that shouldn't be relevant for me. It had nothing to do with the movie running late, the show started on the dot at 8:00 PM with both teams already in the ring and Justin Roberts already talking.
> 
> It seemed more like they didn't properly split the time with AEW Dark and the Dynamite show rather than anything going wrong with the timings of the networks.


It is the same program either way. It started at the same time no matter what you're watching it on.


----------



## captainzombie

PavelGaborik said:


> No doubt in my mind the Lucha Bros are the best tag team in the world.


Agreed, best tag team in the world and especially singles World Champions. Pentagon Jr. is something special that hopefully he gets to shine in the future.


----------



## Boldgerg

Lucha Bros are gods.


----------



## Headliner

Really good opening match. I loved the continuous energy! AEW needs to continue to open the show with good quality and high energy matches.


----------



## JRL

That was pretty wild.


----------



## TwistedLogic

They've had much crisper tag matches on the Dynamite shows than this one. Private Party looked a lot better against the Bucks. Today just felt like they were off a bit.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Match was good but a little sloppy by private party and too many moves looked over the top choreographed


----------



## bmack086

Oracle. said:


> Absolute spot fest


Yeah, and I’m a fan of the Luchas, but holy shit. Who can like this? It’s a choreographed spot fest with 0 selling or resting. It’s really just like watching a gymnastics routine. Obviously hella impressive, athletic-wise, but this isn’t good for wrestling.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Good opener :mark


----------



## Ham and Egger

The tag team division doesn't give two shits about psychology!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Now that Lucha Bros. have won, they better win the titles.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Not hating on Marko Stunt, but made me laugh that Lucha Bros sold more for him than Private Party.
Not as good as other tag matches on AEW but still good.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Massey24 said:


> It is the same program either way. The cameras cut to live at the same point no matter what you're watching it on.


Again, it doesn't matter because it's not like the show started at 8:03. That would explain why part of the broadcast was missed. The entrances, pyro and show opening just were not broadcast today at all. The show started exactly at 8 with the announcing for the match already in progress.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Great opening. Been waiting for this show all week!


----------



## Disputed

how the fuck are SCU and Dark Order supposed to match that though lol


----------



## RapShepard

Video package 1


----------



## kingnoth1n

Really great opener; loved them starting off hot too.


----------



## HiddenViolence

That match was excessive tbh- too many BIG moves and kick outs. Also is their supposed to be a 5 count in tag matches for the illegal partner being in the ring in AEW? If so it REALLY wasn't enforced in that match :lol


----------



## Griselda

Maybe it's because I've only watched WWE with a bit of TNA since I discovered wrestling when I was younger but I've never seen anything like that in a ring in my fucking life, that was insane. I don't even know how they pulled some of those moves off but that was crazy.


----------



## Boldgerg

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Now that Lucha Bros. have won, they better win the titles.


They legitimise the belts instantly.


----------



## bradatar

Lucha Bro’s DONT win this tourney I riot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

The dark order need to be rebooted they suck.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

TwistedLogic said:


> Massey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same program either way. The cameras cut to live at the same point no matter what you're watching it on.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it doesn't matter because it's not like the show started at 8:03. That would explain why part of the broadcast was missed. The entrances, pyro and show opening just were not broadcast today at all. The show started exactly at 8 with the announcing for the match already in progress.
Click to expand...

im sure the people dying from Cancer and the starving children in Africa can sympathize with your upset attitude over missing pyro and an intro on a wrestling show. Get over it and enjoy. Holy shit! You’ll see it next week


----------



## RapShepard

Please kill off the Dark Order


----------



## Massey24

TwistedLogic said:


> Again, it doesn't matter because it's not like the show started at 8:03. That would explain why part of the broadcast was missed. The entrances, pyro and show opening just were not broadcast today at all. The show started exactly at 8 with the announcing for the match already in progress.


And that shouldn't be worth bitching about. The timing wasn't in favor for whatever reason and they cut the most useless part out. It isn't something worth complaining over.


----------



## One Shed

Weird they are not splitting up these matches...


----------



## RainmakerV2

Don't all those type of matches feel very..samey after a while? I mean tremendous athleticism, but jeez.


----------



## bradatar

SCU are heels right bc I hate these fucking nerds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Video package 2


----------



## TwistedLogic

So did Daniels have a legit injury and the piledriver spot was used to write him off the show? Or did Pentagon botch the piledriver and actually give him a stinger?


----------



## JRL

Looks like that Wardlow guy can be the big body guy some people are craving.


----------



## birthday_massacre

HiddenViolence said:


> That match was excessive tbh- too many BIG moves and kick outs. Also is their supposed to be a 5 count in tag matches for the illegal partner being in the ring in AEW? If so it REALLY wasn't enforced in that match :lol


I think AEW ignores that rule, they are not supposed to count to 3 until the partner is out of the ring but they always count. They even counted a pin when you had two people pinning one guy.


----------



## NascarStan

Great match and while I enjoy this type of wrestling they really should make tag matches Tornado Tags, other than that nitpick his is how you open a show


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wardlow is gonna satisfy the body marks for this product.


----------



## Boldgerg

Video packages :mark


----------



## La Parka

last match for the dark order ever i hope


----------



## AEWMoxley

Match after match after match after match.

At least they're giving us a Stardust promo. That'll make people tune in.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Wow one of these guys on the Dark Order is allergic to the gym lol ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Great way to kick off the show. Didn't expect PP to win, but I'm still on board with them regardless. Pretty cool to see Fenix going all in (8*D) with the heel turn by changing his colorful gear to an all black color scheme, which goes back to the refreshing level of coherent continuity that @Stylebender; brought up.


----------



## Mango13

If that video was supposed to get me hyped up for the Dark Order it missed the mark.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

AEWMoxley said:


> Match after match after match after match.
> 
> At least they're giving us a Stardust promo. That'll make people tune in.


im sure they are. 21 million and counting!


----------



## NXT Only

Gotta give the creepers credit, they play their role well lol


----------



## HiddenViolence

I actually liked Private Party vs Young Bucks as that match actually told a decent story and had some strong selling (mainly from PP) but that match we just got was way too OTT.

Not a big fan of the lack of intro either. Not for a sanctioned match. It would only really work if their was a brawl or something off the cuff.


----------



## Boldgerg

Yeah, I'm definitely in the "fuck off Dark Order" camp. Hate the gimmick.


----------



## patpat

I wanted the private party to win but ohhhh well, the lucha bros are just gods at this point. 
Fuck the dark cringers.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEWMoxley said:


> Match after match after match after match.
> 
> At least they're giving us a Stardust promo. That'll make people tune in.


Stardust doesnt get enough credit. Btw...why are all falls 20 min?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Good match but a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This gimmick is the epitome of CRINGE.


----------



## Massey24

JR's shoes got stolen


----------



## captainzombie

So what made the Super Smash Brothers team such a huge team in the past, yet they come to AEW and its like they are The Ascension 2.0? I know some of the fault has to do with no vignettes for them.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Bring out the gimp


----------



## sawduck

Surly lucha bros win the tittles now, they are light years better than these two teams


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'd prefer that SCU wins this.


----------



## LoveMeSomeDarby

Of all the indie junk in AEW, Dark Order is the indie junkiest. My God are they bad. They look like absolute shit, and the whole gimmick comes across as a joke.


----------



## HiddenViolence

birthday_massacre said:


> I think AEW ignores that rule, they are not supposed to count to 3 until the partner is out of the ring but they always count. They even counted a pin when you had two people pinning one guy.


I see. Well one of my big criticisms of AEW so far is the lack of consistent rule enforcement- especially DQ's.


----------



## Massey24

AEWMoxley said:


> Match after match after match after match.
> 
> At least they're giving us a Stardust promo. That'll make people tune in.


I can't believe they would have wrestling on a wrestling show


----------



## NXT Only

Y’all complain about the lack of gimmicks and call guys vanilla and then when you get a gimmick it’s cringe. 

Can’t fucking win


----------



## TD Stinger

The opening tag was fun. Fenix and Pentagon came across as superstars. And Fenix's shit was so good.

Private Party felt off tonight, especially Mark. Their stuff for the most part didn't look clean and at times half speed.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Its the skinny Spartan and the fat ass luchador.


----------



## Boldgerg

sawduck said:


> Surly lucha bros win the tittles now, they are light years better than these two teams


I like SCU, likeable group, but yeah, Lucha Bros HAVE to win.


----------



## One Shed

Smackdown would have had three commercials by now.


----------



## RapShepard

NXT Only said:


> Y’all complain about the lack of gimmicks and call guys vanilla and then when you get a gimmick it’s cringe.
> 
> Can’t fucking win


Good gimmick Orange Cassidy
Bad Gimmick Dark Order


----------



## bradatar

Who’s the big fat guy these guys are jobbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

if AEW is true about listening to the fans after this match teh dark order will be done


----------



## LoveMeSomeDarby

AEW jumping from match to match with nothing in between. Horrible.

Tony Khan is a money mark who's never worked a day in his life, and no one on AEW's roster has ever been a draw. Put those two things together, and what do you have? A wrestling promotion that will be out of business within a year.


----------



## RapShepard

LoveMeSomeDarby said:


> AEW jumping from match to match with nothing in between. Horrible.
> 
> Tony Khan is a money mark who's never worked a day in his life, and no one on AEW's roster has ever been a draw. Put those two things together, and what do you have? A wrestling promotion that will be out of business within a year.


They had a video package for wardlow to be fair


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Is that Trevor Murdoch in a luchador mask????


----------



## kingnoth1n

Man I get the feeling listening to commentary Excalibur really doesn't like JR correcting him weekly. It makes me pop though. lol


----------



## Taroostyles

Well I can see all the trolls have arrived for the night didnt take long


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Is that Trevor Murdoch in a luchador mask????


Nah Murdoch is actually in the new NWA Power show though lol


----------



## captainzombie

Besides AEW not doing enough with Dark Order to get them recognized, they are actually pretty decent in the ring. So glad for this match as we aren't seeing the same paced match as the first tag match so at least it breaks things up.


----------



## Mango13

Gotta be honest could really care less about this match. I find myself tuning out and browsing reddit.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

NXT Only said:


> Y’all complain about the lack of gimmicks and call guys vanilla and then when you get a gimmick it’s cringe.
> 
> Can’t fucking win


exactly. Nobody is ever satisfied


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Super Smash Brothers just weren't the same after leaving the Mushroom Kingdom for Bowser's Kingdom. 

Uno in particular looks like STIGMA's brother, thanks to the gnarled teeth on his mask and his doughy physique. :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Taroostyles said:


> Well I can see all the trolls have arrived for the night didnt take long


yep. Everyone is complaining in here.


----------



## Sir Linko

Really liking the pacing of this match so far, bit slower, it's obviously going to pick up soon. But after that barnburner we just witnessed it's nice to have a bit of a break. I was wondering why they put both matches up side by side when they're both incredibly important.

Wardlow huh? We'll see!


----------



## birthday_massacre

NXT Only said:


> Y’all complain about the lack of gimmicks and call guys vanilla and then when you get a gimmick it’s cringe.
> 
> Can’t fucking win


There are good gimmicks and there are bad gimmicks.

Like Undertaker was a great gimmick. Duke the Dumpter Droswey was a shit gimmic


----------



## Ham and Egger

LoveMeSomeDarby said:


> AEW jumping from match to match with nothing in between. Horrible.
> 
> Tony Khan is a money mark who's never worked a day in his life, and no one on AEW's roster has ever been a draw. Put those two things together, and what do you have? A wrestling promotion that will be out of business within a year.


They've brought in thousands of fans on every show and sold out a bunch of shows. How are they not draws?


----------



## NXT Only

RapShepard said:


> gimmick you like Orange Cassidy
> Gimmick you don’t Dark Order


Fixed it for you


----------



## NXT Only

Btw I’ve seen people call Orange Cassidy terrible and cringe so my point is still proven


----------



## birthday_massacre

NXT Only said:


> Fixed it for you


You are just a troll, you have a gimmick username.


----------



## bradatar

These look like two CAW teams. Couldn’t possibly care less about fat ass and geek vs these bums. Jericho needs to spice it up because it sucks so bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rberg922

That belt looks damn good, especially in Jericho's hands :mark:


----------



## NXT Only

Jericho is a star


----------



## Mango13

The Inner Circle buying tickets to the show :lol


----------



## patpat

Mango13 said:


> Gotta be honest could really care less about this match. I find myself tuning out and browsing reddit.


 the dark order fucking sucks, they are a vestige of the cringe era of aew when the product was still very rough and unfiltered


----------



## LoveMeSomeDarby

TNA's motto is Hard To Kill. AEW's should be Hard To Watch. This stuff is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Something tells me there's gonna be some hardcore and crazy shit done in that VIP area tonight.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Massey24 said:


> I can't believe they would have wrestling on a wrestling show


I can’t either. It's the least important aspect of professional wrestling.


----------



## sawduck

LoveMeSomeDarby said:


> AEW jumping from match to match with nothing in between. Horrible.
> 
> Tony Khan is a money mark who's never worked a day in his life, and no one on AEW's roster has ever been a draw. Put those two things together, and what do you have? A wrestling promotion that will be out of business within a year.


They won't be out of business because people will still be watching, you will probably be watching too


----------



## NXT Only

birthday_massacre said:


> You are just a troll, you have a gimmick username.


1. I’m not paying 10 dollars to change my name

2. I don’t troll.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Is that Trevor Murdoch in a luchador mask????


They are the tag team formerly known as the Super Smash Brothers, and were best for their stints in Chikara and PWG:


----------



## TwistedLogic

lmao of course Jericho is cheering on Dark Order for some reason.


----------



## NXT Only

LoveMeSomeDarby said:


> TNA's motto is Hard To Kill. AEW's should be Hard To Watch. This stuff is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


Turn your channel kid


----------



## Stormbringer

LoveMeSomeDarby said:


> TNA's motto is Hard To Kill. AEW's should be Hard To Watch. This stuff is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


Yet you're still here. Why don't yooouuuuu change the channel?


----------



## bradatar

Who’s dick did Sammy suck to be involved in the good faction is my question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NascarStan

At least aew knows the Dark Order are not over and showing the Inner Circle doing whatever the fuck they're doing is smart to keep people invested


----------



## kingnoth1n

bradatar said:


> These look like two CAW teams. Couldn’t possibly care less about fat ass and geek vs these bums. Jericho needs to spice it up because it sucks so bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now no one is paying attention to the match; and rightfully so! No one cares about Dungeon of Doom 2.0.


----------



## JRL

Seeing quite a few nice looking tag team moves tonight.


----------



## RapShepard

NXT Only said:


> Btw I’ve seen people call Orange Cassidy terrible and cringe so my point is still proven


It's almost like every gimmick isn't for everybody.. well the Dark Order seems to be pleasing nobody lol


----------



## patpat

TwistedLogic said:


> Something tells me there's gonna be some hardcore and crazy shit done in that VIP area tonight.


 I am thinking exactly the same :lol


----------



## Stormbringer

Cutters and Sleepers!


----------



## NXT Only

kingnoth1n said:


> Now no one is paying attention to the match; and rightfully so! No one cares about Dungeon of Doom 2.0.


As the crowd chants SCU


----------



## TwistedLogic

Fuck the haters, this match has been great.


----------



## Boldgerg

#ReleaseDarkOrder


----------



## Chan Hung

Are all fucking matches 20 min?? fpalm


----------



## RainmakerV2

Zero reason for this to be this long.


----------



## NXT Only

Dark Order can work their asses off.


----------



## Chan Hung

TwistedLogic said:


> Fuck the haters, this match has been great.


Jericho.saved.this shit. Match sucks.bud
Long N boring ?


----------



## Sir Linko

that flip to the outside took my breath, I did not expect that shit. Great match so far, the Jericho bit is a bit awkward but it's really not taking away from the match. 

I wish I cared about Dark Order more but I don't, they're great in teh ring, but I don't care about who they are quite yet.


----------



## TwistedLogic

All the cringeworthy losers in this thread complaining about how long this match has been aren't paying attention to how heavily the guys in the ring have won over the crowd throughout this match. Pay some fucking attention. This has been great.


----------



## bradatar

Jericho drinking the cheap ass shit my wife drinks lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:bahgawd: "Stu 'Don't Call Me Dick' Grayson"

I see you,. J.R. :ayoade


----------



## NXT Only

“No one is paying attention to the match”

Crowd- “this is awesome”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This match is pretty good but they should have built Dark Order more for me to be invested in them.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chan Hung said:


> Are all fucking matches 20 min?? fpalm


No if they were they would all go to a time limit draw.

AEW unlike WWE actualy gives thier wreslters time to tell a story and not rush it. If you dont like it go watch WWE


----------



## La Parka

they have better tag teams in the crowd eating popcorn than in the match


----------



## Ham and Egger

The commentators thought it was a counter! :lol

It was a confusing looking move tho...


----------



## Mango13

Dark Order lost thank god.


----------



## Taroostyles

Fantastic match especially down the stretch. 

SCU/Lucha final will be insane.


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW does a great job with their ad placements.


----------



## TwistedLogic

They finally turned up the volume on the wrestlers' music! :mark


----------



## Leather Rebel

Great match. A little surprise that they didn't feat The Dark Order until now just to lose but still a good match.


----------



## TD Stinger

Only really caught the end, which was pretty fun. SCU are so good.

I hope they take this chance to change up the Dark Order somehow.


----------



## LoveMeSomeDarby

It's unwatchable TV, maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## bradatar

Bro wasn’t one of the benefits of this is “no one knows who’s gonna win each match?”


Who the fuck thought fatty and geek were gonna win? Lol especially after SCU last week. Quit lying y’all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainzombie

TwistedLogic said:


> All the cringeworthy losers in this thread complaining about how long this match has been aren't paying attention to how heavily the guys in the ring have won over the crowd throughout this match. Pay some fucking attention. This has been great.


Agreed, this was actually a pretty good match. But people will continue to bitch, go watch WWE for those crying and enjoy that junk.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## sawduck

Another decent match and the right team won, still pulling for my boys lucha bros though


----------



## bradatar

TwistedLogic said:


> They finally turned up the volume on the wrestlers' music! :mark




FINALLY. That’s been annoying the fuck out of me.




We getting my girl Britt soon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEWMoxley

Who's ready for another meaningless 20 minute fake fight with zero relevance?


----------



## NXT Only

That Grayson flip to the outside won’t be topped tonight. That shit was epic


----------



## birthday_massacre

bradatar said:


> Bro wasn’t one of the benefits of this is “no one knows who’s gonna win each match?”
> 
> 
> Who the fuck thought fatty and geek were gonna win? Lol especially after SCU last week. Quit lying y’all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one thought the Bucks would lose.


----------



## patpat

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHY


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Le Champione


----------



## Stormbringer

Great match. They built the heat and some jug heads got worked thinking the match sucked because the crowd wasnt hot from the get go.


----------



## RapShepard

Janela time!


----------



## HiddenViolence

Good match. Much better paced than the opener. Not a fan of Dark Order's presentation nor did they really wrestle like heels as much as I would like (mainly referencing the flip to the outside), but they solid in the ring in general.

Hated the Inner Circle walking through. Made the tournament seem unimportant and it's really not a good look having your fans turned the other direction.


----------



## Sir Linko

TwistedLogic said:


> All the cringeworthy losers in this thread complaining about how long this match has been aren't paying attention to how heavily the guys in the ring have won over the crowd throughout this match. Pay some fucking attention. This has been great.


It's almost like we're in the Semi Finals of a tournament or something and the deeper you go into a tournament the harder matches become. I know there can be huge upsets but that wasn't even really a long match at all.

It had a good slow build into an intense finish. They did a great job considering the crazy first match we had being 100 miles an hour. 

I'm just going to stop caring about what anyone else thinks if all they're going to do is complain. I don't mind criticism from some about a lot of things, you can tell those who genuinely like the product but have criticism. But there's obviously people here to just shit on the product - I feel kind of bad for them.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I will say AEW may try to cram too many matches into a 2 hour show. If they cut one match per show and use that time for promos, they could be better off


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Time for my boy Omega :mark


----------



## Stormbringer

I'm sorry, but Janela needs to hit the gym.


----------



## RainmakerV2

birthday_massacre said:


> No one thought the Bucks would lose.


Uh. Everyone saw that coming. It was super telegraphed.


----------



## kingnoth1n

0 heat for the gimp and his bald friend, the right team for sure won.


----------



## Unorthodox

Good show so far, Enjoying it with a little bit of the Echo falls.


----------



## Boldgerg

Fucking love Omega's theme.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Scorpio Sky is going to be a breakout star for them based on the last two weeks.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Joey Janella is the Marty Jannetty of AEW


----------



## TwistedLogic

While I do think they need _way_ more promo time on the broadcast, they've done a great job of presenting contrasting styles. The show opened with a high-flying/acrobatic style match between Private Party and the Luchas and then immediately switched to a grounded/brawler style match between SCU vs Dark Order. People on here shit on Dark Order a lot but I legitimately think that second match was better than the first, even though I don't have a problem with flippy matches.


----------



## Chan Hung

They need more promos..i.know its 2 hours but it's mostly the ppv model.of no promos
.yes...u can only go so far telling stories in ring, need to combine with promos in ring too


----------



## bradatar

So my wife who’s a casual can’t understand Omega she likes him but just thinks he’s so weird. She’s more into Joey fucking Janela. That has to be a thing they need to worry about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel

The best wrestler in the world: KENNY OMEGA. :mark


----------



## Mango13

bradatar said:


> We getting my girl Britt soon?


Brittsburgh :mark:


----------



## bradatar

birthday_massacre said:


> No one thought the Bucks would lose.




What? Everyone did. They weren’t putting themselves over in the first tourney. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

I could see Moxley getting involved and having this go to a time limit draw or a no contest/DQ


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

bradatar said:


> Jericho drinking the cheap ass shit my wife drinks lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


> Demands DA BUBBLEH™ whenever he sees fit
> Has no issues drinking piss water
> MFW I see such unfathomable evil unfold before my very eyes:


----------



## sawduck

AEWMoxley said:


> Who's ready for another meaningless 20 minute fake fight with zero relevance?


I dont believe your hate for this show, i think you actually love it,otherwise you wouldn't be here


----------



## Stormbringer

Mox should be focused on Pac


----------



## birthday_massacre

bradatar said:


> What? Everyone did. They weren’t putting themselves over in the first tourney.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not in the first round. Most people were shocked they lost in the first round. Most thought they would lose in the finals.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Stormbringer said:


> I'm sorry, but Janela needs to hit the gym.


And take Darby Allin and Jimmy Havoc with him.


----------



## patpat

Kenny is fucking over! 
But aew really needs to fuck off with the match after match after match after match after match formula just to put the backstage interview and interesting segments on aew fucking dark and twitter , the cody segment better be a huge fucking segment with a lot of stuffs. Come on guys fans gave been complaing drop this damn formula!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Love the crowd heat in AEW. Nothing on tv here beats it.


----------



## NXT Only

sawduck said:


> I dont believe your hate for this show, i think you actually love it,otherwise you wouldn't be here


Every week, the whole 2 hours.


----------



## birthday_massacre

patpat said:


> Kenny is fucking over!
> But aew really needs to fuck off with the match after match after match after match after match formula just to put the backstage interview and interesting segments on aew fucking dark and twitter , the cody segment better be a huge fucking segment with a lot of stuffs. Come on guys fans gave been complaing drop this damn formula!


Maybe they should just go to three hours and then cut the replay down to an hour highlght show.


----------



## AEWMoxley

sawduck said:


> I dont believe your hate for this show, i think you actually love it,otherwise you wouldn't be here


I'm here for Moxley, the only star on the show.

I'd throw MJF in there, but they never have him on tv.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> They need more promos..i.know its 2 hours but it's mostly the ppv model.of no promos
> .yes...u can only go so far telling stories in ring, need to combine with promos in ring too


 I am waiting for the cody thing and expecting it to be something big with a big announcement. But come the fuck on I agree, some backstage interviews anything 
Its tiring to go match after match after match. It is actually WORSE this week so I guess they will put the promos and other stuffs later


----------



## RubberbandGoat

What I kind of love is that half the roster you can tell doesn’t really work out the traditional way. Not a lot of bodybuilder bodies or great physiques but that’s ok because it’s like they’re the average guy. Kind of inspiring


----------



## birthday_massacre

sawduck said:


> I dont believe your hate for this show, i think you actually love it,otherwise you wouldn't be here


The wrestling is great but they do need a promo or some type of back stage segement between each match


----------



## bradatar

birthday_massacre said:


> Not in the first round. Most people were shocked they lost in the first round. Most thought they would lose in the finals.




Listen as long as Luchas win I don’t care. 


Janela is turning into my second favorite singles guy though. Maybe it’s the Jersey coming out but i am in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Love the crowd heat in AEW. Nothing on tv here beats it.


We literally just got, AND I QUOTE cole), "Fuck him up, Kenny! Fuck him up! :clap :clap" chants.

:drose

Bless these crowds for actually having life to them, although it shouldn't be too surprising since they actually have a reason to not sit on their hands throughout the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre

patpat said:


> I am waiting for the cody thing and expecting it to be something big with a big announcement. But come the fuck on I agree, some backstage interviews anything
> Its tiring to go match after match after match. It is actually WORSE this week so I guess they will put the promos and other stuffs later


Imagine is being Cody annoucing AKI/SYN Sophia doing the AEW video game


----------



## birthday_massacre

bradatar said:


> Listen as long as Luchas win I don’t care.
> 
> 
> Janela is turning into my second favorite singles guy though. Maybe it’s the Jersey coming out but i am in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they do a mid card title at some point Janela vs MJF finals would be perfect.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Goatmega vs Janela. :drose


----------



## Ham and Egger

birthday_massacre said:


> Imagine is being Cody annoucing AKI/SYN Sophia doing the AEW video game


Would be great timing seeing how the 2k20 game has had scathing reviews since it came out.


----------



## Mango13

birthday_massacre said:


> Imagine is being Cody annoucing AKI/SYN Sophia doing the AEW video game


A wrestling game that doesn't have wrestlers looking like melted candles and running on and old ass engine I would totally be down for.

It's one of the main reasons I stopped playing the WWE video games. it's 2019 almost 2020 there is 0 reason the game should visually look like shit and also not have working stage/arena lights for entrances.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I think we can all agree thank god Kenny Omega didnt go to WWE


----------



## LoveMeSomeDarby

I remember always reading about how great Kenny Omega is, and how he's wrestling's next megastar; the kind of talent who can bring on another boom period.

Then I saw him for the first time, and laughed hysterically. He's basically Seth Rollins with a Clairol Nice 'N Easy Perm.

How ignorant of professional wrestling do you have to be to think Kenny Omega is a megastar in the making?

Hulk Hogan . . .

"Stone Cold" Steve Austin . . .

The Rock . . .

John Cena . . .

5"9" Canadian guy with a $6 perm . . .


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need more promos..i.know its 2 hours but it's mostly the ppv model.of no promos
> .yes...u can only go so far telling stories in ring, need to combine with promos in ring too
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for the cody thing and expecting it to be something big with a big announcement. But come the fuck on I agree, some backstage interviews anything
> Its tiring to go match after match after match. It is actually WORSE this week so I guess they will put the promos and other stuffs later
Click to expand...

Glad someone gets it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mango13 said:


> A wrestling game that doesn't have wrestlers looking like melted candles and running on and old ass engine I would totally be down for.
> 
> It's one of the main reasons I stopped playing the WWE video games. it's 2019 almost 2020 there is 0 reason the game should visually look like shit and also not have working stage/arena lights for entrances.


Its petty sad when the CAWs in 2k19 look better than the 2k20 player models


----------



## patpat

birthday_massacre said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for the cody thing and expecting it to be something big with a big announcement. But come the fuck on I agree, some backstage interviews anything
> Its tiring to go match after match after match. It is actually WORSE this week so I guess they will put the promos and other stuffs later
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine is being Cody annoucing AKI/SYN Sophia doing the AEW video game
Click to expand...

 I think it's about his career, he put on a tweet that implied it's some fucking big deal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I need a triple threat hair vs hair vs hair match between Janela, Jungle Boy, and Stunt. :vince$


----------



## Chan Hung

birthday_massacre said:


> sawduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe your hate for this show, i think you actually love it,otherwise you wouldn't be here
> 
> 
> 
> The wrestling is great but they do need a promo or some type of back stage segement between each match
Click to expand...

This. It's a basic transitioning 101 video problem that they have with the segments and they need to do that to their show


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

Janela should hit the gym. Good wrestler, but seriously normal physique


----------



## JRL

Jericho will never sit down.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is so absurd its making me laugh. Lol. Like legit chuckle.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Every match gets This is Awesome because the fans have fun at every show. WWE needs to take notes


----------



## TwistedLogic

I'm not a fan of all the high drops onto the ring apron that I've seen so far in AEW.


----------



## LoveMeSomeDarby

I'm just happy Jericho has his breasts covered up tonight. Those things are so big they were turning me on a little bit, and it was getting kind of awkward.


----------



## Seafort

Saw Janella the first time tonight...I thought AEW had signed Edge!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Janela is going to fuck himself up.


----------



## Taroostyles

That match was completely different than the Dark match but just as great.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Omega with another win :mark


----------



## bmack086

I just don’t understand how you can be a professional wrestler and have your physique exposed each week, and you can look like complete shit, it’s baffling. 

Omega shouldn’t have struggled so much. They are trying too hard to make everyone look good.


----------



## TD Stinger

Now that was a great match. The sell on that last V Trigger looked great.


----------



## NXT Only

birthday_massacre said:


> The wrestling is great but they do need a promo or some type of back stage segement between each match


Your promo tears are delicious


----------



## JRL

I thought that was an enjoyable match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Three damn good matches in the first hour, now give us some promos.


----------



## TwistedLogic

bradatar said:


> So my wife who’s a casual can’t understand Omega she likes him but just thinks he’s so weird. She’s more into Joey fucking Janela. That has to be a thing they need to worry about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's because he's so used to trying to come off like a Japanese wrestler that it just looks awkward in an American company. A lot of his mannerisms and twitches are similar to Shinsuke for example. It just looks weird to see a white guy doing all that.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Decent match. Not a fan of the no selly strike back and forths but that is an issue that seems to be a part of so many matches across of wrestling nowadays.

Also the constant cuts to the Inner Circle is getting annoying.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Janela is actually a decent wrestler. Just need a better physique.


----------



## birthday_massacre

NXT Only said:


> Your promo tears are delicious


Am I right or wrong? I bet most people agree with me.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah those 3 matches all kicked ass


----------



## JRL

Cody's entrance definitely makes him come across like a star.


----------



## NXT Only

Here comes your promo/segment now stop crying


----------



## Mango13

Cody's theme is fire :mark:


----------



## RainmakerV2

It's Mr. Jesus complex himself lol


----------



## kingnoth1n

unnessessary spot by Jelly Janella that he barely even sold. At least he sold Kennys finish though, and surprise surprise, Cody gets the grand entrance.


----------



## rberg922

Love Cody but he's gotta stop doing the same rise from the chandelier entrance, at least vary it


----------



## NXT Only

birthday_massacre said:


> Am I right or wrong? I bet most people agree with me.


I doubt most care honestly


----------



## Mango13

No picture in picture for this commercial break?


----------



## birthday_massacre

NXT Only said:


> Here comes your promo/segment now stop crying


Keep proving my point what a troll you are lol

last time I reply to you, welcome to the ignore list


----------



## Kabraxal

Good matches... but no reason to care about any character. Come on AEW, you can’t success long teem just on workrate. It’s important but you need balance.


----------



## HiddenViolence

birthday_massacre said:


> Am I right or wrong? I bet most people agree with me.


You're bang on the money mate. I didn't enjoy that Janela/Omega as much I should have because I was fatigued from the quantity of wrestling the show had already had.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TwistedLogic

Tony is so adorable.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

JRL said:


> Cody's entrance definitely makes him come across like a star.


Yea his entrance is one of the best in AEW.


----------



## Boldgerg

kingnoth1n said:


> unnessessary spot by Jelly Janella that he barely even sold. At least he sold Kennys finish though, and surprise surprise, Cody gets the grand entrance.


Should he not? The crowd treat him like a star, he feels like a star, so present him like a star.

Nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## Sir Linko

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's Mr. Jesus complex himself lol


Yea I've been thinking that for a while now. I wonder if this is part of his gimmick? Maybe eventually when he turns heel they can stay it started almost as soon as the company started ect...

But every week there's something new with his entrance and the pyro lasts just a bit longer. Hmmph...


----------



## Unorthodox

Cody... now there's a guy who looks like a star


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cody is way more over than I ever envisioned him being after he left WWE. Good for him. He feels like FOTC right now.


----------



## Mango13

NXT Only said:


> I doubt most care honestly


You would be wrong. I don't really browse the AEW forums outside of when Dynamite is on and even I have seen multiple people and multiple threads saying there needs to be more promos and shit and not just straight match after match after match.


----------



## Stormbringer

A promo!? Guys, a promo! Omg a promo! Guys I got a fucking chub! Promo! Ugggghhhhhgggggrrrrhhh *cums*


----------



## RapShepard

NXT Only said:


> I doubt most care honestly


People want promos


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nice match between Kenny and Joey, but holy Jesus, Kenny has to be a Captain Falcon fan considering that knee strike reminded me of this:


----------



## Asuka842

I love Jericho and his boys just standing there watching and eating popcorn. Proper douche heel work there.

Also fantastic performance by Joey Janala here tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre

HiddenViolence said:


> You're bang on the money mate. I didn't enjoy that Janela/Omega as much I should have because I was fatigued from the quantity of wrestling the show had already had.


Exactly, you need to give fans to catch their breath and recover from each match. Adding some non-match segement between matches would be a good balance.


----------



## patpat

Janela and omega are starting to become one of my favourite pro wrestling match to watch...
Never thought I would say this


----------



## TwistedLogic

That was a super awkward ad break. Cody couldn't get anything out of the crowd.


----------



## NXT Only

birthday_massacre said:


> Keep proving my point what a troll you are lol
> 
> last time I reply to you, welcome to the ignore list


Oh no not the ignore list


----------



## RapShepard

TNT sound is out for me lmao, fucking Spectrum


----------



## Stormbringer

Inner Circle trolling!


----------



## drougfree

why they dont give mox mic time? he is their best mic worker


----------



## Mango13

:ha. I thought it was a fan with the air horns for a second.


----------



## Sir Linko

Bro, Inner Circle actually grabbing heat? This is fucking brilliant.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

LOL at Inner Circle disrupting Cody's promo.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Jericho looked like a proud papa after Cody talked shit about the WWE, lmao.


----------



## NXT Only

Jericho’s ticket came with a mic


----------



## One Shed

Wow a LOT of empty seats on the other side of the arena.


----------



## Mango13

That shot at WWE :maury


----------



## Ham and Egger

I thought he would save the epic entrance for the big matches. Is he gonna come out to that every time he's on TV? :lol


----------



## NXT Only

Dustin still over as hell


----------



## Stoney Jackson

First time I’ve seen a LOT of empty seats at AEW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

MJF is already a huge star


----------



## Sir Linko

MJF, MJF! MJF! MJF! MJF!


----------



## JRL

lol Jericho insulting scarf wearers. Good stuff.


----------



## Mango13

MJF :mark:


----------



## NXT Only

DDP!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:y2j: "Entitled Millenial little bitch-yeargh."

And is Dustin's theme Brain Stew by Green Day? :lol



Stormbringer said:


> A promo!? Guys, a promo! Omg a promo! Guys I got a fucking chub! Promo! Ugggghhhhhgggggrrrrhhh *cums*


Ho-lee-shit u guyz IM GUNNA COOOOOM































































:troll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hey wwe fans, that's called crowd heat. :jericho2


----------



## birthday_massacre

This crowd is sooooo loud.


----------



## Headliner

DDP!!!! :mark:


----------



## Mango13

DDP :mark:


----------



## Best Bout Machine

DDP :mark


----------



## One Shed

MJF mocking DDP to the camera was great.


----------



## TwistedLogic

MJF's theme is fucking amazing.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## JRL

Stoney Jackson said:


> First time I’ve seen a LOT of empty seats at AEW


Those people were kidnapped by WWE so they couldn't attend the show.


----------



## NXT Only

Nightmare Family vs Inner Circle War Games


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cody is a boss


----------



## Chan Hung

Now this is good shit!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

This segment has been fire so far. The crowd is just eating this up! :mark:


----------



## LoveMeSomeDarby

An underrated aspect of AEW's awfulness is the hideousness of their crowds. I see a bunch of fat, ugly, poor people. It really highlights just how unhip AEW is.


----------



## NXT Only

This is brilliant


----------



## Sir Linko

DUDE THIS CROWD IS INSANE


----------



## Cult03

Mango13 said:


> That shot at WWE :maury


It didn't even make sense? What was he implying? WWE doesn't fight in the crowd? That's not true. 

This is entertaining though. 

DDP is not a good option here. Too many old people on Cody's side.


----------



## RapShepard

But they don't need promos


----------



## Boldgerg

This segment is fucking FIRE.


----------



## patpat

Man I LOVE Jericho :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mango13

This segment :mark: :mark:


----------



## Asuka842

MOTHERFUCKING DDP, HELL YEAH BABY!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

This is a great angle.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stoney Jackson said:


> First time I’ve seen a LOT of empty seats at AEW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you see them now lol


----------



## IamMark

Who wears a freakin' scarf? LOL


----------



## NXT Only

Jericho holding his ticket LMAO


----------



## TheLooseCanon

LoveMeSomeDarby said:


> An underrated aspect of AEW's awfulness is the hideousness of their crowds. I see a bunch of fat, ugly, poor people. It really highlights just how unhip AEW is.


Ban in 3, 2, 1.....


----------



## RapShepard

Was a fan just hurt


----------



## AEWMoxley

Nothing revolutionary here, but it's easily the best part of tonight's show so far, and it doesn't even involve a wrestling match.

Who would have thought?!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lmao Jericho is gold. 

Their segments have all been great, they just need a little more.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow...BEST SEGMENT OF 2019
:clap


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

I loved that whole segment.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TD Stinger

Great brawl. Jericho was good. Couldn’t have gone better.


----------



## RainmakerV2

More of this and less of Joey Janela and the best friends in 20 minute matches and they got something.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:y2j: "You think we're scared of someone who wears a scarf?!? Who wears a scarf?!?"

Also :y2j:










But hot damn, good to see faces actually take heels to task right off the bat instead of just dicking around because of dat dere invisible wall.


----------



## Boldgerg

That segment was unbelievably good. One of the best I've seen in years.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I really need a VPN to wathc hte UK feed to watch all the stuff during the ads


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Very memorable segment.:banderas


----------



## Buhalovski

Where are the guys who were saying promos are meaningless?

Much more interesting than spamming match after match, hopefully we get this every week


----------



## RapShepard

NXT Only said:


> Jericho holding his ticket LMAO


Anti-promo man enjoying promos


----------



## Chan Hung

AEWMoxley said:


> Nothing revolutionary here, but it's easily the best part of tonight's show so far, and it doesn't even involve a wrestling match.
> 
> Who would have thought?!


Its important to do this or promos between matches to enhance the transition and not just match and match and match..that's what PPVs are.for


----------



## Taroostyles

Great segment off the charts and broke the show up nicely. 

Now what was the announcement gonna be?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That should shut up the morons complaining about the lack of promos.


----------



## Sir Linko

RapShepard said:


> Was a fan just hurt


About to ask the same question. Hopefully they're all good (Y)


----------



## Oracle

Ok that was fucking sick had me on the edge of my seat


----------



## LoveMeSomeDarby

Jericho is the lone bright spot of this company. He's their only hope.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Fantastic segment. 

Another shot at WWE though- they REALLY can't claim they aren't trying to be competitive :lol


----------



## Whoanma

"We got tickets" "Arrest him" :ha :ha :ha


----------



## EMGESP

God that was so good.


----------



## NXT Only

Missed the Orange Cassidy pop


----------



## bmack086

I’m very hard on AEW, and I think for understandable reasons. They 95% of the time time look like a glorified Indy promotion. But, that entire segment was lit. You need stories and segments like that and not just non-stop kickout -fests like NXT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

DDP gets a bigger pop on TNT than anything else wrestling related in 2019.


----------



## Chan Hung

Tsvetoslava said:


> Where are the guys who were saying promos are meaningless?
> 
> Much more interesting than spamming match after match, hopefully we get this every week


Yep
This promo aka segment was amazing..this is.good shit!!!
:clap


----------



## NXT Only

AEWMoxley said:


> Nothing revolutionary here, but it's easily the best part of tonight's show so far, and it doesn't even involve a wrestling match.
> 
> Who would have thought?!


Glad you found a part of the show to enjoy. 

Something for everyone


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Why can't the WWE be this fun?


----------



## RapShepard

Sir Linko said:


> About to ask the same question. Hopefully they're all good (Y)


Yeah, hopefully he's good I see he was off camera when they came back


----------



## Asuka842

I so wish Darby Allin had come out as well.


----------



## One Shed

Fantastic segment. Hope that was working glass. We do not need another Goldberg situation.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Look at everyone here being more entertained by this segment than any of the previous meaningless matches.


----------



## Chan Hung

Now wow that was indeed my favorite segment this year!!! :mark


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

"We've got tickets!" :lol


----------



## Geeee

This is already the best episode of Dynamite yet IMO.


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEWMoxley said:


> Look at everyone here being more entertained by this segment than any of the previous meaningless matches.


yet and you have trolls saying who needs promos lol


----------



## NXT Only

AEWMoxley said:


> Look at everyone here being more entertained by this segment than any of the previous meaningless matches.


Some of us are enjoying it all. You don’t have to pick and choose.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My reaction to that epic segment:








:sodone


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW needs to learn to balance promos, matches, timing of matches N theyll.be really.good
That promo segment was fucking amazing
.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Looked like a cage hanging above the ring?


----------



## Leather Rebel

That dollar crashing just in the camera was great haha.


----------



## sawduck

That was fun, Jericho is at the top of his game recently


----------



## patpat

That's why I am pissed at them their promo segment and video package game is so fucking strong! Why don't they do it more often?!


----------



## JRL

Can't believe how vicious Orange Cassidy is.


----------



## RapShepard

Lol JR went full Cornette on OC shit


----------



## Boldgerg

LoveMeSomeDarby said:


> Jericho is the lone bright spot of this company. He's their only hope.


What a pathetic life you must lead.

I imagine you look EXACTLY like the fat nerd in South Park that keeps killing them in Minecraft.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Then they follow it up with this retard stuff. Smh.


----------



## Mango13

Orange Cassidy :maury


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:mj4 at Orange Cassidy being so low key that he made his entrance during a commercial.

Surprised he didn't outright kill the Bucks with dat dere Sweet Shin Music.


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> This is already the best episode of Dynamite yet IMO.


It went from.a.meh.show.to.epic.cuz.of.that segment...my favorite this year..good job AEW for that
And DDP fuck yes!!!
.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Orange Cassidy showing the Bucks how it's done. GOAT superkick. :lmao


----------



## NXT Only

patpat said:


> That's why I am pissed at them their promo segment and video package game is so fucking strong! Why don't they do it more often?!


When you did it occasionally it comes off better. Can’t do it every week, it gets repetitive. 

That one came at a good time.


----------



## Chan Hung

So are young bucks.heel.now????


----------



## The3

Nov 9th is the PPV , What's the full card for that show??


----------



## Leather Rebel

The segment between The Elite and Inner Circle was great but I didn't really like that DDP was there. I mean, sure, nice pop and nostalgia, but a guy like Hangman Page needs more of that sweet segment time than DDP.


----------



## patpat

That match is fire! That's how you pace the show!


----------



## Claro De Luna

#AEWDynamite trending worldwide number 3 on Twitter.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Tsvetoslava said:


> Where are the guys who were saying promos are meaningless?


Who are these creatures that don't like porno?


----------



## Sir Linko

Leather Rebel said:


> The segment between The Elite and Inner Circle was great but I didn't really like that DDP was there. I mean, sure, nice pop and nostalgia, but a guy like Hangman Page needs more of that sweet segment time than DDP.


Agree'd. That's my only gripe with that segment now after the fact. Adam Page would have been a great addition instead of DDP. But MJF is the young star of The Elite right now


----------



## Mango13

I really don’t care for either of these teams. Though would much rather the Young Bucks walk away with the W


----------



## Mox Girl

I wish I was able to watch this right now but I’ll have to watch it tomorrow when I get home all alone without you guys to get excited with


----------



## Taroostyles

The reason DDP was in there is cause hes part of Nightmare Family, this goes back to All In where it all started.


----------



## NXT Only

Find me a post where someone said promos were meaningless. 

All we did was say stop crying like a bunch of children about them and that they’d do them when they needed to. 

Y’all can’t even enjoy what y’all asked for. Must be a miserable way to live.


----------



## MetalKiwi

This show has been fire! I love it


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox Girl said:


> I wish I was able to watch this right now but I’ll have to watch it tomorrow when I get home all alone without you guys to get excited with <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />


Watch the cody jericho.stuff lol


----------



## Unorthodox

The show is not even a month old yet, Im sure they will add more promos and segments as they go further. the long repetitive matches will get old quick after a while and they will have to mix it up.

That whole segment was epic though.


----------



## DammitChrist

"Who wears a SCARF!??" - Chris Jericho 2019 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

To summarize this show so far, 4 really good matches and a very strong segment from Cody, Jericho et al.


----------



## Taroostyles

If the show finishes strong this will be the best episode yet


----------



## birthday_massacre

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> To summarize this show so far, 4 really good matches and a very strong segment from Cody, Jericho et al.


And a promo for a coming soon wrestler


----------



## Geeee

IMO Orange Cassidy is way more interesting than Trent and Chuck. Is he just really bad in the ring that he's never got a match?


----------



## PavelGaborik

This has been significantly better than last weeks show.


----------



## TwistedLogic

"Who wears scarves?!"

Probably the funniest line delivered in AEW so far.


----------



## NXT Only

The segment was basically a rehash of how the first two shows ended in brawls. Stop acting like they haven’t given us good non-match content so far.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Leather Rebel said:


> The segment between The Elite and Inner Circle was great but I didn't really like that DDP was there. I mean, sure, nice pop and nostalgia, but a guy like Hangman Page needs more of that sweet segment time than DDP.


Yes, but...any extra star power helps.if used right!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:bahgawd: "LACONIC TONIC!"

Not gonna lie, that sounds like a damn good melatonin-based beverage. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Has Mox’s match been on yet?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Would it hurt for the better team to win in under 10 minutes with just one finisher? Is that illegal here or something?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Geeee said:


> IMO Orange Cassidy is way more interesting than Trent and Chuck. Is he just really bad in the ring that he's never got a match?


his matches are joke matches, that may be why


----------



## Boldgerg

Mox Girl said:


> Has Mox’s match been on yet?


No. Main event.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox Girl said:


> Has Mox’s match been on yet?


Not yet


----------



## TD Stinger

JR, stop trying to make the 10 count in tag matches a thing.

No one will follow the rule, and it will never matter anyways.


----------



## NXT Only

Mox Girl said:


> Has Mox’s match been on yet?


Main Event


----------



## JRL

What's the story with the zooming out during the hugs?


----------



## One Shed

Whoa a tag rope was used.


----------



## Mox Girl

Thanks guys, I know to try to avoid spoilers now but it’s gonna be hard :lol


----------



## RapShepard

JR is hella pissy in this match lol


----------



## NXT Only

Nick Jackson is so damn good in the ring.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> JR is hella pissy in this match lol


 he is getting on my nerves tho 
Do the commentary and complain backstage he is annoying


----------



## NXT Only

Does that count as a promo? He had a microphone.


----------



## DOTL

lol OC lobbing himself like that


----------



## Leather Rebel

Great match. AEW is really the place for tag team wrestling.
Trent running for the spot was a little funny tho.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I say swap out JR and put in Tazz


----------



## RapShepard

NXT Only said:


> Find me a post where someone said promos were meaningless.
> 
> All we did was say stop crying like a bunch of children about them and that they’d do them when they needed to.
> 
> Y’all can’t even enjoy what y’all asked for. Must be a miserable way to live.





NXT Only said:


> The segment was basically a rehash of how the first two shows ended in brawls. Stop acting like they haven’t given us good non-match content so far.


Sounding emotional :lmao


----------



## Sensei Utero

Another fantastic episode thus far. Best episode yet? Jericho/Cody stuff was amazing, and very good matches.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Cassidy's top rope dive reeked of this meme:










:lmao


----------



## Sir Linko

patpat said:


> he is getting on my nerves tho
> Do the commentary and complain backstage he is annoying


Honestly hope they bring Tazz back. I fucking loved him in Dark and miss his voice.


----------



## Mango13

Brittsburgh time :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer

Mox Girl said:


> Thanks guys, I know to try to avoid spoilers now but it’s gonna be hard :lol


I'll pm you the results. :eva


----------



## Buhalovski

Hold on, who was that fat ghost?


----------



## HiddenViolence

Unremarkable match.


----------



## Boldgerg

They've got their shit together tonight with the video packages and the big promo. Even the Bucks grabbing the mic for 5 seconds makes a difference.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> he is getting on my nerves tho
> Do the commentary and complain backstage he is annoying


They have to get him in line, he would've never did this in WWE and Vince was an out right dick to him


----------



## NXT Only

RapShepard said:


> Sounding emotional :lmao


Nah yall just annoying as hell lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre

this match shouldnt go more than 5 mins


----------



## Leather Rebel

Mox Girl said:


> Thanks guys, I know to try to avoid spoilers now but it’s gonna be hard :lol


It's appears that your boy will main event tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

NXT Only said:


> Does that count as a promo? He had a microphone.


Yes. Something is best than nothing


----------



## RapShepard

"She's not going to be known for making biscuits" :lmao tf does that mean


----------



## Ham and Egger

Britt Baker is so mediocre in the ring. She has indyrific moves but that doesn't automatically make you a good wrestler.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Britt getting a bigger pop than anyone in teh WWE lol


----------



## RapShepard

She bitches stealing the sign lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Mango13 said:


> Brittsburgh time <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


Shes hot. And the promo.was.good for her


----------



## Mango13

Ham and Egger said:


> Britt Baker is so mediocre in the ring. She has indyrific moves but that doesn't automatically make you a good wrestler.


She has only been wrestling for like a year. Give her time to learn and develop


----------



## HiddenViolence

Shit Southampton, England? :lol That caught me off guard, literally not even an hour from where I live.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That fan did not want to give up that sign!!!! :lol


----------



## NXT Only

Bea Priestly has to be involved somehow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That Brittsburgh jacket is GOAT. :banderas


----------



## Leather Rebel

I mean, to have a DENTIST character to be face and getting cheers, you must be doing something good haha.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> "She's not going to be known for making biscuits" :lmao tf does that mean


biscuits are cookies in the UK


----------



## Best Bout Machine

My girl Britt :mark


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Full Gear gonna be :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> They've got their shit together tonight with the video packages and the big promo. Even the Bucks grabbing the mic for 5 seconds makes a difference.


After that amazing segment its picked up 
:clap


----------



## RainmakerV2

This Hayter chick is thicccc. That ass.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

No Riho tonight


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> biscuits are cookies in the UK


Oh she's British, okay lol. I definitely thought JR was talking Biscuits and gravy


----------



## Boldgerg

birthday_massacre said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> 
> "She's not going to be known for making biscuits" <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> tf does that mean
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits are cookies in the UK
Click to expand...

Cookies are cookies in the UK lol. Biscuits is a broad term.


----------



## Oracle

Britt is so bad jesus that swingblade was terrible


----------



## Trophies

Girl that’s not Britt is kinda thicc


----------



## Asuka842

I wonder if Adam Cole gets free dental exams.


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> This Hayter chick is thicccc. That ass.


Yup
Thick and big booty

Thick


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nice job by AEW going full-on Steeler Nation for the Brittsburgh homecoming. :bjpenn

That being said, I'm also digging Hayter modifying her metal side by being Down With The Thiccness. :yum:


----------



## Sir Linko

Jamie Hayer is thicc. I also really really like her, she seems interesting, hopefully they do something with her soon.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Trophies said:


> Girl that’s not Britt is kinda thicc


Thicc thighs and that booty tho.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Boldgerg said:


> Cookies are cookies in the UK lol. Biscuits is a broad term.


every brit person I know uses the term biscuts for cookies


----------



## Cult03

Mango13 said:


> She has only been wrestling for like a year. Give her time to learn and develop


Lucky for us she gets to be on television when she's learning and developing. This company needs to let wrestlers grow a bit more organically, preferably off screen if they're this green.


----------



## NXT Only

Asuka842 said:


> I wonder if Adam Cole gets free dental exams.


Adam Colgate


----------



## TwistedLogic

ew wtf


----------



## Chan Hung

Thic....nice.and.thic


----------



## Asuka842

Thicc British woman also has some personality, I like it. Take notes Dr. Britt.


----------



## Mango13

This chick really just give Britt a wet willy wtf?


----------



## Ham and Egger

She really out here giving wet willies????


----------



## Boldgerg

birthday_massacre said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies are cookies in the UK lol. Biscuits is a broad term.
> 
> 
> 
> every brit person I know uses the term biscuts for cookies
Click to expand...

Well trust me, most people call cookies just that! Biscuits would be stuff like digestives, hobnobs, bourbons, custard creams etc.


----------



## Sir Linko

Holy shit. An obvious Face being cheered and an obvious heel being booed? How much I missed this.............. T_T


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

She looks like the girl who played Paige in that movie Fighting with my family.


----------



## Geeee

The wet willy is disgusting...


----------



## Chan Hung

Is Jericho still in the Arena?


----------



## rberg922

#AEWDynamite trending #1 in the US


----------



## Chan Hung

Sir Linko said:


> Holy shit. An obvious Face being cheered and an obvious heel being booed? How much I missed this.............. T_T


Yep
.rare I agree. Sad. WWE all.faces are boooooood lmao


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

I like the appearance by Steely McBeam.


----------



## Geeee

Someone should teach Britt how to do the slingblade if she's gonna use it in her matches


----------



## Chan Hung

That's a nice Hayter ass. Lol


----------



## Sir Linko

Did Britt almost kill Jamie Hayter?


----------



## NXT Only

Mox and PAC getting 10 minutes


----------



## Mango13

This chick just took a top rope move and gets up 2 seconds later like nothing happened.....


----------



## Chan Hung

Match little long...not boring tho. Two hot pieces of ass help


----------



## RapShepard

Boo she didn't get embarrassed in her hometown. She's supposed to kiss Vince's ass or something


----------



## NXT Only

Geeee said:


> Someone should teach Britt how to do the slingblade if she's gonna use it in her matches


She’s so tall it’s awkward.


----------



## Taroostyles

Worst match of the night but not terrible


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox vs Pac next
:mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AEW not jobbing the hometown wrestler. :bjpenn


----------



## Mango13

Britt wins in Brittsburgh :mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> Match little long...not boring tho. Two hot pieces of ass help


Britt Baker needs a sandwich. The other girl was definitely hot though.


----------



## Stoney Jackson

The woman ref is annoying


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Linko

If Britt Baker can stop using that pitiful Slingblade or learn to do it better. She's not that terrible in the ring. And I love finisher and the fact that it's a submission.

Jamie Hayter needs something to do, she's quite interesting and has a personality. Plus, I just want to see her on my screen as much as possible. For Science reasons..


----------



## Best Bout Machine

A hometown wrestler winning in their hometown for once :mark


----------



## Oracle

Am i the only one that thinks the lockjaw is a fucking stupid move.


----------



## HiddenViolence

I am very unimpressed with Britt Baker. I really quite liked the other chick. She comes across like a really solid heel.


----------



## Unorthodox

Loving all these ass shots of Hayter, AEW showing us the goods.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Willy or won't she?


----------



## One Shed

Unorthodox said:


> Loving all these ass shots of Hayter, AEW showing us the goods.


Her bouncing off the canvas was quite nice.


----------



## NXT Only

Heel Brandi


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lmao. What the hell???


----------



## PavelGaborik

What the hell was that


----------



## Chan Hung

Backstage promo? Wow...nice. okay so they're doing better. I approve.


----------



## LoveMeSomeDarby

Get Brandi's ugly ass off of my TV. Quit with the nepotism.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

PavelGaborik said:


> Britt Baker needs a sandwich. The other girl was definitely hot though.


I mean she ain't that skinny.  People out here appreciate Riho giving how small she is.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Nowhere to Run- great song. Is it the PPV theme? Or is it just randomly playing?


----------



## NXT Only

Oracle. said:


> Am i the only one that thinks the lockjaw is a fucking stupid move.


Idk, mandible claw was one of the most over finishers ever.


----------



## Sir Linko

Whoa wtf was that. Heel Jamie Hayter just got attacked during an interview by Brandi who looks like she's had enough of something. The fuck, I've felt that way before, and that look by Brandi is terrifying. Somethings going down.


----------



## One Shed

Brandi had that "I'm crushing your head from a distance" look on her face. Weird segment.


----------



## NXT Only

LoveMeSomeDarby said:


> Get Brandi's ugly ass off of my TV. Quit with the nepotism.


15 seconds of screen time = nepotism


----------



## DOTL

ok. that happened


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Britt is not great.but shes slowly getting a little better


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hayter got punked!


----------



## Unorthodox

Wait wtf was that


----------



## Mango13

NXT Only said:


> 15 seconds of screen time = nepotism


Stop feeding the troll


----------



## Taroostyles

Brandi thing must have something to do with whatever Cody was gonna announce


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Good on AEW for having Britt get a W in her hometown. That other company rarley if ever does this. 

Also WTF Brandi.


----------



## NXT Only

Chan Hung said:


> Backstage promo? Wow...nice. okay so they're doing better. I approve.


There were zero words spoken, was it even a promo?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Was Brandi throwing up gang signs? :heston


----------



## Chan Hung

This last hour has been very good. Maybe best last hour since their debut. :clap


----------



## Chan Hung

NXT Only said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Backstage promo? Wow...nice. okay so they're doing better. I approve.
> 
> 
> 
> There were zero words spoken, was it even a promo?
Click to expand...

Segment I meant. Still glad they are changing it up...


----------



## NXT Only

To everyone asking what was that...it’s the beginning of a storyline. 

Tune in to find out more.


----------



## Mango13

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Was Brandi throwing up gang signs? :heston


It was weird, I was like what the fuck is she doing. I actually thought at first she had her finger pressed into the interview chicks forehead :maury


----------



## Cult03

There's still way too many ads in this for me to even enjoy it.


----------



## Geeee

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Was Brandi throwing up gang signs? :heston


I think that was the sign of "I'm gonna claw your fucking eyes out" lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That girl must have did Brandi dirty somehow. Shit was random and creepy. :mj4


----------



## Mango13

This match should be fucking fire.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wowwww great way to start!!!


----------



## JRL

Justin Roberts really likes saying the name John/Jon. He always gave John Cena a great introduction too.


----------



## NXT Only

Mox sleeping, he thought PAC was gonna wait


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mango13 said:


> It was weird, I was like what the fuck is she doing. I actually thought at first she had her finger pressed into the interview chicks forehead :maury





Geeee said:


> I think that was the sign of "I'm gonna claw your fucking eyes out" lol


It looked like she was doing CERO MIEDO.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Jamie getting geeked out like that was lame. :armfold She's basically Paige, but with a nice amount of thiccness instead of a trainwreck of a personal life.

And holy Christ, that loud-ass bang was timed perfectly with PAC's chair shot. :lol


----------



## rberg922

Every second of this show has been must-see, step away for one minute and you're missing a big segment


----------



## Ham and Egger

Was that a sound effect!? :lmao


----------



## NXT Only

Why is this dude always the main even ref lol. 

Something ridiculous always happens.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## latinoheat4life2

Well this has been a better show this week compared to Monday night RAW’s snooze fest.


----------



## NXT Only

PAC fights like a dragon ball Z character


----------



## Geeee

Apparently it is legal to attack your opponent with a chair if you do it before the match....


----------



## Sir Linko

Geeee said:


> Apparently it is legal to attack your opponent with a chair if you do it before the match....


It always has? The match hadn't started yet.... the Refs were (kayfabe) trying to call the match off due to Mox being attacked beforehand. Mox said fuck it and continued fighting.

Really don't see what the issue is here? Has been used many many times


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> Apparently it is legal to attack your opponent with a chair if you do it before the match....


Makes sense tho. Good match so far!!
:mark

Any more Jericho today? Lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

rberg922 said:


> Every second of this show has been must-see, step away for one minute and you're missing a big segment


Probably the best one so far.


----------



## PavelGaborik

So basically Mox is fucked?


----------



## Claro De Luna

Pac looks like he belongs in Game of Thrones.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

TwistedLogic said:


> Willy or won't she?


Grade school as fuck, yet that actually adds even more weight to it being such a power move. >

Jamie is basically the "I'm you, but stronger" version of Paige, so she definitely deserves more TV time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

rberg922 said:


> Every second of this show has been must-see, step away for one minute and you're missing a big segment


It's been my overall favorite episode so far.


----------



## HiddenViolence

I do hope PAC wins here. Moxley wouldn't be hurt since he was attacked before hand and it would be a good for PAC.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I hope Pac is okay. That was ugly.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mox drilled him on the apron!


----------



## Geeee

Dirty Deeds V1


----------



## Stormbringer

Regal Knee!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Claro De Luna said:


> Pac looks like he belongs in Game of Thrones.


Dude is still jacked as fuck, so they could've just called him "The Molehill" and said he's the bastard (8*D) brother of "The Mountain".


----------



## PavelGaborik

HiddenViolence said:


> I do hope PAC wins here. Moxley wouldn't be hurt since he was attacked before hand and it would be a good for PAC.


Mox needs it more. Pac already has W's over Omega and Hangman.


----------



## One Shed

Texas Cloverleaf!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Boldgerg

It's going to be a draw, clearly.


----------



## One Shed

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Ow!


----------



## Stormbringer

Cloverleaf! Mox going Dean..........Malenko


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Impressive!


----------



## Oracle

100 percent going to be a draw


----------



## NXT Only

PAC is sensational


----------



## rberg922

DGenerationMC said:


> Probably the best one so far.





THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> It's been my overall favorite episode so far.


Definitely by far my favorite as well, the past two hours flew by. Building Jericho & Cody and Inner Circle, along with an excellent tag team tournament plus a wtf moment with Brandi... AEW killed it tonight.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

I had a feeling the time limit was gonna happen.


----------



## Whoanma

It was obvious.


----------



## Sir Linko

Best show of AEW by far. Glad this ended in a draw, makes Mox look so incredibly strong, but at the end Pac looks really good too.


----------



## One Shed

TV time remaining minus one I guess.


----------



## scshaastin

Lol time limit draw


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ah fuck...at least both guys look strong. 

This was their best show.


----------



## Taroostyles

Definitely the best episode yet, 5 great matches that didnt feel rushed and an amazing segment with Cody and Jericho


----------



## Buhalovski

TK should make that ovevrrun deal


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm OK with this. Mox is their Austin character, and Pac is being a strong heel. 

Shouldn't have had the match in the first place, but you needed a main event.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Oh nice, Fite is still streaming !


----------



## Boldgerg

On Fite Pac has attacked Mox from behind and commentary is still going. Weird.


----------



## Bosnian21

Great show. Best balance in the show so far. I’m loving Dynamite.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

I love me a good draw. That was the best episode of Dynamite so far. :mark


----------



## MetalKiwi

Kenny is out !


----------



## Chan Hung

Excellent Last Hour. Best since first show


----------



## rberg922

AEW killed it up until that no-decision... and then Mox wrecked the ref. A+ show


----------



## Whoanma

Omega has just saved Mox.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"Fuck me in my ass."

We know that Vince already did that to your character, Mox. You don't have to worry about that any more, because you're free, fam.

roud



Stormbringer said:


> Cloverleaf! Mox going Dean..........Malenko


----------



## DOTL

ZSJ said:


> I love me a good draw. That was the best episode of Dynamite so far. :mark


I think so.


----------



## Taroostyles

That 450 Pac did to the floor was an absolute thing of beauty


----------



## EMGESP

Jericho is the gift that keeps on giving. This was probably their best episode yet.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Oracle

How the fuck can u do that when TV has gone off the air.

pretty pathetic by Khan an co if its still going


----------



## Boldgerg

This should have been on TV. This would have been a MUCH better ending.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

MetalKiwi said:


> Oh nice, Fite is still streaming !


Yeah, they need a overrun.

Would set them apart from WWE, who doesn't.


----------



## Chan Hung

Is NXT going overtime. Just turned onto it lmao
Great AEW show


----------



## MetalKiwi

More reason to have Fite TV.
Page is out now


----------



## Whoanma

Now Hangman Page is there as well.


----------



## Boldgerg

It's bizarre quite how much this is continuing off air, especially with full commentary.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The contest is already officially over for best show of the week. GAME OVER. :banderas


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

I didn't hate last week's episode, but this one was WAY better. And probably the best Dynamite yet. 

Keep it up, AEW. :clap


----------



## Unorthodox

TNT screwed us


----------



## Asuka842

Good finish in context, neither guy should have lost tonight.

WWE really missed the ball with Pac.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why not just cut 5 minutes off those stupid tags and do this on TNT? What the fuck?


----------



## Cult03

They don't even need an overrun, they need one less ad.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wrong thread but BALOR JUST JOINED UNDISPUTED ERA LOL WTF


----------



## Unorthodox

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Shocked face or blowjob signals?


----------



## Sir Linko

Pretty disappointed if we're missing a bunch of stuff for watching on TNT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wrong thread but BALOR JUST JOINED UNDISPUTED ERA LOL WTF



What's that?


----------



## Cult03

So can anyone explain what Cody's quip at the WWE meant? Does he think they don't fight outside of the ring? I think he meant well, but that was an obviously scripted phrase that didn't actually mean anything.


----------



## looper007

Best episode of Wrestling TV I've seen in quite a long time. The first 90 Minutes just flew by. The weakest thing about the show was the women's match, but even that was okay. Really worried about this Brandi thing, I hope it's just her bringing in her own heels to fight the babyfaces.

The Opening two tags were fantastic for me, especially Lucha Bros vs Private Party. Dark Order had their best showing, and the match had a different feel to the opner.

Omega vs Janela was great, again a totally different feel to their DARK match. Omega is on fire. Janela is a star.

Bucks vs Best friends w/ Orange cassidy was very good and the Main event I loved, and the right decision to end it as a draw. This match go be a PPV main event.

The segment with Cody and Jericho was fantastic. The crowd were great as well. Best episode of Dynamite to date.


----------



## EMGESP

I'm pretty sure Omega run in will end up on youtube.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ironically the best episode of AEW will probably be the lowest rated thanks to baseball. I don't regret missing part of the game for this.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah its gonna be apart of Dark


----------



## Chan Hung

This was an amazing last hour of wrestling I enjoyed it


----------



## Boldgerg

Cult03 said:


> So can anyone explain what Cody's quip at the WWE meant? Does he think they don't fight outside of the ring? I think he meant well, but that was an obviously scripted phrase that didn't actually mean anything.


I think "invisible wall" was supposed to be another way of saying "glass ceiling" or referencing barriers being put up. People/creativity/excitement being stifled etc.


----------



## Geeee

Now I kinda wanna see Moxley vs Pac more than Moxley vs Omega


----------



## EMGESP

Cult03 said:


> So can anyone explain what Cody's quip at the WWE meant? Does he think they don't fight outside of the ring? I think he meant well, but that was an obviously scripted phrase that didn't actually mean anything.


Its that stupid WWE thing where Wrestlers never engage when one wrestler is in the ring and the other is outside. Its a blue balls moment and gets annoying and Cody was just calling it out. Lesnar does this all the time.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Fantastic work tonight by AEW. Best episode yet.


----------



## V-Trigger

Favorite episode so far. They killed it. Please hire Jamie.


----------



## TwistedLogic

A big segment just happened after the show. Recorded the whole thing off FITE TV:

https://streamable.com/pw50t


----------



## imthegame19

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why not just cut 5 minutes off those stupid tags and do this on TNT? What the fuck?


Can't cuz the match didn't go 20 minutes. Main events are whatever tv time remaining. So you can't do draw and have all that post stuff on tv. That said AEW taped it for a reason and will have it on social media.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Despite some MAJOR criticisms of the show it was good overall. With that said the lack of promos still continues to be my issue.

I know this issue seems to have sparked a weird back and forth in this thread but I am just going to say my piece.

Pro-Wrestling is storytelling. Within the context of that story the matches are the most important thing. Think about this though, imagine a movie about a poker tournament. We as viewers may become invested in the outcome of said tournament but that will usually only happen if we become invested in the character(s) in said tournament. We need to learn about the motivations, backgrounds etc of those character to care about their plight. AEW needs more promos in order to deepen their characters for this exact reason. AEW Dynamite and wrestling TV in general should be used to make us care about the people involved so that when the PPV finally does roll around we are more drawn in to care about the outcomes. 

On top of this the pacing of tonights show was weird in the first hour and caused me to enjoy the matches less because of the sheer quantity of them.

I hope I made my points effectively. It is 3am here so I am not as coherent as I want to be but essentially promos and character bio videos help us the viewers engage on a level beyond a passive admiration of a well worked wrestling match.


----------



## Sir Linko

TwistedLogic said:


> A big segment just happened after the show. Recorded the whole thing off FITE TV:
> 
> https://streamable.com/pw50t


You are actually a savior.


----------



## One Shed

TwistedLogic said:


> A big segment just happened after the show. Recorded the whole thing off FITE TV:
> 
> https://streamable.com/pw50t


Thanks for posting!


----------



## AEW_19

Loved that episode. Can't really pick too many faults with that episode but it's probably worth saying that AEW should sign Jamie Hayter. She kept the crowd engaged in that match. Although Britt isn't the best in the ring, she doesn't really try to involve the crowd during the match as a babyface.


----------



## looper007

Omega and Janela was such a great match and so different to their DARK Match, wouldn't mind a third match in that trilogy with Janela winning. Also the selling for that last V-Trigger was fantastic. Well Done Janela.

Private Party are really superstars in the making. Lucha Bros are just out of this world.

Next week's Luch Bros vs SCU should be amazing.


----------



## rbl85

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah its gonna be apart of Dark


Nothing happened.

Page came out and said that he will face PAC at Full Gear.


----------



## Cult03

Boldgerg said:


> I think "invisible wall" was supposed to be another way of saying "glass ceiling" or referencing barriers being put up. People/creativity/excitement being stifled etc.


I hope not. Because that's a terrible way to insult a company who has a million things to insult.


----------



## Cult03

EMGESP said:


> Its that stupid WWE thing where Wrestlers never engage when one wrestler is in the ring and the other is outside. Its a blue balls moment and gets annoying and Cody was just calling it out. Lesnar does this all the time.


But what about the million other times they do fight each other on the outside? Seems like a weird thing to have a problem with when it doesn't happen that often.


----------



## Stormbringer

Asuka842 said:


> WWE really missed the ball with Pac.


And Cody, DDP, Mox, Wyatt, Monty Brown....


----------



## Sir Linko

HiddenViolence said:


> Despite some MAJOR criticisms of the show it was good overall. With that said the lack of promos still continues to be my issue.
> 
> I know this issue seems to have sparked a weird back and forth in this thread but I am just going to say my piece.
> 
> Pro-Wrestling is storytelling. Within the context of that story the matches are the most important thing. Think about this though, imagine a movie about a poker tournament. We as viewers may become invested in the outcome of said tournament but that will usually only happen if we become invested in the character(s) in said tournament. We need to learn about the motivations, backgrounds etc of those character to care about their plight. AEW needs more promos in order to deepen their characters for this exact reason. AEW Dynamite and wrestling TV in general should be used to make us care about the people involved so that when the PPV finally does roll around we are more drawn in to care about the outcomes.
> 
> On top of this the pacing of tonights show was weird in the first hour and caused me to enjoy the matches less because of the sheer quantity of them.
> 
> I hope I made my points effectively. It is 3am here so I am not as coherent as I want to be but essentially promos and character bio videos help us the viewers engage on a level beyond a passive admiration of a well worked wrestling match.


There was a ton of segments that had individual character progression and storyline progression. Along with new storylines being created. If they were spaced out better it would have given the show a better flow. 

As time goes on and now that the Tag Team Tournament is damn near done, we'll probably get a lot more segments. The Tag Team Tournament was eating a whole lot of time and they did much better this week.

Almost the entire second hour was character progression, I just don't know what else people need anymore...

EDIT: They really needed more time for the segment after the Mox / Pac match. Lots of storytelling and Page even cut a small promo that wasn't half bad. The crowd, sadly, wasn't super into Page. More character progression from him would be good.


----------



## rberg922

Cult03 said:


> But what about the million other times they do fight each other on the outside? Seems like a weird thing to have a problem with when it doesn't happen that often.


I remember a lot more times, certainly recently, where there's only a stare down (especially to end a show) on WWE than an actual fight. Much rather see what happened tonight, do something different and make it fun.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Best episode of Dynamite so far! :dance*


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I really think they are going with a running gag of no one can finish an interview without something happening.


----------



## looper007

AEW_19 said:


> Loved that episode. Can't really pick too many faults with that episode but it's probably worth saying that AEW should sign Jamie Hayter. She kept the crowd engaged in that match. Although Britt isn't the best in the ring, she doesn't really try to involve the crowd during the match as a babyface.


I be surprised if she's not on the same deal as Riho and Bea as they are all from Stardom. She's very good isn't she, a good heel.


----------



## Taroostyles

I dunno the crowd seemed pretty into Page to me they were chanting Hangman and he cut a pretty good promo


----------



## One Shed

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I really think they are going with a running gag of no one can finish an interview without something happening.


I think Tony has been interrupted every time now.


----------



## AEW_19

.


----------



## Geeee

looper007 said:


> I be surprised if she's not on the same deal as Riho and Bea as they are all from Stardom. She's very good isn't she, a good heel.


TBH I think I like Hayter the most of all the non-joshis so far.


----------



## AEW_19

looper007 said:


> I be surprised if she's not on the same deal as Riho and Bea as they are all from Stardom. She's very good isn't she, a good heel.



That's my first time seeing her. She was a really good heel in the match.


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

*The opening tag was a fun match. The Lucha Brothers came off as total stars. All their stuff looked great. I cannot say the same about Private Party. Their offense looked cool, but a lot was not executed well and did not look clean and crisp. I think they have a little ways to go. But overall, fun opener.

*I didn't care much for the 2nd tag match until it got hot by the end. SCU, all 3 of them are so consistently good. I'm glad to see them moving on to the Finals. I hope that AEW takes this chance to change things up with The Dark Order now. Face turn, gimmick change, something.

*Omega vs. Janela was GREAT. Loved that action. That sell Janela had on the last V-Trigge was awesome.

*And speaking of awesome, how about that Cody/Jericho segment. Jericho is great. "It's 4 on 1! OK, 4 on 2! Uh, 4 on 3! 4 on 4, well shit." The image of him hiding behind the glass door and then Cody using MJF's prized scarf to break the glass, priceless.

Overall, just an awesome segment. The best thing on the show.

*Bucks vs. Best Friends wasn't a match I had much interest in going into it. All I'll say is that I liked the ending and the OC stuff.

*Nice to see Britt get a good pop for her hometown return. Didn't pay much attention to the match though, and it seemed to drag on forever.

*Now the main event. I liked PAC getting the jump on Mox before the bell. But overall, wasn't really a hot match to close out the show, especially compared to what the other show was doing, IMO.

I thought most everything through the Cody promo was really good tonight. Everything after that though I can't say I was that invested in.


----------



## looper007

Anyone nitpicking this episode really should just give up watching wrestling. the Best two hours I've seen in a long time. Flew by without much fuss.


----------



## Cult03

rberg922 said:


> I remember a lot more times, certainly recently, where there's only a stare down (especially to end a show) on WWE than an actual fight. Much rather see what happened tonight, do something different and make it fun.


It depends on the character. Lesnar gets told to stay in the ring by Heyman, until he doesn't. It's a build up (Something I'm not sure AEW understands). AEW is going to be like a teenager going off early if they don't have some of their wrestlers hold back on their weekly show. 

I still think it was a piss poor insult.


----------



## Bosnian21

I get what people mean in theory, but none of the post-main event drama could happen on air because the draw only happened because there was no TV time left. 

They do have to show the post match stuff next week though.


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> Full Show Review:
> 
> *The opening tag was a fun match. The Lucha Brothers came off as total stars. All their stuff looked great. I cannot say the same about Private Party. Their offense looked cool, but a lot was not executed well and did not look clean and crisp. I think they have a little ways to go. But overall, fun opener.
> 
> *I didn't care much for the 2nd tag match until it got hot by the end. SCU, all 3 of them are so consistently good. I'm glad to see them moving on to the Finals. I hope that AEW takes this chance to change things up with The Dark Order now. Face turn, gimmick change, something.
> 
> *Omega vs. Janela was GREAT. Loved that action. That sell Janela had on the last V-Trigge was awesome.
> 
> *And speaking of awesome, how about that Cody/Jericho segment. Jericho is great. "It's 4 on 1! OK, 4 on 2! Uh, 4 on 3! 4 on 4, well shit." The image of him hiding behind the glass door and then Cody using MJF's prized scarf to break the glass, priceless.
> 
> Overall, just an awesome segment. The best thing on the show.
> 
> *Bucks vs. Best Friends wasn't a match I had much interest in going into it. All I'll say is that I liked the ending and the OC stuff.
> 
> *Nice to see Britt get a good pop for her hometown return. Didn't pay much attention to the match though, and it seemed to drag on forever.
> 
> *Now the main event. I liked PAC getting the jump on Mox before the bell. But overall, wasn't really a hot match to close out the show, especially compared to what the other show was doing, IMO.
> 
> I thought most everything through the Cody promo was really good tonight. Everything after that though I can't say I was that invested in.


Seems you were more invested in NXT to me.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Dumb decision to protect a geek like Pac who turned a ton of viewers away in his previous singles match instead of giving their only draw another singles win.

Some brain dead WWE type booking there.


----------



## Soul_Body

I *LOVE* this show. Perfectly paced, logical, and fun!

They definitely expanded the ring-side area, maybe because of the lack of ticket sales compared to the sellouts that were jam packed? Crowd was hot but more hot into spots and less into a ton of actual heat for the most part. And to be fair to them, they've been conditioned for spots over story. Fuckin' Tony and JR ribbing Excalibur's vocabulary... haha, so petty.

That Cody/Jericho brawl was one of my favourite angles in forever. It even topped the Darby stuff from week 2. Jericho's face at the end with the ticket in hand was priceless. The Burberry scarf wrapped around his hand was a great sign of true friendship from MJeff. DD mother fucking P! All of that was so FUN! I was jumping out of my chair and shit like an old lady at the wrestling show. If they do one angle a week with a brief promo or two (like sub 2 minutes), we're golden. 80-90% of the show should be wrestling. A) because it's pro-wrestling and B) the angles stand out more if you don't have 10 of them on the same show. This also isn't a sprint, so spacing out the promos as a way to highlight talent is great.

Opening tag was a tremendous sprint. Private Party still does some weak ass lookin' shit but they are really god damn fun. Pentagon is the best. Fenix is a madman. Loved the shit out of this.

I skipped over some of the SCU/Dark Order tag but the Order still has a strong, foul odor (*Zbyszko bow*) but it was good. Grayson's dive over the ring post was tremendous.

Janela and Omega had a way better, tighter match than the hardcore stuff from Dark (though that was fun in spots).

Best Friends looked really good, probably their best so far, and OC got some shine. Heck yeah. This was a very good tag.

Britt Baker sucks, hometown or not. Hayter was fine. I wish the main got more time instead of this. The women's division needs a huge revamp ASAP. Nyla and Britt need a ton of seasoning and not on national TV. In reality, they need to bring in some veterans with great fundamentals to help sort out the green women. Mercedes should be such a god damn no brainer. I know it's a pretty shallow talent pool and I'm not high on most of the names bandied about, so they're kind of hooped until some of the women from the other promotions become free agents but bring in the vets!

The sneak attack was a nice twist to the main event and helped establish the heel controlling most of the match and Mox getting to have some bursts of offense. That's probably the best dynamic the match could've had other than a wild brawl which they shouldn't be doing quite yet. I adore how they have Roberts announce how much TV time is left! Gives purpose for guys finishing just on time rather than wrestling magic and adds a tonne of drama. I loves me some Pac and he was really good here. Mox's selling was also a bright spot. Good shit.


----------



## Geeee

AEWMoxley said:


> Dumb decision to protect a geek like Pac who turned a ton of viewers away in his previous singles match instead of giving their only draw another singles win.
> 
> Some brain dead WWE type booking there.


Uhh:

1)WWE doesn't use time limit draws
2)This was obviously setting up a big match between PAC and Moxley in the future
3)PAC is killing it in AEW IMO
4)PAC cheap shotted Moxley and Moxley came the closest to winning the match


----------



## TD Stinger

looper007 said:


> Seems you were more invested in NXT to me.


At certain points yes. Especially by the end I was more interested in what NXT was doing. I was mostly watching AEW in the middle of the shows with Kenny/Janela and the Cody/Jericho promo.


----------



## V-Trigger

Stop replying to trolls. Please.


----------



## shandcraig

Ok im behind but finally watched. Enioyed the show, the cody and inner circle segment was great, reminded me of wcw/wwf days of unexpected segment's. 

Lol time limit was a good way to keep them both over though i wouldn't have cared who lost. People are so obsessed with wins loses and forget the fact losing can be part of your story


----------



## V-Trigger

shandcraig said:


> Ok im behind but finally watched. Enioyed the show, the cody and inner circle segment was great, reminded me of wcw/wwf days of unexpected segment's.
> 
> Lol time limit was a good way to keep them both over though i wouldn't have cared who lost. People are so obsessed with wins loses and forget the fact losing can be part of your story


I get what you say but they want to present PAC and Moxley as equals and right behind the main event line.


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> At certain points yes. Especially by the end I was more interested in what NXT was doing. I was mostly watching AEW in the middle of the shows with Kenny/Janela and the Cody/Jericho promo.


Seems like you one of few, as this show is getting rave reviews. Different strokes for different folks, but a good night for wrestling fans. The first hour and a half of Dynamite was some of the best TV I've seen in a long time. If NXT comes close to that they be doing well.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Geeee said:


> Uhh:
> 
> 1)WWE doesn't use time limit draws
> 2)This was obviously setting up a big match between PAC and Moxley in the future
> 3)PAC is killing it in AEW IMO
> 4)PAC cheap shotted Moxley and Moxley came the closest to winning the match


Cool. Do the match again in the future and have Moxley beat this geek again. Moxley going over this spot monkey should be the result every time they have a match. A star should always have a dominant record vs a geek.

AEWWE needs to learn that.


----------



## looper007

V-Trigger said:


> I guet what you say but they want to present PAC and Moxley as equals and right behind the main event line.


i'm sorry you shouldn't be beaten PAC or MOX this time, this is a PPV match after Full Gear imo. right decision.


----------



## Taroostyles

4 episodes in and this was the best one yet 

*Lucha Bros and PP was absolutely wild as expected. It may have gone just a tad over the top but it was fantastic overall and the right team won. Super high energy. 
*SCU and Dark Order started out slower but really picked up down the stretch. It felt different than the previous semi final but to me was almost just as good by the time it was over. DO really came out here now they just need to get them over. 
*Kenny and Janela had another great match totally different than the one they had 2 weeks ago. People call call Joey a geek if they want to but the kid definitely has something and hes more than just hardcore stuff. Great match and again right guy won. 
*Cody and Inner Circle segment was an absolute homerun and one of the best segments all year. Everyone played their roles perfectly and it felt like a huge deal. Just awesome. 
*Bucks and Friends was another great match that didnt have as much on the line but both teams are just so good. It may have got lost in the shuffle with everything else but it shouldn't.
*Britt and Jaime Hayter was definitely the low match of the night but Britt got a great hometown reaction and Hayter was surprisingly great in her role. They should definitely keep her around and give her something to run with. 
*Main event was excellent especially down the stretch. I really have the unpredictability of the time remaining and this felt fitting here. Pac is an insane athlete and Mox is the new age Austin. 

Overall this show was a homerun.


----------



## Asuka842

Sign Jamie immediately if possible. She'd be such a boom to the Women's Division.

With some of the other women on the roster, I don't get their fixation on Dr. Britt honestly?

Omega vs. Janela was really good.

The Cody vs. Jericho brawl was really fun, and seeing DDP was a treat. I only wish that Darby had attacked Jericho as well.

Lucha Bros should win the tag belts, no question on that for me.

Moxley vs. Pac is a great example of a draw done RIGHT!


----------



## Buhalovski

AEWMoxley said:


> Cool. Do the match again in the future and have Moxley beat this geek again. Moxley going over this spot monkey should be the result every time they have a match. A star should always have a dominant record vs a geek.
> 
> AEWWE needs to learn that.


Neville was a geek. PAC is and should be one of their best


----------



## looper007

Asuka842 said:


> Sign Jamie immediately if possible. She'd be such a boom to the Women's Division.
> 
> With some of the other women on the roster, I don't get their fixation on Dr. Britt honestly?
> 
> Omega vs. Janela was really good.
> 
> The Cody vs. Jericho brawl was really fun, and seeing DDP was a treat. I only wish that Darby had attacked Jericho as well.
> 
> Lucha Bros should win the tag belts, no question on that for me.
> 
> Moxley vs. Pac is a great example of a draw done RIGHT!


I be shocked that she's not on Bea and Riho type contracts, did she say on twitter or something that it was a one off or something?


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Too many fucking Tag team matches, wtf! You decided the two finalists and then you do two more Tag matches. Keep some variety for fucks sakes. 

Other than that the Cody and Jericho segment was really good and I’m glad they changed the way show the ring, more WCW like. Good way to make it look different. Some of the botched include showing AEW dark during Omegas entrance and the empty seats by the camera side.


----------



## Araragi

This was a really fun show. It flowed really well, I think this may be my favorite episode so far.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cody's crew did well against an inner circle minus Jake. :mj Full Gear finna be something else.

:hmm: wonder if Cody can actually walk out with the belt tho. Great show. All they need is time to flesh things out, and the more the weeks go by, the more it will show on air. 

Didn't think the second tag match could top the first, but In my opinion, it did. It was more grounded, which is more my thing even tho the constant high flying stuff is always fun to watch.


----------



## V-Trigger

TheGreatBanana said:


> AEW dark during Omegas entrance and the empty seats by the camera side.


How is that a botch? They were telling the story of their previous match.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Tsvetoslava said:


> Neville was a geek. PAC is and should be one of their best


Pac's previous singles match made hundreds of thousands of viewers turn the channel and it drew the lowest quarter hour rating of the night.

He's a geek.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Taroostyles said:


> Hayter was unsurprisingly great in her role.


Just have to change surprisingly to unsurprisingly 

Jamie is by far the best female talent I've seen from the UK in years. Over the past year she's started to break out, she's had a fantastic run in Pro Wrestling Eve which is the biggest Women's promotion in the UK, now like Bea Priestley she's decided to work more in Japan where she has been since July.

She'll only get better, she's great at playing a prick heel, works incredibly stiff and is very decent in the ring, hopefully AEW sign her permanently.


----------



## Boldgerg

AEWMoxley said:


> Tsvetoslava said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neville was a geek. PAC is and should be one of their best
> 
> 
> 
> Pac's previous singles match made hundreds of thousands of viewers turn the channel and it drew the lowest quarter hour rating of the night.
> 
> He's a geek.
Click to expand...

What other, long term data you got?

You should say "geek' a few more times, too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TheGreatBanana said:


> Too many fucking Tag team matches, wtf! You decided the two finalists and then you do two more Tag matches. Keep some variety for fucks sakes.


They are really trying to establish that division, and rightfully so since the Females, and ME scene already crowned their title holders. Right now every team is being showcased excessively hard. Not to mention the Bucks helped bring the company together with Cody, so I would assume they want a very strong tag division.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I’ve noticed that AEW is getting a lot of negativity said about now. Almost as much as WWE. Guess wrestling fans just cannot be happy. That’s too bad. If the company ever goes under, don’t be saying WWE needs competition in the future, because here you had it yet you complained too much. I’ve loved every single show so far. Too bad every one else seems to be turning on them. Every time I log in here they’re being heavily criticized. They can’t win


----------



## V-Trigger

Omega with another +4 Stars match in two weeks and a half. Seth who?.


----------



## Boldgerg

RubberbandGoat said:


> I’ve noticed that AEW is getting a lot of negativity said about now. Almost as much as WWE. Guess wrestling fans just cannot be happy. That’s too bad. If the company ever goes under, don’t be saying WWE needs competition in the future, because here you had it yet you complained too much. I’ve loved every single show so far. Too bad every one else seems to be turning on them. Every time I log in here they’re being heavily criticized. They can’t win


A few losers and trolls on here don't make a majority. The feedback on social media is almost universally positive.


----------



## Chan Hung

No Jake Hager today? Something kind of cool that's not a big deal but that I do enjoy is that a lot of the talent comes out in their regular clothing and they're not all in her wrestling gear like in the WWE


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

That was a fantastic show, I really enjoyed it. I am really liking Aew.


----------



## looper007

Boldgerg said:


> A few losers and trolls on here don't make a majority. The feedback on social media is almost universally positive.


It's always the same people knocking, if people stop given them attention they go away.

You are right, the show has been universally praised.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Chan Hung said:


> No Jake Hager today? Something kind of cool that's not a big deal but that I do enjoy is that a lot of the talent comes out in their regular clothing and they're not all in her wrestling gear like in the WWE


He's been handling MMA press. And has a fight this friday I believe.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheGreatBanana said:


> Too many fucking Tag team matches, wtf! You decided the two finalists and then you do two more Tag matches. Keep some variety for fucks sakes.
> 
> Other than that the Cody and Jericho segment was really good and I’m glad they changed the way show the ring, more WCW like. Good way to make it look different. Some of the botched include showing AEW dark during Omegas entrance and the empty seats by the camera side.


I kind of was thinking the same thing but the 2nd hour changed my mind because they really went more diverse so kudos for all Elite for doing that


----------



## AEWMoxley

Boldgerg said:


> What other, long term data you got?


All Out PPV buys and secondary market ticket prices. The day after Moxley vs Omega was announced, All Out experienced record setting ticket demand, and it was trending towards a higher number of PPV buys than DON. After Moxley pulled out and Pac was announced as the replacement, secondary market ticket prices plummeted immediately, and PPV buys ended up being lower than DON.



> You should say "geek' a few more times, too


.

PAC is a geek.


----------



## Chan Hung

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Jake Hager today? Something kind of cool that's not a big deal but that I do enjoy is that a lot of the talent comes out in their regular clothing and they're not all in her wrestling gear like in the WWE
> 
> 
> 
> He's been handling MMA press. And has a fight this friday I believe.
Click to expand...

Makes sense!! :clap



AEWMoxley said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other, long term data you got?
> 
> 
> 
> All Out PPV buys and secondary market ticket prices. The day after Moxley vs Omega was announced, All Out experienced record setting ticket demand, and it was trending towards a higher number of PPV buys than DON. After Moxley pulled out and Pac was announced as the replacement, secondary market ticket prices plummeted immediately, and PPV buys ended up being lower than DON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should say "geek' a few more times, too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> PAC is a geek.
Click to expand...

So let me ask you this did you think tonight Moxley did good ? LOL


----------



## Stellar

Just peeking in this thread to see how the show was. Was out of the house this evening. Going to catch the replay at midnight. Looks like some positive reviews.


----------



## Boldgerg

AEWMoxley said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other, long term data you got?
> 
> 
> 
> All Out PPV buys and secondary market ticket prices. The day after Moxley vs Omega was announced, All Out experienced record setting ticket demand, and it was trending towards a higher number of PPV buys than DON. After Moxley pulled out and Pac was announced as the replacement, secondary market ticket prices plummeted immediately, and PPV buys ended up being lower than DON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should say "geek' a few more times, too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> PAC is a geek.
Click to expand...

Massive stretch to put that all on PAC. The simple fact of Moxley pulling out and not being on the show after all the hype around him is the stand out factor. Outside of a huge, unexpected name it wouldn't have mattered who the replacement was.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Inner Circle trolling Cody's promo was one of my favorite things in a while. 

My old nostalgic self marks every time I hear "tv time remaining". :banderas

Of course, back then, the show ended with the match still going with a *See You Next Week!* sendoff.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Chan Hung said:


> So let me ask you this did you think tonight Moxley did good ? LOL


I don't rate fake fights like some weird hardcore fans do. Matches aren't that important in the grand scheme of things. Promos and character work is what matters most, and they haven't used him for that.


----------



## Chan Hung

Southerner said:


> Just peeking in this thread to see how the show was. Was out of the house this evening. Going to catch the replay at midnight. Looks like some positive reviews.


The last hour really was picking up for me and overall was great



AEWMoxley said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you this did you think tonight Moxley did good ? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I don't rate fake fights like some weird hardcore fans do. Matches aren't that important in the grand scheme of things. Promos and character work is what matters most, and they haven't used him for that.
Click to expand...

So I have a question are you a Moxley fan or you just like using that name LOL


----------



## looper007

Southerner said:


> Just peeking in this thread to see how the show was. Was out of the house this evening. Going to catch the replay at midnight. Looks like some positive reviews.


Best Wrestling TV episode I've seen in a long while. The First hour and half is excellent.


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> So I have a question are you a Moxley fan or you just like using that name LOL


you really shouldn't be given this AEW Moxley attention, the guy's the biggest troll here. All he does is shit on the show.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Chan Hung said:


> So I have a question are you a Moxley fan or you just like using that name LOL


Of course I am. He's the only reason I'm watching this indy style garbage.


----------



## ClintDagger

Great show. That really felt like what pro wrestling should be. Best AEW show yet.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I Enjoyed tonights episode. I really like all the attention the tag division is getting. It's really refreshing after seeing that other company treat it like an afterthought(And some other smaller companies as well). Cody and friends giving it to The Inner Circle was amazing and The Bucks Accepting Santana/Ortiz's challenge was great too. Sucks that The Best friends lost but I loved OC's dive on them. 

Once again AEW delivers the goods. We love to see it!


----------



## Garty

AEWMoxley said:


> I don't rate fake fights like some weird hardcore fans do. Matches aren't that important in the grand scheme of things. Promos and character work is what matters most, and they haven't used him for that.


As one of the elders on this board, please my boy, calm down and please shut up. Thank you.

This show was really, really good. Although the women's match wasn't on par with the rest of the card, Jamie Hayter was very impressive. Britt really needs help.

I'm a little "both sides of the coin" about the time limit draw to close the show. Yes, it's unexpected and different, but I'd still like to see a winner, or loser. Even a double-DQ, or a no-contest with them outside of the ring would have been a better way to go off the air.

All in all, there was nothing really to complain about tonight and I also think it was the best TV they've done yet.


----------



## Geeee

I gotta say. Of the 4 weeks of Dynamite, weeks 1, 2 and 4 were great to watch start to finish and week 3 was still pretty good with just a couple down spots. If they can keep that ratio up, I will be very happy.


----------



## Chrome

Fun show, the Inner Circle trolling Cody with airhorns during his interview had me dying of laughter and the brawl afterwards was fantastic. Pac and Mox ending in a draw was a tad disappointing, but made sense. Tag tournament matches were fun too, SCU beating Dark Order was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## drougfree

that was solid show but mox needs mic time . its been a month since the aew`s debut and guy had 0 min mic time


----------



## Asuka842

Garty said:


> As one of the elders on this board, please my boy, calm down and please shut up. Thank you.
> 
> This show was really, really good. Although the women's match wasn't on par with the rest of the card, Jamie Hayter was very impressive. Britt really needs help.
> 
> *I'm a little "both sides of the coin" about the time limit draw to close the show. Yes, it's unexpected and different, but I'd still like to see a winner, or loser. Even a double-DQ, or a no-contest with them outside of the ring would have been a better way to go off the air.
> *
> All in all, there was nothing really to complain about tonight and I also think it was the best TV they've done yet.


In most circumstances, I'm not a big fan of time limit draws. However, in certain cases they make sense and can work well. This was one such case imho.


----------



## Mox Girl

So was Mox vs PAC good? I can’t wait to watch this show tomorrow


----------



## 304418

- Dynamite had a cold open tonight. Not digging that at all.

- Omega vs Janela was a good match that I wasn’t surprised to see go to break during the middle. Not complaining though, as Janela finally got featured on the show in a big match.

- That 4 on 4 brawl between the Inner Circle and Cody & his allies was old school, and cool to watch. Shows the old school ways of building a feud still work.

- During the Hayter vs Baker match when it cut to commercial, the TSN feed (I don’t know if this happened with the TNT feed) showed the match full screen for a few moments with the commercial audio in the background when it should have been picture in picture. While it was fixed seconds later, it shows that its totally possible to get the tv experience we’re looking for (uninterrupted action and full screen), and while AEW does need to format the show better to avoid mid match commercial in general (or just start streaming the show on YouTube while its airing until they create their own streaming service), that the tv companies airing the shows can be doing a better job with picture in picture, in terms of having a larger screen showing the action in progress, and the ads in a smaller box. As of right now, where wrestling needs to be nowadays (limited commercial breaks) and the way tv companies continue to air wrestling in general (with mid match commercials) are clashing with one another.

- There really should be a women’s tag match of some sort next week (regular tag or 3 vs 3), to feature more of the women’s roster. I get that Hikaru Shida’s currently on tour, but that no reason for Allie, Penelope Ford, Leva Bates and Awesome Kong to not get some tv time.

- Like the time limit draw finish due to tv time remaining. It’s different from what usually happens in main event finishes on tv.

This was a solid show, but the WWE influence in production is apparent here. Not sure why they are continuing with it since it doesn’t help with ratings. If they find their own non-WWE style of production, and it can be done if they embrace what NJPW, LU, WCW and even TNA/Impact have done, I would not be surprised if the ratings started to soar.


----------



## shandcraig

I dont know if anyone brought this up yet but WTF was that with Brandi backstage using some weird voodoo thing with her hands to the announce girl. Did anyone find her body movement super weird.Is she turning into a wizard character or maybe going to do a crazy person gimmick.

I also agree about the production,It bothers me how much its similar to wwe. Whats the point of trying so hard to be different when you end up having similar production.There is a million different unque ways to have stage sets or lights and no lights on crowd and all that sorta jazz. Yet they choose to be typical. 

That is what made nitro so good because its stage set was so unique and it didnt come off like a wrestling stage set . But more of rock stars coming out of this metal steel lighted tunnel. The 2 tunnels is to much TNA and the design of the tunnels are also very TNA.


I like tunnels dont get me wrong just saying 2 plus the design

And yes NJPW does have a different feel to its production. I assume what happened is they created a set for Double or nothing and realized they should just use that for all of them


----------



## FrankenTodd

Had to catch it On Demand. That Cody/Jericho segment was great! “I have a ticket!” Jericho is (and always has been) dynamite, no pun intended.

This show is gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Bate

My jaw is still on the floor from when the Private Party dude hit a Hurricanrana / Cutter. 

What a spot.


----------



## Ace

Catching up to last week's show and god damn, the Lucha Bros come off like such stars.

WWE probably wishes they had these two as they would be the two Mexican stars they were looking for to replace Rey. 

Who am I kidding, they would have fucked them up too :lol

Hopefully AEW have them tied down to long term contracts.


----------



## Oracle

Ace said:


> Catching up to last week's show and god damn, the Lucha Bros come off like such stars.
> 
> WWE probably wishes they had these two as they would be the two Mexican stars they were looking for to replace Rey.
> 
> Who am I kidding they would have fucked them up too )
> 
> Hopefully AEW have them tied down to long term contracts.


Legit probably the only reason AEW did a deal with AAA.


----------



## Jazminator

Another great show. Loved everything about it!

Special props to Joey Janella. Before he joined AEW, I didn’t know much about him and figured he was just a “hardcore” specialist. He sure proved me wrong today.


----------



## Ace

I've seen people rip on the commentary, but I love it.

JR, Excalibur and Tony are my favorite commentary team in the business atm. 

It seems more natural and it's not robotic like it is in WWE, it's so refreshing to see people call the action and actually try sell the characters, their motives and story.

I've become conditioned to hearing the same nonsense and branding thrown down your throat each week because of the WWE. Because of it I usually zone out and don't pay attention to commentary or appreciate how much good commentary adds to the shows.


----------



## Ace

Lucha Bros are now my favorite tag team in the world.

God they're awesome.


----------



## Deathiscoming

Ace said:


> JR, Excalibur and Tony are my favorite commentary team in the business atm.
> 
> It seems more natural and it's not robotic like it is in WWE, it's so refreshing to see people call the action and actually try sell the characters, their motives and story.
> 
> *I've become conditioned to hearing same nonsense and branding thrown down your throat each week like because of the WWE. Because of it I usually zone out and don't pay attention to commentary or appreciate how much good commentary adds to the shows.*


Same here. Tony and JR lend such as a timeless and classic feel to the ears, almost like you're watching WCW/Raw in the '90s (notwithstanding JR isn't as good as back then, but I'm not complaining).

And this, after 11 years of horrendous WWE commentary, especially Cole and their ceaseless barrage of marketing and repetitive shit, most of those years involving John Cena, celebrity guest host nightmare, the advent of Social Media, a bunch of fucking women(especially those horsewomen fucks) and Stephanie screaming "historic". :deanfpalm :trips7 :vincecry :Vince2 .

After that sort of conditioning, JR and Tony feel like an entire ocean of a new world to a frog that just escaped his pond. Michael Cole and WWE commentary was that stale, stinky, slimy, stagnant pond.


----------



## PirateMonkE

drougfree said:


> that was solid show but mox needs mic time . its been a month since the aew`s debut and guy had 0 min mic time


He literally had a promo last week. It wasn't an in-ring promo, but it was still a promo.


----------



## looper007

Ace said:


> I've seen people rip on the commentary, but I love it.
> 
> JR, Excalibur and Tony are my favorite commentary team in the business atm.
> 
> It seems more natural and it's not robotic like it is in WWE, it's so refreshing to see people call the action and actually try sell the characters, their motives and story.
> 
> I've become conditioned to hearing same nonsense and branding thrown down your throat each week like because of the WWE. Because of it I usually zone out and don't pay attention to commentary or appreciate how much good commentary adds to the shows.


I thought they did a great job tonight, great to hear Tony enjoying himself and JR on some good form and Excalibur has been excellent as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

looper007 said:


> I thought they did a great job tonight, great to hear Tony enjoying himself and JR on some good form and Excalibur has been excellent as well.


It's also helps that they are unencumbered by a 70 year old madman demanding that they say certain things. They are my favorite announcing team right now by a country mile.


----------



## Illogical

Kenny vs. Janela on Dynamite > on Dark. It was really good.


----------



## DJ Punk

Holy shit. That V-Trigger on Janela was amazing. Legit looked like he got knocked the fuck out.

And great way to end the Moxley vs Pac match. None of them could afford a loss this early. 

4 weeks. All great shows. I think I'm just about fully converted now.

Props to JR too. He sounded a lot more hyped this week.


----------



## domotime2

thumbs up. Good show. 

SCU hasssssssssssssssssssssssssss got to win the titles. From the very first PPV they did these were the guys that jumped out at me and said "we are stars..we matter". Do it. 100% do it.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> Dumb decision to protect a geek like Pac who turned a ton of viewers away in his previous singles match instead of giving their only draw another singles win.
> 
> Some brain dead WWE type booking there.



Dude you need to understand wrestling. If Moxley gonna be a bigger star then he already is. You can't have beat everyone and make them geeks. Other wise him winning matches doesn't mean anything. You gotta build up opponents, so when Moxley wins in the end. Well then that victory means something. 


If Pac is top of the card heel and main heel not in the inner circle. Well then it doesn't benefit Moxley at all if Pac is a geek. So you need to hope that you are wrong about Pac and that people don't view him as a geek. Other wise when Moxley does feud with him in the future. Well then it makes Moxley look bad.


----------



## arch.unleash

Yeah I think this was the best episode thus far. Some good matches and that brawl segment with Jericho trolling was just awesome. The ending to the mainevent was different and I can accept it, better than a predictable DQ. I don't know about MJF being a face or a "tweener", I think there will be a swerve, maybe he'll cost Cody the match or join the Inner Circle? But 6 members is TOO much. I'm still against the overly long matches with spots and kickouts, they're really exhausting to watch especially on the TV shows. Keep them for the PPVs and keep the TV matches 10 minutes only to build the stories, but I guess this is the state of "wrestling" in 2019 and I have to adapt.


----------



## Insomnia

Good show.


----------



## Ace

Fuck, Moxley staring down Omega during his entrance was awesome.

Feels like a big match, definitely going to buy the PPV lol.


----------



## DJ Punk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187170730246578177


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

shandcraig said:


> I also agree about the production,It bothers me how much its similar to wwe. Whats the point of trying so hard to be different when you end up having similar production.There is a million different unque ways to have stage sets or lights and no lights on crowd and all that sorta jazz. Yet they choose to be typical.





Verbatim17 said:


> This was a solid show, but the WWE influence in production is apparent here. Not sure why they are continuing with it since it doesn’t help with ratings. If they find their own non-WWE style of production, and it can be done if they embrace what NJPW, LU, WCW and even TNA/Impact have done, I would not be surprised if the ratings started to soar.


This. It's very important that they try harder to stand out. When flicking through channels the show should stop you dead in your tracks and you shouldn't be thinking oh wait is WWE on TNT?


----------



## RBrooks

imthegame19 said:


> Dude you need to understand wrestling. If Moxley gonna be a bigger star then he already is. You can't have beat everyone and make them geeks. Other wise him winning matches doesn't mean anything. You gotta build up opponents, so when Moxley wins in the end. Well then that victory means something.
> 
> 
> If Pac is top of the card heel and main heel not in the inner circle. Well then it doesn't benefit Moxley at all if Pac is a geek. So you need to hope that you are wrong about Pac and that people don't view him as a geek. Other wise when Moxley does feud with him in the future. Well then it makes Moxley look bad.


Agreed. I don't like that finish, but I figured they are building to their future program, and honestly I would be down for that after Mox is done with Omega.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That Cody/Jericho segment was the best non-wrestling thing ive seen from any promotion this year. I'm not even a huge Cody fan but that made him look like a star. The glass break, MJF calling Jericho "midlife crisis Chris", DDP showing up, the crowd being white hot for it. Thats the hardest ive marked out for AEW so far, and one of the few times I mark out at all for wrestling these days. Superb stuff. 

Not seen Jamie Hayter before this episode but i'm liking her mannerisms, heel work and general vibe a lot.

They're gonna have to write Aubrey Edwards into angles as a comedic heel ref or something. She hams it up and tries to put herself over way too much to be treated like an actual legit serious ref. It legitimately distracts from the wrestlers which is a huge no no. On the other hand, if they give her what she clearly wants and let her be a personality instead of just a ref then maybe it can be turned into a positive.


----------



## Necrolust

Good episode again, it’s so nice to actually already be looking forward to next week already.

Britt had a really good showing this time, not been her biggest fan, but solid this time.

PAC vs Mox was great, I didn’t like him kicking out of the Paradigm Shift, I know it took time before covering him, but think they should’ve done a different move. And fuck me, PAC is a great heel, very despicable combined with his looks and ability. Damn!

Jericho clutching his ticket was awesome, MJF with the reversed DDP sign, that guy is so great. Small gesture, but very effective. I was worried at first about his friendship with Cody, but the way they are building it is great. When he turns on Cody, we will have a universal meltdown as the heat generated will make Chernobyl look like wet firecracker!


----------



## Whysoserious?

Amazing show, not a fan of the time limit stuff thought but still a great show nonetheless. Love that they seem to be listening to criticism too. More promo work tonight and that backstage fight was awesome


----------



## MontyCora

That Cody Jericho segment was more heat than anything I've seen in WWE for a looooooooooooooooooooong time. It felt genuine and real and exciting. Not scripted.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Cult03 said:


> Have you had a problem with anything so far though?


Yup. Still not a fan of the librarians gimmick. And I complained loudly about the inside goofiness on the Fyter Fest pre-show, until it was pointed out how most of it was spoofing Fyre Festival. Plus the matches on that pre-show were pretty sub-par. I’ve also been critical of much of the women’s roster, though I do think they’re improving. And their camera work still needs work, as far as missing important spots (it was particularly bad last night), though that’s minor compared to WWE’s jerky, zoomy seizure-inducing shit. The roster overall could use some more experienced workers, because its current inexperience at times shows more than it should. but that I think will come in time as the current roster works together more and as more experienced guys can get signed from other places.

But overall I like the product, the content, the presentation, the announcing, the mix of matches and other content, the diversity of styles, and how they use the ring to tell stories. So yeah, there’s plenty that can be improved, but the whole product is good enough for me to overlook those shortcomings and still enjoy and appreciate what they’re doing.


----------



## Freelancer

Another good show this week. I'm kicking myself for not going. I don't care what the ratings are, but AEW is so much more enjoyable than WWE, and its not even close.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Best episode of Dynamite so far.


----------



## ellthom

I have never complained about more athletic wrestlers. I am someone who appreciates a good mix of styles. But my god, that Lucha Brothers v Private Party match made the old school fan in me die. Now don;t get me wrong, it was a good match, but it lacked storytelling, it was just move after move with no cohesive flow. It's flash and no substance. It's making me feel apologetic to WWE when they do this shit, because it's tame compared to this. WWE at worst is the extreme opposite they lack storytelling due to horrible booking and very slow matches. AEW have good matches and booking but terrible in ring storytelling.

I know AEW have been doing this for a while but I was hoping it was growing pains and that they would get back into it. Give me a match where someone works an arm or a leg and have that guy sell throughout the match ultimatly having it lead to their downfall because they could do the moves they usually do. Sure it'll slow down the match but it doesn't have to, you could creative some very interesting storytelling. 

The fumy thing is I love both these guys, Private Party and Lucha Brothers got charisma, they got great character but my god the biggest problem with AEW right now is their lack of storytelling. And it's not just between those two teams, it;s most of the roster.

Cody is the closest they got to someone who is able to get across a good match. His match with Dustin at Double or Nothing was great it didn't have much in terms of build but the story in that match more than made up for it. Watching the semi finals to the tag match just looked like wrestlers going through the motions. 

I still like AEW there's lots to enjoy but this is just one of my very few gripes I actually have. Once they get this sorted the company will be on it;s way to perfection.


----------



## Geeee

Ace said:


> I've seen people rip on the commentary, but I love it.
> 
> JR, Excalibur and Tony are my favorite commentary team in the business atm.
> 
> It seems more natural and it's not robotic like it is in WWE, it's so refreshing to see people call the action and actually try sell the characters, their motives and story.
> 
> I've become conditioned to hearing the same nonsense and branding thrown down your throat each week because of the WWE. Because of it I usually zone out and don't pay attention to commentary or appreciate how much good commentary adds to the shows.


My one gripe with Excalibur is that he calls moves by their video game names.

"Avalanche Brainbuster" - Superplex
"Sole Butt" - a kick

These are definitely just awkward translations that started in the Smackdown video games LOL


----------



## rbl85

ellthom said:


> I have never complained about more athletic wrestlers. I am someone who appreciates a good mix of styles. But my god, that Lucha Brothers v Private Party match made the old school fan in me die. Now don;t get me wrong, it was a good match, but it lacked storytelling, it was just move after move with no cohesive flow. It's flash and no substance. It's making me feel apologetic to WWE when they do this shit, because it's tame compared to this. WWE at worst is the extreme opposite they lack storytelling due to horrible booking and very slow matches. AEW have good matches and booking but terrible in ring storytelling.
> 
> I know AEW have been doing this for a while but I was hoping it was growing pains and that they would get back into it. Give me a match where someone works an arm or a leg and have that guy sell throughout the match ultimatly having it lead to their downfall because they could do the moves they usually do. Sure it'll slow down the match but it doesn't have to, you could creative some very interesting storytelling.


Who Watch a tag team match for the storytelling ?


----------



## ellthom

rbl85 said:


> Who Watch a tag team match for the storytelling ?


Well if there's no storytelling in the match, then the match is meaningless. Its just a bunch of moves and wrestling is more than that. 

Undisputed Era vs Moustache Mountain on NxT last year was great storytelling. Sure I don't expect every match to be a storytelling master piece, but I expect some meaningful flow.

I aint saying the match was bad, it was a lot of fun, but its just a nit pick I have with wrestling today. I been a huge fan of tag wrestling for 30 years, It's always been my favourite division so excuse me if I sound a little critical.


----------



## Piers

Cody must have one of the worst theme songs in wrestling today. Downstait has always been terrible but this one particularly sucks.


----------



## rbl85

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Cody must have one of the worst theme songs in wrestling today. Downstait has always been terrible but this one particularly sucks.


What ?

It's for me the best theme song.

I guess music is like colors, nobody have the same taste.


----------



## thorn123

Brilliant opening match. Very good SCU match. Nice inner circle cameo. Great omega match (would love to see a no DQ match with janella). Cody v Jericho promo - just outstanding. Another good young bucks match. Ok women’s match. Mox, PAC ppv level. I have watched raw and Smackdown forever and will continue too...but AEW is so much better (so far). Their ratings should be higher. I wish one sided WWE fans would give them a go.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

I really didn’t know a wrestling show could be this good. 10/10, just perfection. So proud that AEW is here.


----------



## TheMooreSD

The brawl angle was the best in years, reminded us of the cool brawls of Nitro, before it all went downhill, with the window break and all. DDP got an astonishing pop, too.

There's one thing I don't like, tho. It now seems that The Inner Circle actually has a disadvantage of numbers right now. I mean, Cody has like 6 allies (MJF, Dustin, DDP, Hangman, Matt, Nick) in this feud. 7 if Kenny ends up joining... shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## Sensei Utero

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Cody must have one of the worst theme songs in wrestling today. Downstait has always been terrible but this one particularly sucks.


ut


----------



## rbl85

TheMooreSD said:


> The brawl angle was the best in years, reminded us of the cool brawls of Nitro, before it all went downhill, with the window break and all. DDP got an astonishing pop, too.
> 
> There's one thing I don't like, tho. It now seems that The Inner Circle actually has a disadvantage of numbers right now. I mean, Cody has like 6 allies (MJF, Dustin, DDP, Hangman, Matt, Nick) in this feud. 7 if Kenny ends up joining... shouldn't it be the other way around?


MJF, Hangman are probably going to turn on Cody


----------



## Intimidator3

Might've been the best show yet. Really good shit.

Lucha Bros vs PP or Omega vs Janela for motn. Over the past couple of weeks I've become a big Private Party and Janela fan.
I hope Mox and Pac aren't done. They look good killing each other out there.
Loved the DDP appearance and love how much respect all the crowds have shown Dustin.
"Who wears a scarf" "Millennial little bitch" "We got tickets". Jericho is awesome.

Another great show. Starting to build up steam for Full Gear.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Ace said:


> Fuck, Moxley staring down Omega during his entrance was awesome.
> 
> Feels like a big match, definitely going to buy the PPV lol.


What staredown?
:austin3


----------



## Aedubya

TwistedLogic said:


> lmao of course Jericho is cheering on Dark Order for some reason.


Didn't they lend him some of their gear so he could attack hangman at fight for the fallen? Lol


----------



## TripleG

I love that Moxley Vs. Pac ended in a time limit draw. That needs to happen once in a while just to show that it can happen. Now if we'd only see a couple DQs and Countouts…

That said, I would like to have an overrun on TNT just so we could see the Pac/Hangman segment that closed things out. 

Anyways, my favorite part of the show was Cody n' Pals attacking the Inner Circle in the VIP suite. That was the kind of angle AEW needs to have on Dynamite. It was explosive, fun, chaotic, and added heat to the Cody/Jericho match. Also, it allowed me to mark the fuck out for DDP being on TNT again after all these years. 

I'd say the right two teams are in the finals of the tag title tournament given the build up thus far. Also, I just plain don't get The Dark Order at all. SCU Vs. Lucha Bros was the way to go and I honestly don't know which team is going to win next week.


----------



## komba

ellthom said:


> Well if there's no storytelling in the match, then the match is meaningless. Its just a bunch of moves and wrestling is more than that.
> 
> Undisputed Era vs Moustache Mountain on NxT last year was great storytelling. Sure I don't expect every match to be a storytelling master piece, but I expect some meaningful flow.
> 
> I aint saying the match was bad, it was a lot of fun, but its just a nit pick I have with wrestling today. I been a huge fan of tag wrestling for 30 years, It's always been my favourite division so excuse me if I sound a little critical.


You are absolutely right... The match last night was just more physical gymnastics. 

Cody mentioned he's a big fan of the buffet style where you have a little of everything. He's smart enough to know that some fans do love that stuff, but it just has to feel more real to be more effective.


----------



## TripleG

There is room for what I call "Pinball Wrestling" with guys just bouncing around every where. 

I like a variety to in ring styles and types of matches. 

Though if you ask me my preference, something like Cody/Dustin from Double or Nothing checks all the boxes I typically want from Pro Wrestling.

But not every match can be that either. One of my big issues with mid 2000s ROH when everybody was praising it was that almost every match looked the goddamn same. It was the exact style that the net fans wanted, but it was hard for me to commit the time to watch full shows because I just felt like I was watching the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Didn’t realize that was Brandi that attacked Jamie Hayter — didn’t recognize her at all. Dark Brandi — could give her the edge she needs to actually be relevant. I haven’t been too high on her in the ring, but I’ll give this a shot and see where it goes.


----------



## Stellar

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Cody must have one of the worst theme songs in wrestling today. Downstait has always been terrible but this one particularly sucks.


Funny that you mention that because I find Dustins to be worse. It sounds like they took one beat from "Last Resort" by Papa Roach and made it a theme song.

Codys theme, it probably is a matter of taste. I always thought that it was much better than others, even when he was in ROH and Impact.


----------



## AEWMoxley

imthegame19 said:


> Dude you need to understand wrestling. If Moxley gonna be a bigger star then he already is. You can't have beat everyone and make them geeks. Other wise him winning matches doesn't mean anything. You gotta build up opponents, so when Moxley wins in the end. Well then that victory means something.
> 
> 
> If Pac is top of the card heel and main heel not in the inner circle. Well then it doesn't benefit Moxley at all if Pac is a geek. So you need to hope that you are wrong about Pac and that people don't view him as a geek. Other wise when Moxley does feud with him in the future. Well then it makes Moxley look bad.


I agree, it doesn't benefit anyone that the roster is full of geeks. But it is what it is. Most of the guys on the roster _are_ geeks, and pretending that they are not isn't going to change anything.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:clap :clap :clap

What a fucking wrestling show. I forgot how a two-hour pro wrestling show on a mainstream show felt so amazing to where I am looking forward to next week and I don't feel like I wasted my time or my intelligence was insulted. I'm actually doing a full review of a weekly TV show. I haven't done that here in a long time. That says something.

Tag team wrestling is alive and well. For years, WWE have made a concerted effort in making tag teams a nonfactor that will never draw. Here in AEW, it has become a cornerstone for this company. Every tag match tonight was either a solid showcase or was a great contest for the tag team tournament. Private Party are superstars for AEW, there is no denying it anymore. Lucha Bros winning was the right call since PP already got upset over the Bucks. Fenix is definitely one of the best in the world today, without question. I have not been a fan of the Dark Order gimmick and I still am not but this was their best match with SCU in AEW. Kazarian and Sky are a solid team as well and them versus Lucha Bros in the finals next week will be stellar. Bucks and Best Friends was pretty good as well and is probably BF's best match in AEW as well. Bucks/Santana&Ortiz is going to be great at Full Gear, which looks to be a stacked PPV.

Look, Britt Baker is trash. Let's just call it what it is. She got the hometown pop and looked like a star but when a relative unknown like Jamie Hayter has a better showing in your hometown...that's a problem. Britt gets the win and a potential Britt/Brandi feud is going to be UGH as fuck but as long as they both are away from Riho and the Women's title then fine, I will accept that compromise. Britt needs work, though. She isn't ready for this role.

MOX and Pac have a very good main event match. I love how people said this didn't have any story behind it when Moxley and Pac have had interactions for two weeks now and PAC was Moxley's replacement at All Out. It's almost like those AEWWE folks don't actually follow the company and just "concern troll" to derail the fans' excitement. :hmmm Anyways, the finish I was fine with. Look, Moxley and PAC are both undefeated in singles competition and are clearly top stars for the company. Moxley couldn't afford a loss right now and neither could PAC. Sure, don't book the match to avoid it but regardless, a draw makes Moxley and especially PAC look strong to where a rematch could be justified down the road. WWE has always made draws, in recent years, as a cop-out for when it is convenient to end a match where here, the draw played into the story and made the match matter. Listen to that crowd again when Moxley hit the Paradigm Shift on PAC with less than thirty seconds remaining. That is why time limits matter in AEW. It makes every match means something to where a draw can or cannot play into the finish. I really liked it.

That Team Cody/Inner Circle segment was one of the best wrestling segments on television all year and frankly in a couple of years. I legitimately got 1997/8 Nitro vibes watching this. Cody came off as the greatest babyface to ever step foot in a wrestling ring here. Granted, Cody needs to tuck his ego inside his pants and knock it off with the overexaggerated entrance every time he comes out. It was a segment, he could have just walked out. Anyways, Jericho played the uber heel douchebag here to perfection and could very well be the best heel in the business today. Seeing Dustin and DDP especially was great and over as hell. MJF's subtle story continues to be built and then the brawl after Cody punched Jericho through the glass was white-hot as white-hot could be. AEW and Cody/Jericho have done a phenomenal job making me look forward to the World title match at Full Gear. That PPV may very well be AEW's greatest PPV they have ever put together if the stars align and could eclipse Double or Nothing.

Again, a great Dynamite. Arguably their best show to date. I expect the ratings will go under a million due to the World Series/NBA regular season (won't stop the minority of trolls skewering the perspective, though) but AEW right now is must-see TV. It's not perfect, for sure. There are many critiques to be had for them as expected but they are putting out a two-hour wrestling show where I want to watch it and have fun doing it. I haven't had that feeling in a long while.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LIL' WINNING FOOT said:


> :clap :clap :clap
> Look, Britt Baker is trash. Let's just call it what it is. She got the hometown pop and looked like a star but when a relative unknown like Jamie Hayter has a better showing in your hometown...that's a problem. Britt gets the win and a potential Britt/Brandi feud is going to be UGH as fuck but as long as they both are away from Riho and the Women's title then fine, I will accept that compromise. Britt needs work, though. She isn't ready for this role.


Agree with everything else, just wanted to comment on this ...

I thought Britt looked better last night. A few early miscues, but nothing unforgivable. She’s definitely improving, and most of all, she looks like she’s actually trying to improve. 

This is an good example of where time in a developmental league would greatly benefit someone. But I think she’s coming around.


----------



## TripleG

Oh as for Cody's "Invisible Wall" line about WWE, that was something I had complained about with WWE for YEARS, like close to decades. 

Far too often, you'd see segments where guys are angry and wanting to beat the crap out of each other...and yet they just stand there on the stage and talk to each other, and there were so many times where I was like "There is nothing separating you....LITERALLY NOTHING" if you want to fight, just do it! 

So Cody addressing that in this segment...yeah, I got it.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Cody must have one of the worst theme songs in wrestling today. Downstait has always been terrible but this one particularly sucks.


It's pure 2005 edgy rock it sounds outdated as fuck, Cody can do better


----------



## V-Trigger

Meltzer said something interesting on todays WOR. AEW has to taught their audience that Time Limit Draws can happen at any time so when you bait them into thinking that it's going to a draw you have them on the edge of their seat.


----------



## Taroostyles

Absolutely true. Thay crowd was completely rabid in the last 30 seconds after Moxley hit the Death Rider.


----------



## Geeee

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> It's pure 2005 edgy rock it sounds outdated as fuck, Cody can do better


Downstait are kinda hit and miss with me. I like Cody's theme and The Miz's theme but I really hate Dolph Ziggler's theme and their version of Smoke and Mirrors


----------



## Buster Baxter

So now I'm gonna be scared of someone wearing a scarf?

:maury


----------



## IronMan8

How can I watch this in Australia?

I’ve missed the last 2 episodes because I can’t find it and creative streaming is too slow! ?


----------



## V-Trigger

IronMan8 said:


> How can I watch this in Australia?
> 
> I’ve missed the last 2 episodes because I can’t find it and creative streaming is too slow! ?


Fite or Watch Wrestling


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

This is the first show I missed and damn I actually look forward to watching it when I get home.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

V-Trigger said:


> Meltzer said something interesting on todays WOR. AEW has to taught their audience that Time Limit Draws can happen at any time so when you bait them into thinking that it's going to a draw you have them on the edge of their seat.


He's absolutely right. One thing WWE has done well in these past two decades is to manipulate the audience into thinking their style of pro wrestling is the correct way and any other deviation from that style is "second rate", "outlaw", "minor leagues", "foreign", etc.

In order for these time limits to matter and thus making every match mean something with said time limits, draws have to occur or else the suspense will diminish every time it doesn't happen. Sure the draw was predictable but it was the absolute right call. It kept both Moxley and PAC strong, undefeated, and will warrant a rematch down the road when it becomes a bigger deal. 

It's better than a bullshit 50/50 deal where no one gets over and the crowd mostly doesn't care. Yes, AEW are going to have to gradually train their viewers that draws are okay and can enhance a match, the finish, and its story moving forward.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ace said:


> I've seen people rip on the commentary, but I love it.
> 
> JR, Excalibur and Tony are my favorite commentary team in the business atm.
> 
> It seems more natural and it's not robotic like it is in WWE, it's so refreshing to see people call the action and actually try sell the characters, their motives and story.
> 
> I've become conditioned to hearing the same nonsense and branding thrown down your throat each week because of the WWE. Because of it I usually zone out and don't pay attention to commentary or appreciate how much good commentary adds to the shows.


You mean...Its BOSS time or the BIG DAWG?!?!?
:cole


----------



## CMPunkRock316

AEW is light years better than WWE and I have been watching since 1989. Show was overall probably the best they have put out. I look for more promos and more singles matches after the tag tourney is over.


----------



## Chan Hung

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> They Call Him Y2J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cody must have one of the worst theme songs in wrestling today. Downstait has always been terrible but this one particularly sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pure 2005 edgy rock it sounds outdated as fuck, Cody can do better
Click to expand...

His brother Dustin has a song that starts off kind of like one of the Green Day songs


----------



## Soul Rex

Buster Baxter said:


> So now I'm gonna be scared of someone wearing a scarf?
> 
> :maury


Best part of the show. :booklel


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Agree with everything else, just wanted to comment on this ...
> 
> I thought Britt looked better last night. A few early miscues, but nothing unforgivable. She’s definitely improving, and most of all, she looks like she’s actually trying to improve.
> 
> This is an good example of where time in a developmental league would greatly benefit someone. But I think she’s coming around.


This is definitely her best TV match with AEW for sure and being in her hometown, there was an extra fire in her definitely. I simply haven't been impressed with her so far in AEW. She comes off too "WWE", if that makes sense. That is not to say that she can't improve down the road but I don't think she's ready for this spot yet. 

I'm glad they went with Riho over her or Nyla because it's proven to be a risk that has worked.


----------



## Corey

I was going between the show and my NATS clobbering Houston in game 2 but HOLY HELL what an awesome show!! So many great matches and that Jericho/Cody segment was red fucking hot.

Lucha Bros/Private Party was insane. So good. Every other match was top quality except for the women's shit. I turned it off because I hate Pittsburgh and Britt Baker sucks. :lol

I LOVE THIS COMPANY THOUGH.

Ambrose should've DDTed the cameraman. That would've been hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Corey said:


> Ambrose should've DDTed the cameraman. That would've been hilarious. :lmao


I was expecting that, hoping the camera guy in the shot wasn’t an accident. That would have been pretty badass.


----------



## Stylebender

Soul Rex said:


> Best part of the show. :booklel


Until "what you gonna do midlife crisis Chris" mjf always has me rollin. What a fucking show guys. For the first time in years Im on the edge of my seat watching wrestling. Almost bringing tears to my eyes how good this show was.


----------



## IronMan8

V-Trigger said:


> IronMan8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can I watch this in Australia?
> 
> I’ve missed the last 2 episodes because I can’t find it and creative streaming is too slow! ?
> 
> 
> 
> Fite or Watch Wrestling
Click to expand...

WW was slow but I watched it, thanks!

Awesome episode.

The only thing I didn’t like was the women’s stuff... it was cringeworthy bad.

They’re better off not having a women’s division unless they can attract/train “elite” women’s talent

The Jericho/Cody segment was great stuff, every match was great (I rarely like in-ring stuff) and the win/loss record + time limit adds heaps to the show.


----------



## Stylebender

Lesnar Turtle said:


> That Cody/Jericho segment was the best non-wrestling thing ive seen from any promotion this year. I'm not even a huge Cody fan but that made him look like a star. The glass break, MJF calling Jericho "midlife crisis Chris", DDP showing up, the crowd being white hot for it. Thats the hardest ive marked out for AEW so far, and one of the few times I mark out at all for wrestling these days. Superb stuff.
> 
> Not seen Jamie Hayter before this episode but i'm liking her mannerisms, heel work and general vibe a lot.
> 
> They're gonna have to write Aubrey Edwards into angles as a comedic heel ref or something. She hams it up and tries to put herself over way too much to be treated like an actual legit serious ref. It legitimately distracts from the wrestlers which is a huge no no. On the other hand, if they give her what she clearly wants and let her be a personality instead of just a ref then maybe it can be turned into a positive.



This^^ My blood boiled for that whole segment. Also the tag match kicking off the show was great. Mainevent solid aswell. What a freaking night dude


----------



## Aedubya

Taroostyles said:


> Absolutely true. Thay crowd was completely rabid in the last 30 seconds after Moxley hit the Death Rider.


He never hit the Death Rider


----------



## Taroostyles

Aedubya said:


> He never hit the Death Rider


Paradigm Shift whatever they are calling the non elevated version


----------



## Beatles123

Of all the weeks for me to be dealing with the worst depression in years, AEW puts on a banger show and I miss it all because i'm too busy being fatigued from crying. :mj2

(I wish i was joking, :cry )


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Beatles123 said:


> Of all the weeks for me to be dealing with the worst depression in years, AEW puts on a banger show and I miss it all because i'm too busy being fatigued from crying. :mj2
> 
> (I wish i was joking, :cry )


I’m sorry to hear that mate.

Do you have close friends or family that is supporting you right now? Getting meds in?

If you need help to contact a local doctor or medical centre, please dm me and I will help you look it up


----------



## Y.2.J

What an episode!
Just caught up now.

That Cody segment :mark
Britt looked decent.
Joey & Omega!
I don't mind the time limit draw. I was wondering how they were going to protect both of them. Other sports have draws, boxing, etc. I could live with that. I liked the ref spot at the end too.

Oh and Wardlow :mark...I don't know much about him but I'm ready 

Great episode.


----------



## JustAName

I'll just say I loved the time limit thing they have going and I don't mind draws because it's up to the wrestlers to beat their opponent within a set time, in reality, that does not always happen, remember they want to be more sports oriented, sort of. In UFC it goes to the refs decisions a lot, while here there is no ref decisions, which I also like, but neither man get a win and wins matter so much that it should make bigger matches make wrestlers show more urgency and by default more storytelling because they HAVE to win to advance and get in positions for title shots etc.

I am fairly sure this won't be popular due to how WWE does shit with non-finishes, but the way AEW are doing it I can absolutely get behind and it also adds another layer of unpredictability and also a great way to build new talent by having them survive the full time showing they belong etc + it can protect wrestlers in key spots, it can be used for so much good imo. Yes of course it can be misused, but I do believe they have a good system to not do that.

Also want to add that Mox should only be upset at himself for not being able to finish the job, the rules were set and have been consistent from AEW started, time limits = draw, it's YOUR responsibility to win within the given time, end of.


----------



## Jedah

Honestly, last night's episode was the only one I haven't really been hot on, definitely the worst of the four weeks so far. Too many tag team matches, though at least each one had a purpose. They really need to stay consistent with the rules though. Every tag team match feels like a tornado match.

Baker...I just don't care. It's not like she had any chance of losing that match. Why so much focus on her? There's only two weeks left until Full Gear and Riho doesn't have an opponent yet.

The main event was disappointing in hindsight. I get why they did it. They need to draw people in. But it felt like they took the cheap route because they didn't want either of them to lose, so why book the match to begin with? At least it furthers their story though. That rivalry will heat up after Mox is done with Omega.

Now for the great things - Omega vs. Janela was hot.

And that Cody/Jericho segment was awesome. It really should have closed out the show to make you feel like you need to see more. I have to agree now that they should do some more promo segments. Not every match needs to be 20 minutes long.


----------



## TheMooreSD

rbl85 said:


> MJF, Hangman are probably going to turn on Cody


Hangman, I doubt it... MJF, still too soon.


----------



## Saintpat

I don’t feel safe going to AEW shows anymore knowing that ticket-holding patrons can be attacked by the roster without penalty.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm watching this a day late so here's my thoughts:

- The opening match was fun and the cold open to the show was surprising. Good match, I was happy with either team winning.

- I don't get the Dark Order at all lol. Why did they get a free pass to the semis, did I miss something?

- Why did the Inner Circle need tickets to go to the show run by the company they work for? :lol That also distracted the shit out of the crowd haha. Where was Jack Hager also?

- Glad SCU won!

- I don't know what it is, but Kenny Omega bugs me. And it has nothing to do with him fueding with Mox, he annoyed me before their feud haha.

- Cody's entrance is very... indulgent with that pyro LOL

- During the break, Cody said they were at the ad break and the crowd booed haha :lol I didn't get the bit about the bear jokes lol

- The Inner Circle trolling Cody LOL :lol I'm getting a little tired of the WWE digs though. Meh. Jericho though :lmao "Who wears a scarf?" LMAO  Why was DDP there? Haha.

- Cody punching the glass LOL, using MJF's scarf hahaha. Jericho yelling about his ticket :lol MJF yelling at Jericho that he's in a midlife crisis HAHA. OMG Ortiz please shut up about being the best lol.

- Fun segment in general!

- Best Friends!!! <3 And Orange Cassidy :lol Haha Cassidy lightly kicking the Bucks. The Bucks use too many superkicks though. I know it's their gimmick but it's overused IMO. Fun match but I wanted the Best Friends to win.

- Women's match was ok, this is probably the most interesting Britt Baker's been so far. Also somebody actually won a match in their hometown!!

- Uh... what the heck did Brandi do? What was that weird thing she did with her hand? :lol

- I really love the way Justin Roberts introduces Mox, the way he draws out Joooooooooooooooooooon haha

- Mox with barely any offense in the first part of the match..

- I'm glad this match established that Mox isn't a heel, cos PAC was clearly portrayed as an asshole for ambushing Mox from behind. Plus Mox got the YAY part of the punching back and forth spot.

- Mox spiking PAC onto his head on the ring apron, DAMN!!! That looked nasty!

- I find it funny that Mox is still using the suicide dive, mainly cos it was never his best move, and out of all his WWE moves he keeps, it's that one?

- I can see why some people would be annoyed about the draw finish, but I kinda get it. It would have been nice to see Mox get a win perhaps but what can you do? It was a good, hard hitting match with some moments that made me gasp out loud. I also loved the crowd's reaction to the last 30 seconds of the match.

- Mox though lol, attacking the referee :lmao "TIME LIMIT, MY ASS" :lol Hahaha I love him!!

- Liked the overtime after the show on FITE, cool little addition. Omega saving Mox lol, I loved Mox's reaction to it too. Omega & Mox working together to get rid of PAC then going back to glare at each other hehe.

Sorry about how rambly that was, but that was basically what I'd be posting throughout the live show but condensed into one post haha.


----------



## Corey

"A diamond upside down is a pussy!!"

Did anyone else on here get that reference at all from last night when MJF came down the ramp with DDP? He didn't actually say it but he did the signal.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> "A diamond upside down is a pussy!!"
> 
> Did anyone else on here get that reference at all from last night when MJF came down the ramp with DDP? He didn't actually say it but he did the signal.







Ah, the memories from this train wreck of a movie


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched...as many others have said, that was the strongest episode so far, much better consistency.

Lucha Bros vs Private Party - Your typical fast paced opener of a tag match. This match was crazy at times, Lucha Bros are brilliant to watch, Fenix is a madman. Private Party are fun to watch, they just need to make some of their offense look more natural though, at times their offense felt very choreographed.

A Wardlow video package, the guys who are desperate to see more muscular performers probably creamed their pants.

SCU vs Dark Order - This match was very dull for the most part, by the end of it though they won the crowd over. Scorpio Sky has been AEW's MVP over the past two weeks, he is starting to emerge as a potential star. Dark Order have some decent offense but the crowd and viewers really aren't warming to them. Glad we're getting SCU vs Lucha Bros in the finals, when the brackets were released that was the final I was hoping for.

Kenny Omega vs Joey Janela - Janela isn't as bad as some people make out, as the weeks go by he is producing very decent performances. For the most part this match was good, one sequence pissed me off but apart from that these two delivered again. Janela is a decent seller too, he sells offense like he's just been shot.

That Jericho/Cody segment :wow A very old school feel to it, the intensity was great, this is what AEW needs to do more of. Jericho again just delivers every time he's on screen, the guy is a genius. His facial reaction when he started shouting "We got tickets" was comedy gold.

Young Bucks vs Best Friends - Meh, it happened. Gives Young Bucks another win on the board and a bit of momentum back as they prepare for LAX.

Britt Baker vs Jamie Hayter - I've already gave my opinions on Jamie Hayter, AEW should sign her permanently, she's one of the most talented female wrestlers to come out of the UK in years. Seems she's been putting in the squat work since heading to Japan too, my god is she thick :damn Britt looked slightly better. 

That Brandi segment was bizarre, I guess it's a possible lead into a storyline for the Women? The division desperately needs something, Brandi Rhodes wrestling though is not the answer.

Jon Moxley vs PAC - These two look so revitalised. The match ending in a draw makes sense, both of them couldn't really afford a loss at this moment in time. Ending the episode with a time limit draw is a very weird feeling, crowd didn't seem to like it but then Mox's "Paradigm Shift" to the referee got them back onside.

Overall thoughts
A strong episode, much better consistency. Still a few too many matches, the balance seemed better though with the Cody/Jericho segment fitting perfectly in the middle of the episode, a fair few video packages was good to see too. 

My only criticism would be how the show started and finished, it felt very strange, hopefully it doesn't become a regular thing.

Overall though AEW delivered last night, it seems they are listening to fans feedback, keep dishing episodes out like this, stay consistent, gain fans trust, then maybe viewing figures will shoot up. 

I'd give last nights ep - 9/10.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

So I decided to go to this show on a whim. I've been watching the recent Dynamites and have seen a few of the PPVs but still wasn't familiar with everyone and everything on the show but I knew enough to really WANT to go see this show much like I knew enough about ROH in 2006 to want to see their show and be introduced to "The American Dragon" Brian Danielson despite never having heard of him. 

This was a very similar experience but on a bit larger of a scale. The crowd was energetic AF. Everyone was stoked to be there and it was incredible. People literally seemed to be having spiritual experiences around me just witnessing what they were seeing and being around passionate fans in the process. I've been to WWE PPVs with WAY deader crowds. No, Pittsburgh was definitely the town to join to see this incredible live TV taping.

Highlights of my night: I actually witnessed the tail end of the concessions brawl in person and got some footage of it as well. I actually slipped in the same dippin dots mess that Jericho did and took a photo of the bucket.  

I'm not the one that posted the fan shot brawl to YouTube but I am in that crowd.  It was fucking sick. I feel like professional wrestling is truly back with AEW and (mark my words), 2020 will be the year of All Elite Wrestling. 

I'm fucking onboard. Game on WWE.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> I agree, it doesn't benefit anyone that the roster is full of geeks. But it is what it is. Most of the guys on the roster _are_ geeks, and pretending that they are not isn't going to change anything.


In that case most of WWE roster is full of geeks too. I think what you're problem is. You live in that WWE bumble. So if a guy wasn't used as a top guy there. Or great on the Mic Indie guy like MJF. You see them as geek and don't have any vision.


I'm sorry but if Kenny Omega, Cody Rhodes, Adam Page, Pac, Hager etc are geeks. Then so must be Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Nakumara, Drew McIntyre


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hope the Mox/Pac/Omega/Page bit is shown on AEW Dark.


----------



## Stinger Fan

patpat said:


> the referee saw Moxley taking out omega , he simply decided to let the match continue into an handicap match because he didnt want the first ever main event to end in dq. They had to explain it later because fucking Jr was more occupied talking about his garbage BBQ sauce rather than actually explaining what was going on. In aew the referees have the referee discretion, once the ring bell they are the supreme authority and apply the rules as they want depending on the stakes.


Stop making excuses for poor booking decisions because it isn't the WWE. They could have done a million other things like, a ref bump or distraction, or simply take Omega out of the match in some capacity(have the heels work him over the entire match), then wait for the end to have Moxley come out. That's 3 different scenarios I came up with in literally less than 5 minutes that they could have done where they don't bury their ref and make them look like an idiot. Hold them up to a higher standard, don't lower them to the WWE


----------



## patpat

Stinger Fan said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> the referee saw Moxley taking out omega , he simply decided to let the match continue into an handicap match because he didnt want the first ever main event to end in dq. They had to explain it later because fucking Jr was more occupied talking about his garbage BBQ sauce rather than actually explaining what was going on. In aew the referees have the referee discretion, once the ring bell they are the supreme authority and apply the rules as they want depending on the stakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making excuses for poor booking decisions because it isn't the WWE. They could have done a million other things like, a ref bump or distraction, or simply take Omega out of the match in some capacity(have the heels work him over the entire match), then wait for the end to have Moxley come out. That's 3 different scenarios I came up with in literally less than 5 minutes that they could have done where they don't bury their ref and make them look like an idiot. Hold them up to a higher standard, don't lower them to the WWE
Click to expand...

 "stop making excuse" geez what is this place with the whole bullshit? Who talked about wwe why are you even talking about wwe? I am not making an excuse I am literally explaining to YOU what nick jackson matt Jackson cody Rhodes clarified on Twitter and that was later explained in the following shows. I am not going to argue with you about what they could have done because i dont give a flying freaking fuck since that's not my point.
My point is they have explained how it is done in their company, it's called referee discretion and everything that i said is something they explained themselves, whether you agree with it or not is none of my concern nor does it have anything to do with what I was saying. Gtfo with the "muhhh but wwe shit"


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Mox Girl said:


> I'm watching this a day late so here's my thoughts:
> 
> - The opening match was fun and the cold open to the show was surprising. Good match, I was happy with either team winning.
> 
> - I don't get the Dark Order at all lol. Why did they get a free pass to the semis, did I miss something?*1*
> 
> - Why did the Inner Circle need tickets to go to the show run by the company they work for? *2* :lol That also distracted the shit out of the crowd haha. Where was Jack Hager also? *3*
> 
> - Glad SCU won!
> 
> - I don't know what it is, but Kenny Omega bugs me. And it has nothing to do with him fueding with Mox, he annoyed me before their feud haha.
> 
> - Cody's entrance is very... indulgent with that pyro LOL
> 
> - During the break, Cody said they were at the ad break and the crowd booed haha :lol I didn't get the bit about the bear jokes lol
> 
> - The Inner Circle trolling Cody LOL :lol I'm getting a little tired of the WWE digs though. Meh. Jericho though :lmao "Who wears a scarf?" LMAO  Why was DDP there? *4* Haha.
> 
> - Cody punching the glass LOL, using MJF's scarf hahaha. Jericho yelling about his ticket :lol MJF yelling at Jericho that he's in a midlife crisis HAHA. OMG Ortiz please shut up about being the best lol.
> 
> - Fun segment in general!
> 
> - Best Friends!!! <3 And Orange Cassidy :lol Haha Cassidy lightly kicking the Bucks. The Bucks use too many superkicks though. I know it's their gimmick but it's overused IMO. Fun match but I wanted the Best Friends to win.
> 
> - Women's match was ok, this is probably the most interesting Britt Baker's been so far. Also somebody actually won a match in their hometown!!
> 
> - Uh... what the heck did Brandi do? What was that weird thing she did with her hand? :lol *5*
> 
> - I really love the way Justin Roberts introduces Mox, the way he draws out Joooooooooooooooooooon haha
> 
> - Mox with barely any offense in the first part of the match..
> 
> - I'm glad this match established that Mox isn't a heel, cos PAC was clearly portrayed as an asshole for ambushing Mox from behind. Plus Mox got the YAY part of the punching back and forth spot.
> 
> - Mox spiking PAC onto his head on the ring apron, DAMN!!! That looked nasty!
> 
> - I find it funny that Mox is still using the suicide dive, mainly cos it was never his best move, and out of all his WWE moves he keeps, it's that one?
> 
> - I can see why some people would be annoyed about the draw finish, but I kinda get it. It would have been nice to see Mox get a win perhaps but what can you do? It was a good, hard hitting match with some moments that made me gasp out loud. I also loved the crowd's reaction to the last 30 seconds of the match.
> 
> - Mox though lol, attacking the referee :lmao "TIME LIMIT, MY ASS" :lol Hahaha I love him!!
> 
> - Liked the overtime after the show on FITE, cool little addition. Omega saving Mox lol, I loved Mox's reaction to it too. Omega & Mox working together to get rid of PAC then going back to glare at each other hehe.
> 
> Sorry about how rambly that was, but that was basically what I'd be posting throughout the live show but condensed into one post haha.


1. They won a match to fight for a first round bye at All Out. They fought Best Friends and won, therefore got the first round bye. Dark Order hasn't clicked with the audience so I think they are halting their push.

2. WCW did they same thing with Hall and Nash, WWE did the same thing with Rhonda when she was "suspended". If you buy a ticket they can't kick you out because you paid to be there.

3. He is doing press tours for his MMA fight Saturday.

4. DDP is a part of Cody's Nightmare Family. His Inner Circle if you will. As is MJF, Tommy Dreamer and Glacier. They explained it at All In and at Double or Nothing.

5. No one seems to have any idea why or what it could be but it looks like the start of a storyline between Brandi and someone but who knows who that might be. 

I hope that helped.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I just checked my dvr schedule and noticed that TNT is airing an extended version of Dynamite tonight. It runs an extra five minutes so they will presumably show what only Fite had aired of the ending. AEW should have aired that live either through an overrun or better time management.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

DGenerationMC said:


> I hope the Mox/Pac/Omega/Page bit is shown on AEW Dark.


They are airing a re-run of Dynamite tonight called "Dynamite: Extended", it's got 3 minutes of additional time so I imagine it'll be shown there as well. That re-run is actually going head to head with Smackdown I believe.



THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I just checked my dvr schedule and noticed that TNT is airing an extended version of Dynamite tonight. It runs an extra five minutes so they will presumably show what only Fite had aired of the ending. AEW should have aired that live either through an overrun or better time management.


Wouldn't have made sense, you are going to a TV time limit draw, how could you have more TV time after that to air a 3-5 minute segment? That 3-5 minutes would be given to the match instead.


----------



## rbl85

DGenerationMC said:


> I hope the Mox/Pac/Omega/Page bit is shown on AEW Dark.


Nothing happened


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187763489999335424


----------



## CRCC

Great show.

Have the aeWWE fans finally come here to support the company? This week they got a long(ish) segment and a vignett of a big man. What a hard on it must have been!

It sees I have to say the same thing every week, but the guy just won't let me stop: Jericho is amazing. It'll be a sad day when he retires.

First time I enjoyed Janella.

I'm not getting PP. Their moveset is so odd, there is no basic wrestling move (no punching, suplexes, ddts, neck brakers, etc.) it is just constantly moving and jumping. It is just too much. Plus they're not good enough to make every transtition go smoothly and it kills the suspension of disbelief. Well, they're young and I hope they cange it a little and improve on it.


----------



## Not Lying

Great episode really. Amazing. This is quality TV. I definitely think they should shorten the matches though, if all matches are legendary then nothing is legendary. They should do short matches and matches where the competitors don't go more than 75%, maybe do one great long match every 3-4 weeks that gets talked about as a TV MOTYC, but keep the wrestling stuff more for the PPVs and use the show to tell stories to get us to watch the PPV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I rewatched Dynamite this morning and still loved it. My only minor quibble which I hadn't noticed before is that Schiavone referred to Inner Circle as tne Dark Order when they first showed them in their seats. Obviously no biggie.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Next Dynamite, and I agree with Meltzer on this, but Moxley and Omega need mic time to sell hard their match at Full Gear. The anticipation is there but they need that segment that will be the cherry on top for their match.


----------



## Taroostyles

They have the content with Moxley missing the original match and the fact that they can play off Moxley going to Japan where Kenny was basically a god. 

This match is already hotly anticipated and a segment like that would just put it over the top.


----------



## looper007

LIL' WINNING FOOT said:


> Next Dynamite, and I agree with Meltzer on this, but Moxley and Omega need mic time to sell hard their match at Full Gear. The anticipation is there but they need that segment that will be the cherry on top for their match.


Well Moxley is this Wednesday, so you guys moaning about him not doing a promo. You got one coming.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I just compared the extended Dynamite to the original airing. As expected the primary difference was they showed everything up to Hangman Page cutting a promo and demanding a match with PAC. There were some minor differences. Whenever a commercial break started, there was no PiP so you missed some small screen parts of matches and Inner Circle goofing around after Cody was taken away. There was also a couple of seconds cut at the end of a commercial break where Nick Jackson signaled he was going to do a 450 splash where the extended showed the splash without the signalling. Not significant at all. 

I wish every broadcast was extended five minutes past the hour like this one was.


----------



## 304418

DGenerationMC said:


> I hope the Mox/Pac/Omega/Page bit is shown on AEW Dark.


AEW has uploaded the segment onto their YouTube channel. 

I don’t think fans should complain too much that it was cut from the live broadcast of Dynamite. Yes, AEW needs to manage its time better, but in the old days when this happened, you used to have to wait until the following week to know what happened after the show ended in the middle of a segment. Nowadays, it’s uploaded a couple days later on Youtube to see. It’s nothing to stress over about. It’s another reminder why it’s a great time to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## rbl85

Cody said that AEW is going to sign a new talent tonight at the Southside wrestling show.


----------



## Aedubya

Anyone good in that Southside company?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Was surprised and happy to see Jamie Hayter on the show but they put over the wrong person. Baker is the worst. They are wasting money and time on her.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Was surprised and happy to see Jamie Hayter on the show but they put over the wrong person. Baker is the worst. They are wasting money and time on her.


Well, it was in Britt’s home town. Somebody thought it wouldn’t be a bad idea to put her over in front of her home crowd. Unlike that other place that habitually buries people in front of their home crowd. Jamie Hayter did look good, too. Looks like they might be cooking something up with er and Brandi. 

But Britt is getting better. I thought she looked halfway decent this last time out. She’s no Tessa, but at least she’s improving.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Well, it was in Britt’s home town. Somebody thought it wouldn’t be a bad idea to put her over in front of her home crowd. Unlike that other place that habitually buries people in front of their home crowd. Jamie Hayter did look good, too. Looks like they might be cooking something up with er and Brandi.
> 
> But Britt is getting better. I thought she looked halfway decent this last time out. She’s no Tessa, but at least she’s improving.


Well, considering the mind-numbing investment they have been putting for Baker, they would book her to go over regardless the location.


----------



## Chan Hung

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Reggie Dunlop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it was in Britt’s home town. Somebody thought it wouldn’t be a bad idea to put her over in front of her home crowd. Unlike that other place that habitually buries people in front of their home crowd. Jamie Hayter did look good, too. Looks like they might be cooking something up with er and Brandi.
> 
> But Britt is getting better. I thought she looked halfway decent this last time out. She’s no Tessa, but at least she’s improving.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering the mind-numbing investment they have been putting for Baker, they would book her to go over regardless the location.
Click to expand...

Kylie Rae was supposed to get the push but oh well lol


----------



## Aedubya

Chan Hung said:


> ReekOfAwesomenesss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie Dunlop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it was in Britt’s home town. Somebody thought it wouldn’t be a bad idea to put her over in front of her home crowd. Unlike that other place that habitually buries people in front of their home crowd. Jamie Hayter did look good, too. Looks like they might be cooking something up with er and Brandi.
> 
> But Britt is getting better. I thought she looked halfway decent this last time out. She’s no Tessa, but at least she’s improving.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering the mind-numbing investment they have been putting for Baker, they would book her to go over regardless the location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kylie Rae was supposed to get the push but oh well lol
Click to expand...

Why did she leave?


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Kylie Rae was supposed to get the push but oh well lol


Uh no Britt always was the first choice, that's why she pinned Kylie at DON


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Britt's in ring work looks like it's her second job. So it's fitting they push the dentist thing so much. Like Mrs. Gargano, talent is not an STD.


----------



## TD Stinger

God Britt's taking a beating here.

I mean me personally I think she has the look of a star and has a solid in ring game where she clearly still has to grow, but she's not as bad as the feeling I get from other people in here talking about her.

Also, at this moment, it's not like she's been pushed ahead of people who are so much more talented than her. So far AEW has only showcased like 4 women between Riho, Nyla, Bea, and Britt. Who is behind her? Penelope? Brandi? Allie? Leva? And Shida is still in Japan apparently.

Like, I get she still has to grow. But she's not THAT bad and again, they don't exactly have a wealth of better options right now.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

TD Stinger said:


> God Britt's taking a beating here.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean me personally I think she has the look of a star and has a solid in ring game where she clearly still has to grow, but she's not as bad as the feeling I get from other people in here talking about her.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, at this moment, it's not like she's been pushed ahead of people who are so much more talented than her. So far AEW has only showcased like 4 women between Riho, Nyla, Bea, and Britt. Who is behind her? Penelope? Brandi? Allie? Leva? And Shida is still in Japan apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> Like, I get she still has to grow. But she's not THAT bad and again, they don't exactly have a wealth of better options right now.




Very much agree. She's not a world beater by any means, but she's gotten much better from her first event in AEW. Crowd was fully behind her this past week and she has a great finisher. Her neck-breaker is pretty good, too.

I feel as though, AEW is taking a modern tv style approach into developing characters, e.g. Darby was given the spotlight for a couple of weeks (and wasn't on the show last week). Much like how a lot of tv shows will have episodes that focus on specific characters. The last few have been Britt, then it will be Ford, Allie, Shida and so on. Not necessarily in that order. 


Side-note: Shida posted on social media on taking a flight to The US, so she be on tv sooner rather than later .


----------



## Oracle

If this was WWE Britt would be on NXT. 

AEW are in a tough spot with the women your either damned if you do or damned if you dont.


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> Kylie Rae was supposed to get the push but oh well lol


I think this myth about Kyle needs to end, she was never on for that push it was always Britt. It's funny since Kylie left people are acting like she's some kind of Asuka/Io lost world class talent.She was better then the non joshi talent but that isn't tough to do. I think people are still talking about her cause they want to know why she left, once they find that out no one will really be talking about her.

With Britt, they are going to stick with her for the next few months I reckon and probably give her a run with the title and see how it goes. I think they are waiting for her to at least get to a better level.

I'm a very pro AEW guy as most of you know lol. But is it me or does anyone else feel they just threw the women's division together, with friends, ex girlfriends, wives, girlfriends of fellow workers, women they met at a show etc... I don't get that they did much work or thinking on their women's division at all, I could understand if they tried to get a lot of talent but got turned down as most went to Impact or NXT but I really think they screwed up on their women division and let the side down.


----------



## Aedubya

I think as soon as these tag team champs are decided then a significant amount of effort will be put into the women's division (maybe even starting on the next show)

I'm still expecting one or two of the surprises from the Royale to join the roster - definitely Mercedes Rodriguez for a start


----------



## looper007

Aedubya said:


> I think as soon as these tag team champs are decided then a significant amount of effort will be put into the women's division (maybe even starting on the next show)
> 
> I'm still expecting one or two of the surprises from the Royale to join the roster - definitely Mercedes Rodriguez for a start


I don't think they need loads of names, just 3 or 4 very good in ring workers. Talents that can slip easily into the division, and gives the greener talent time to get better with matches on DARK here and there. I give it a few months to see how it plays out but they definitely need to work on it as soon as possible, this has nothing to do with giving talent mic time or more presence on TV, this is about them not having top workers outside their Joshi or Japanese based talent.


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Rae was supposed to get the push but oh well lol
> 
> 
> 
> I think this myth about Kyle needs to end, she was never on for that push it was always Britt. It's funny since Kylie left people are acting like she's some kind of Asuka/Io lost world class talent.She was better then the non joshi talent but that isn't tough to do. I think people are still talking about her cause they want to know why she left, once they find that out no one will really be talking about her.
> 
> With Britt, they are going to stick with her for the next few months I reckon and probably give her a run with the title and see how it goes. I think they are waiting for her to at least get to a better level.
> 
> I'm a very pro AEW guy as most of you know lol. But is it me or does anyone else feel they just threw the women's division together, with friends, ex girlfriends, wives, girlfriends of fellow workers, women they met at a show etc... I don't get that they did much work or thinking on their women's division at all, I could understand if they tried to get a lot of talent but got turned down as most went to Impact or NXT but I really think they screwed up on their women division and let the side down.
Click to expand...

 Kenny omega wanted to say fuck it and do a full joshi promotion with a collaboration with all the top joshi promotion in the world and use them like the lightweight from wcw, but cody and brandi advocated to add some american talents I heard. The american talents came themselves because of Kenny omega, britt joined the company by herself when she heard that they hired kenny omega ( she said it in an interview) so yes there is a level of "put people you know in the women division" but the most pushed came by themselves. I think it's the same for leva bates too. 
Then tony khan saw britt Baker realised she is a dentist and decided to use her as a Pr to sell the idea of his super fan friendly schedule.


----------



## AEW_19

They have 12 women signed so I expect them to slowly bleed them in to the weekly program. They mentioned that they don't want to throw everyone in at the same time because you can't build them up.


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> I think this myth about Kyle needs to end, she was never on for that push it was always Britt. It's funny since Kylie left people are acting like she's some kind of Asuka/Io lost world class talent.She was better then the non joshi talent but that isn't tough to do. I think people are still talking about her cause they want to know why she left, once they find that out no one will really be talking about her.
> 
> 
> 
> With Britt, they are going to stick with her for the next few months I reckon and probably give her a run with the title and see how it goes. I think they are waiting for her to at least get to a better level.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very pro AEW guy as most of you know lol. But is it me or does anyone else feel they just threw the women's division together, with friends, ex girlfriends, wives, girlfriends of fellow workers, women they met at a show etc... I don't get that they did much work or thinking on their women's division at all, I could understand if they tried to get a lot of talent but got turned down as most went to Impact or NXT but I really think they screwed up on their women division and let the side down.


The women's division is ass. It's like the put so much money and effort in to securing the main event and tag scene they just took whatever they could get for the women and lower midcard lol


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> The women's division is ass. It's like the put so much money and effort in to securing the main event and tag scene *they just took whatever they could get for the women* and lower midcard lol


They took the women who were available.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> They took the women who where available.


From my armchair when I see they didn't secure a bigger name like Emma and had one of their women quit then go to Impact, it makes me think they're not putting great effort into the women.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> From my armchair when I see they didn't secure a bigger name like Emma and had one of their women quit then go to Impact, it makes me think they're not putting great effort into the women.


Emma is not a big name and she's not good in the ring.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> Emma is not a big name and she's not good in the ring.


1. Cut it out she's certainly was a big name as far as women's free agents go, she'd have the biggest name besides the Kong's.

2. Let's not act like AEW is hiring women so good in the ring Emma wouldn't belong.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> 1. Cut it out she's certainly was a big name as far as women's free agents go, she'd have the biggest name besides the Kong's.
> 
> 2. Let's not act like AEW is hiring women so good in the ring Emma wouldn't belong.


What I mean is you want big names who can maybe attract some casuals viewer but someone who never watched wrestling before or didn't Watch wrestling for a long time don't know who is Emma


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is not a big name and she's not good in the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Cut it out she's certainly was a big name as far as women's free agents go, she'd have the biggest name besides the Kong's.
> 
> 2. Let's not act like AEW is hiring women so good in the ring Emma wouldn't belong.
Click to expand...

 mehhh them not hiring Emma doesnt say much, she is so so 
The one they are targeting now is tessa blanchard, now that a name you go out of your way to get and that's a game changer.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Tessa would be best choice.


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> The women's division is ass. It's like the put so much money and effort in to securing the main event and tag scene they just took whatever they could get for the women and lower midcard lol


It does come off like that to me, I'm sure they tried to bring in more talent and were probably not back. But looking at that roster, it's full of friends, wives, exes, and talent they met on the odd chance. It doesn't feel like they went out there to make the strongest division they could, don't tell me the likes of Britt, Leva and Brandi are makings of a strong division, even the likes of Allie and Penelope. I like a lot of the talent like Riho, shida, Yuka,Bea and Jamie that's a strong list but I'm sorry It feels like they slacked off on the women's division.


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> 1. Cut it out she's certainly was a big name as far as women's free agents go, she'd have the biggest name besides the Kong's.
> 
> 2. Let's not act like AEW is hiring women so good in the ring Emma wouldn't belong.


Emma hasn't been that good Rap, she's been frankly meh on the indies. And wasn't even that great in WWE. She's lost a lot of her luster.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> What I mean is you want big names who can maybe attract some casuals viewer but someone who never watched wrestling before or didn't Watch wrestling for a long time don't know who is Emma


I get she's not a real draw in the draw sense. But a "hey we're going to show you what Tenille actually has that WWE and ROH missed out on" could've worked well. 



patpat said:


> mehhh them not hiring Emma doesnt say much, she is so so
> The one they are targeting now is tessa blanchard, now that a name you go out of your way to get and that's a game changer.


Disagree she was one of the few women with a name and they didn't get her. Given what they have, they could've used her. 



looper007 said:


> It does come off like that to me, I'm sure they tried to bring in more talent and were probably not back. But looking at that roster, it's full of friends, wives, exes, and talent they met on the odd chance. It doesn't feel like they went out there to make the strongest division they could, don't tell me the likes of Britt, Leva and Brandi are makings of a strong division, even the likes of Allie and Penelope. I like a lot of the talent like Riho, shida, Yuka,Bea and Jamie that's a strong list but I'm sorry It feels like they slacked off on the women's division.


Yeah that's honestly what it looks like. On one ba d it's great they looked out for folk they know. The other it may not have been the best decision. It's going to hard to develop that division though with them only having 3 hours a week.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is you want big names who can maybe attract some casuals viewer but someone who never watched wrestling before or didn't Watch wrestling for a long time don't know who is Emma
> 
> 
> 
> I get she's not a real draw in the draw sense. But a "hey we're going to show you what Tenille actually has that WWE and ROH missed out on" could've worked well.
> 
> 
> 
> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> mehhh them not hiring Emma doesnt say much, she is so so
> The one they are targeting now is tessa blanchard, now that a name you go out of your way to get and that's a game changer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree she was one of the few women with a name and they didn't get her. Given what they have, they could've used her.
Click to expand...

Nothing exceptional in the ring, downright meh if you ask me. What name value does Emma has that's going to make the division so much better or bring them anything? She is a cool addition,nothing to go out of your way for. Hire a full roster of joshi at this point that would be actually be better 
If you want to talk about a game changer and someone they should go out of their way to get, its tessa blanchard, you pair her with tully blanchard and now you are doing something.
Even if you threw a name like Scarlett bordeaux I would agree because she has an intriguing character, but emma? :lol


----------



## Cult03

patpat said:


> Nothing exceptional in the ring, downright meh if you ask me. What* name value* does Emma has that's going to make the division so much better or bring them anything? She is a cool addition,nothing to go out of your way for. Hire a full roster of joshi at this point that would be actually be better
> If you want to talk about a game changer and someone they should go out of their way to get, its tessa blanchard, you pair her with tully blanchard and now you are doing something.
> Even if you threw a name like Scarlett bordeaux I would agree because she has an intriguing character, but emma? :lol


She has 1.5 million instagram followers and 1.6mil on twitter. For a comparison, 
Allie 183k on Insta, 104.6k twitter
Priestley 78k and 43.4k
Brandi 339.5 and 748k
Britt 132k and 68.5
Ford 59.7 and 34.3k
Sadie 38.8k and 13k. 


She basically has more name value than the entire womens roster put together. Kenny Omega has 134k on Insta and 414.6k on twitter. She shares 1 AEW video and it goes out to millions of people. While she might not be amazing in the ring, name value is entirely something she has.


----------



## rbl85

Because you think that the people who follows her on twitter or instagram does it because she's a wrestler ? XD

They follow her just to see some sexy photos


----------



## NascarStan

https://mobile.twitter.com/AEWrestling/status/1188815841883754497


Big announcement today


----------



## Cult03

rbl85 said:


> Because you think that the people who follows her on twitter or instagram does it because she's a wrestler ? XD
> 
> They follow her just to see some sexy photos


I'm arguing her name value, genius. Not who is the best wrestler.


----------



## Aedubya

Bound to be at least one more match announced


----------

